#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-02
<popey> bug 1256797
<ubot5> bug 1256797 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager shows multiple copies of same app, different version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256797
<didrocks> popey: hey, have you tried to only update the second one?
<didrocks> (just to see if it creates a bug)
<popey> no
<popey> i didnt spot it till someone made a comment on G+
<popey> -> afk
 * popey returns
<didrocks> popey: I think this applicaiton is going EOD anyway
<didrocks> it will be merged in the system settings panel
<popey> *excellent*
<ogra_> how about a new build ?
 * ogra_ sees an NM upload
 * ogra_ fires one off 
<ogra_> === Image r41 building ===
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> hmm, looking at all these _qmlscene.crash file i wonder if the new UITK broke someting
<didrocks> ogra_: it was in the previous UITK, so not in the last last at least
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> I think Mirv is looking at them since Friday
<Mirv> the backtrace was pointing a bit in mir's direction, but I need to look again
<Mirv> so... I filed bug #1256837, but apport actually pointed out I had filed a similar bug already before image 30, on 2013-10-23 at bug #1243665
<ubot5> bug 1243665 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1256837 qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243665
<ubot5> bug 1243665 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243665
<Mirv> and assigned it to qtubuntu
<didrocks> Mirv: you are tracking that with upstream qtubuntu then?
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: think about updating in the landing spreadsheet as well :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, although folks may be at a sprint this week
<didrocks> Mirv: qtubuntu can be seen by ricmm as well
<Mirv> ok
<psivaa> ogra_: not sure if phablet-flash also writes the installation logs normally to /var/log/installer/ but like desktop images, after the rsyslog upgrade they are not copied there anymore
<ogra_> no, it doesnt
<ogra_> the only thing putting something there is livecd-rootfs itself
<ogra_> during build
<psivaa> ahh, ok
<popey> === Image r41 DONE ===
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> 41 still has no kbd coming up and i see thw date bug in the massage indicator for the first time here
<ogra_> *the
<ogra_> (recieved at 01 Jan 1970 ... 00:10)
<ogra_> (this is on maguro indeed)
<seb128> g
<ogra_> h
<t1mp> is the current trusty-proposed image good?
<t1mp> if yes, then I flash nwo.
<t1mp> *now
<ogra_> it boots ... if you mean that
<t1mp> ogra_: I mean it doesn't break any important stuff :)
<t1mp> I'll flash and have a look.
<ogra_> yeah, do that
<psivaa> didrocks: I tried to report a bug for mediaplayer-app crash with maguro after retracing on bug 1256902
<ubot5> bug 1256902 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "mediaplayer-app crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256902
<psivaa> bug we see 'Backtrace stopped: previous frame identical to this frame (corrupt stack?)'
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, most of the time, it's because you miss some debug symbols
<didrocks> (no idea why it will unblock it, but it does in practice)
<didrocks> psivaa: so, try to install sdk debug symbols, and some qt one maybe
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<ogra_> didrocks, i just merged cdimage support for emulator images from rsalveti and would like to do a test build ... and objections ?
<ogra_> *any
<rsalveti> \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: none
<didrocks> please go ahead :)
<ogra_> === Image r42 building ===
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: r41 tests are still running and i think will be running when r42 is done as well. Do you want me to abort the tests on 41 and let 42 run on them when it's available?
<ogra_> oh, crap, sorry. forgot about this
<psivaa> :)
<psivaa> that's ok, we could delay running the tests on 42 if that's needed
<ogra_> well, whatever is less work for you
<psivaa> either way is fine for me, the question is that we need a full report on r41
<psivaa> if we need a full report i mean
<ogra_> i dont think we do ... there was only one package changed vy r40
<ogra_> *vs
<ogra_> it shouldnt actually differ from 40
<psivaa> ack, then once 42 comes in i'll abort the tests on 41
<ogra_> ++
<psivaa> thanks :)
<didrocks> (sounds legit)
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the kdb issue with 41 you said above?
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have a bug for it?
 * rsalveti flashing 41
<ogra_> rsalveti, no OSK at all on non english locales
<didrocks> rsalveti: if you are using a lang != english, it doesn't come up
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<ogra_> yeah, there is a bug for it
<didrocks> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1255999
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255999 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression] if switched to non english local, the keyboard does not come up when an input field is focused" [High,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> great, thanks
<didrocks> yw, osomon may have more info today on it
<davmor2> didrocks: Morning dude any preference on what Image I test today?
<didrocks> davmor2: hey! a new image is coming shortly (already building), I would prefer than one
<didrocks> davmor2: image 42 can't go untested :)
<ogra_> well, we  *hope* there will be a 42 shortly ... its actually a test build :)
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: no worries I go for lunch in a minute so just give me a ping when it's up.  I'm going for a fresh phablet-flash with it anyway :)
<didrocks> excellent!
<popey> 42 is the answer to the ultimate question of course.
<sil2100> GPU hangup broke fonts on my system, need a reboot - brb
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131202.1/
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> we has a goldfish !
 * ogra_ looks for a fishbowl to put it in
<rsalveti> ogra_: great!
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for the review & merge
<ogra_> thanks for the code and the cleanup !!!
<ogra_> (specifically for the latter ... we all know my code usually needs that ;) )
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> just weird that there's no recovery for goldfish
<rsalveti> seems to be missing, but I remember that it was also created by the android package
<rsalveti> let me check
<ogra_> hmm, livecd-rootfs should have failed
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> if there was none
<ogra_> i only have an || true for the zzip in place there
<ogra_> (whichi'll remove now)
<rsalveti> which is indeed more interesting
 * rsalveti looks for the livebuild and cdimage logs
<ogra_> [TXT] livecd.ubuntu-touch.manifest                                     02-Dec-2013 13:10  35K
<ogra_> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-touch.recovery-armel+goldfish-20131202.1-armhf.img 02-Dec-2013 13:12 5.1M
<ogra_> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-touch.recovery-armel+goldfish.img                  02-Dec-2013 13:12 5.1M
<ogra_> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-touch.recovery-armel+grouper-20131202.1-armhf.img  02-Dec-2013 13:12 7.0M
<ogra_> [ ]
<ogra_> all there on the livefs builder
<ogra_> so it is cdimage
<rsalveti> 2013-12-02 13:13:17 URL:http://kishi00.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/trusty/ubuntu-touch/current/livecd.ubuntu-touch.recovery-armel+goldfish.img [5349376/5349376] -> "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-touch/trusty/daily-preinstalled/live/recovery-armel+goldfish.img" [1]
<ogra_> right, it wgets it ... but does it publish it too ?
<rsalveti> checking
<rsalveti> Publishing trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+maguro.img ...
<rsalveti> Publishing trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img ...
<rsalveti> Publishing trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip ...
<rsalveti> doesn't publish any recovery file for any device
<rsalveti> just boot + system + zip
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> it did on the build before
<ogra_> so something is wrong with your code here
<rsalveti> but why did we get the recovery img for maguro/mako/manta?
<rsalveti> and grouper
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> 20131202.log has them
<ogra_> 20131202.1.log doesnt
<rsalveti> let me check
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ grep mako /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/log/ubuntu-touch/trusty/daily-preinstalled-20131202.log |grep recovery
<ogra_> 2013-12-02 09:42:59 URL:http://kishi00.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/trusty/ubuntu-touch/current/livecd.ubuntu-touch.recovery-armel+mako.img [8814592/8814592] -> "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-touch/trusty/daily-preinstalled/live/recovery-armel+mako.img" [1]
<ogra_> Publishing trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img ...
<ogra_> same for the others ...
<rsalveti> yeah, interesting
<rsalveti> a bug in my code probably
<rsalveti> let me check the code to see
<rsalveti> at least it's copying over the files, might be missing something when publishing them
<ogra_> right, thats what i would suspect
<ogra_> rsalveti,  so looking at lib/cdimage/tree.py lines 1833 to 1843 i see some discrepancy between ubuntu_arch and android_arch usage
<rsalveti> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu-cdimage/fix-recovery-android-arch/+merge/197372
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, I tried to post the mr link by fighting with my irc server
<ogra_> yeah, exactky that :)
<rsalveti> *but
<ogra_> now, why did it publish the other arches
<rsalveti> ogra_: it shouldn't right? maybe the files were already there
<rsalveti> maybe we're not cleaning them up or such
<ogra_> 02-Dec-2013 09:43
<ogra_> hah !
<ogra_> they are from the former build
<ogra_> 02-Dec-2013 13:13 ... would be the right stamp
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind reviewing & merging that mr? next build should be fine :-)
<ogra_> on it
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks so much
 * rsalveti takes a short break
<ogra_> done
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: okay so phone see 42 but I see no tests for it
<didrocks> davmor2: what do you mean by no test for it?
<ogra_> davmor2, dashboard is delayed by quite some time
<davmor2> didrocks: no automation here http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<didrocks> davmor2: I think they are still not published
<davmor2> ogra_: ah that is why then thanks
<davmor2> didrocks: is it safe to start running tests on though?  Or do you want me to wait till the automation is run?
<didrocks> davmor2: yes please do :)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131202.1.changes
<ogra_> btw ...
<ogra_> (thats the r42 changeset ... )
<sergiusens> ogra_, those are a nice changeset
<davmor2> ogra_: so nothing then
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> r41 is nearly as big http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131202.changes
<ogra_> :P
<psivaa> ogra_: didrocks davmor2: the r42 installation for the dashboard is delayed for jenkins to have some free executors, they are in the queue though
<davmor2> psivaa: thanks
<fginther> morning
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> i assume you want another test build to see if it works
<ogra_> (but lets wait for the tests to be done this time i think ... )
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, we can wait a few hours, no problem
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: we have some jenkins issues that still delays image r42 results. retoaded is working on it
<ogra_> psivaa, well, you could also kill r42 and i coulld roll an r43 :)
<ogra_> there is another cdimage fix that could need a test build (but there is no hurry, it can as well wait a few hours)
<psivaa> ogra_: feel free. r42 trigger had issues in jenkins. so when r43 comes. that will automatically be picked up if the jenkins is up by then
<ogra_> oh, awesome, ... so yes, lets build an r43
<ogra_> === Image r43 building ===
<ogra_> that should give us the full emulator love now :)
<rsalveti> cool
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131202.2/ all fine now it seems
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome, thanks!
<ogra_> now we just need stgraber
<ogra_> any new crash files in /var/crash ?
<kalikiana_> who would be savvy on how jenkins strips console logs? as it bit me again by hiding large chunks of the real error in here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-amd64/1238/console
<fginther> cyphermox, can this be deleted? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/indicator-network-tests/+merge/178797
<cyphermox> yeah whatever
<cyphermox> I'll look at that again some other time and file a new one if needs be
<cyphermox> I deleted it
<fginther> thanks
<kalikiana_> fginther: do you know why/ how Jenkins strips logs? it's caused considerable confusion again by removing the gist of the failure…
<fginther> kalikiana_, jenkins is not doing anything to strip the console logs. What data did you find missing and can it be reproduced using pbuilder?
<kalikiana_> fginther: well I see the missing bits under "unformatted" so clearly it removes something
<kalikiana_> nothing like that happens using 'bzr bd'
<kalikiana_> fginther: in this particular case "Totals: 21 passed, 4 failed, 0 skipped" and foregoing test results as missing
<fginther> kalikiana_, can you explain "unformatted" more? is that an artifact? is it being generated somewhere else? I'm just trying to find it to get more context
<fginther> kalikiana_, are you referring to 1238/consoleText vs 1238/console ?
<kalikiana_> fginther: sorry I just guesses the english name since it's localized. it's in the left sidebar, back to project/ status/ changes/ console output
<kalikiana_> and in parentheses it has a link for raw logs
<fginther> kalikiana_, ahhh
<fginther> kalikiana_, right. jenkins does only show the last XXKB of the console log through the console link
<fginther> kalikiana_, that's primarily to save bandwidth when using the web UI
<kalikiana_> oh. so it literally stops when it's too much regardless of what's there?
<kalikiana_> fginther: confusingly it looks very seemless… not sure if it really just cuts
<fginther> kalikiana_, right, I'm not sure what the amount is or even if it is configurable. The full log is always available via the unformatted link
<fginther> kalikiana_, In my local version, it starts with "Skipping 901 KB.."
<fginther> and then a link to the full log
<kalikiana_> fginther: yes I see that sentence. but then go to the bottom and you will not think anything is missing
<fginther> kalikiana_, my apologies for being confused by your question, didn't think about the links having different names
 * kalikiana_ makes a diff of the logs to see where it's cut
<kalikiana_> oh my, I think there might be a typo causing it to not abort with the right return value
<kalikiana_> that could explain the results after the failure…
<kalikiana_> fginther: thanks for clarifying I'll see if this really is mainly due to that typo and maybe what can be done to reduce the output in general
<fginther> kalikiana_, you're welcome, let me know if I can help in any way
<didrocks> psivaa: robru: coming?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<psivaa> didrocks: i dont normally attend the afternoon meeting. if you give me the link i could attend since plars is off today
<didrocks> psivaa: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.cg7k3h1nmqml7psc1nn68223i0
<psivaa> didrocks: i dont think notes app test hanging is due to infrastructure issues, if that's what your question was :)
<psivaa> sorry my audio input still had issues..
<sil2100> ogra_: if I have a build image date, how can I get the build number for that image? ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: i.e. 20131129.2
<ogra_> sil2100, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<sil2100> ogra_: awesome, thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> ubuntu= is the cdimage version, device= is the android version and version= is the image version as we use it
<didrocks> psivaa: excellent, all what I wanted to know!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yw :)
<robru> Mirv, what are the steps to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1243665
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243665 in qtubuntu "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Critical,Confirmed]
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<popey> bug 1257048
<ubot5> bug 1257048 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Screen doesn't blank with #43 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257048
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: 'cihelp' | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-03
<rsalveti> ogra_: there's no syslog anymore at #43, is that expected?
<rsalveti> === Image r44 building ===
<Mirv> robru: you see the .crash in image results under each rss reader app tests for example. the original bug I reported for someone else, I already forgot.. maybe psivaa? ie. I got the .crash file and retraced it to file a bug, although I hadn't seen it myself.
<didrocks> ogra_: sil2100: coming?
<sil2100> Yes.
<sil2100> Can anyone give me a quick hangout link?
<sil2100> Ah, nbm
<sil2100> nvm
<ogra_> === Image r45 building ===
<ogra_> === Image r45 DONE ===
<davmor2> didrocks: any preference on image today, I'm currently reflashing 42 to get some logs.
<ogra_> 42 ?
<ogra_> thats ancient
<ogra_> :P
<popey> 45 is the new 42
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ sighs ... so switching channels on my grouper doesnt seem to work 
 * ogra_ resorts to a fresh phablet-flash 
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: I'm flashing 42 for some logs for the dailer app not opening if the phone is in sleep
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ is sure you will find answers ... after all it is 42
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but 42 is the answer so it's already there right, I need to find the question so the answer makes sense :D
<ogra_> details :P
<davmor2> ogra_: but details are important to me it's how I make my living :P
<ogra_> haha
<popey> davmor2: bug number?
<davmor2> popey: bug #1257000
<ubot5> bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257000
<popey> oh, maguro only
<davmor2> popey: I always put my device down in the bug if it happens for you too feel free to mod it :)
<davmor2> popey:  I found maguro had a lot more issues than mako anyway
<popey> davmor2: can't reproduce on mako
<davmor2> popey: that's fine I'm going to update and see if I still have it
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> flashing grouper is taking centuries
<tsdgeos> is jenkins down?
<cjohnston> tsdgeos: gotta give more info than that. there are some machines that are down due to the electrical work that is going on
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<davmor2> ogra_: no it doesn't, it takes EONS to flash grouper
<ogra_> and a century
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: of all the devices to lose I vote for grouper, no side stage, no rotation, no other tablet features, so it winds up being a phone that can't do the phone bit, pointless ;)
<ogra_> well, i would love to support the next gen N7
<ogra_> but i doubt thats in discussion at all
<ogra_> it has a high enough resolution to actually use the side stage on there
<ogra_> and it has way better HW
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: DC electrical maint., http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know why we don't have /var/log/syslog anymore?
<ogra_> no, i noticed your ping about it
<ogra_> i'm wrangling with unity-system-compositor since i started today
<ogra_> but will take a look
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know if apport is also grabbing logcat already when creating the crash report?
<ogra_> no, it wont unless your package tells it to
<ogra_> you need an apport hook in whatever package you want to use it for
<rsalveti> right, wonder if we can enable that when running it in touch
<rsalveti> apport and ubuntu-bug
<ogra_> pitti should be able to point you to the right wiki pages about adding hooks
<tsdgeos> cjohnston: basically can't get into http://s-jenkins:8080/
<tsdgeos> but now is giving an error
<tsdgeos> and before was just timing out
<tsdgeos> so the server seems to be there now
<tsdgeos> just jenkins is still not up?
<cjohnston> tsdgeos: its presently turned off due to the ongoing maintenance at the DC
<tsdgeos> cjohnston: thanks, is there any eta on getting it up and running?
<cjohnston> the window is open for another 1h 15m
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<fginther> morning
<sil2100> fginther: coming in a moment
<rsalveti> popey: at bug 1257048, the process list you pasted is from your host :-)
<ubot5> bug 1257048 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Screen doesn't blank with #43 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257048
<rsalveti> popey: did you get the same behavior with 44/45?
<rsalveti> flashing maguro with 45 (-b)
<rsalveti> ops, mako :-)
<popey> rsalveti: haha, oops
<popey> rsalveti: no
<popey> rsalveti: but I updated via OTA, will try phablet-flashing
<rsalveti> popey: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> flashed 43 a few times yesterday but was unable to reproduce the issue
<robotfuel> retoaded: ping
<davmor2> rsalveti, popey : I can't reproduce it here on maguro
<popey> rsalveti: yup, happens on 45 too
<rsalveti> popey: works fine here =\
<retoaded> robotfuel, pong
<rsalveti> popey: can you grab the process list, syslog and logcat when you reproduce the error?
<popey> ok, going afk for a bit, will get those when I get back and attach to the bug report
<robotfuel> retoaded: cobbler on m-jenkins stopped working, was the file system restored from earlier when it was in read only mode yesterday?
<rsalveti> popey: great, thanks
<robotfuel> retoaded: if I wasn't I think need to restart cobbler on m-jenkins
<retoaded> robotfuel, cobbler wasn't located on the ro file system and I am able to log into it through the web and and get a listing from the CLI
<robotfuel> retoaded: I am seeing this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6514861/ in http://m-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gui-toolkits-benchmark-trusty-ps-intel-3000-xmir/26/console, I don't know enough about cobbler to know if that error is expected, but the reboot is never happening.
<robotfuel> retoaded: I wonder if cobbler's sqlite3 database was on the ro file system
<retoaded> robotfuel, checking the pastebin output now but nothing related to cobbler should have been on the ro fs
<robotfuel> retoaded: I am restarting cobbler, hopefully that fixes it.
<retoaded> robotfuel, and I think the sqlite DB is UTAH related instead of cobbler
<robotfuel> retoaded: ah yes you are right.
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: DC electrical maint., http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<robotfuel> retoaded: I am going to reboot m-jenkins if that's ok with you
<retoaded> robotfuel, it was rebooted yesterday afternoon.
<retoaded> robotfuel and I would need to take down a VM first
<robotfuel> retoaded: it seems like that's when it stopped working
<retoaded> robotfuel, and it might be worthwhile to shut it down for another 45 minutes until the maintenance window closes
<retoaded> since m-jenkins only has a single power supply
<robotfuel> retoaded: sounds good to me. can you ping me when it's back online?
<retoaded> robotfuel, sure
<robotfuel> retoaded: thanks
<cwayne_> cihelp ping
<doanac> cwayne_: looks like we have a gap in our vanguard shifts. maybe i can help?
<cwayne_> doanac, just wondering when s-jenkins might be back up
<doanac> cwayne_: I think the maintenence window was supposed to end at 15:00 UTC. retoaded?
<plars> cwayne_: unless they had additional power problems, I'm guessing they are just confirming the nodes came back before starting jenkins back up. q-jenkins is still down too
<retoaded> doanac, 1600UTC
<retoaded> if it's really UTC and not EST
<doanac> retoaded: anything i can do to help? my vanguard shift starts soon, so i might as well start getting my hands dirty
<retoaded> doanac, the only server we have with single power supply (m-jenkins which also hosts dev-jenkins) has been shut down already
<doanac> retoaded: can you clarify the window? when i look at the calendar entry it says 11am -3pm (which I think for me would be CST)
<retoaded> doanac, I am basing it solely off of the E-mail from IS that states: Tuesday, December 3 1100 UTC - 1500 UTC
<doanac> retoaded: k. thanks
<retoaded> doanac, that should equate to 0600 - 1000 EST or 0500 - 0900 CST so theoretically the window should be closed.
<doanac> retoaded: that was what I was trying to confirm. ie - the window is over and things are back to normal
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: DC electrical maint., http://goo.gl/DStL
<retoaded> doanac, I'm asking rfowler in PM if he can tell whether they are done of if they have even started
<retoaded> doanac, am also hoping for an "all [clear|done|finished]" message from IS (which would depend upon Markley Group sending one to them of course).
<cwayne_> was this unplanned maintenance?
<doanac> cwayne_: no - there was an announcement sent out 2 days ago
<popey> rsalveti: should I be doing 'adb shell /system/bin/logcat' or something else? that seems to hang for me
<rsalveti> popey: yeah, weird, can you try just adb shell?
<popey> adb shell is fine
<popey> but it still hangs when I run logcat however I run it
<rsalveti> popey: what is the output of /system/bin/logcat -d
<popey> that finishes fine
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6515275/
<popey> added pastes to bug 1257048
<ubot5> bug 1257048 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Screen doesn't blank with #43 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257048
<popey> I was afk for 2 hours, and the display is still on btw
<rsalveti> popey: hm, looks all fine
<rsalveti> popey: is powerd running?
<popey> root       851  0.0  0.3  67988  6284 ?        Ssl  14:13   0:04 /usr/bin/powerd
<rsalveti> Dec  3 09:05:24 ubuntu-phablet powerd[842]: screen power setting failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.canonical.Unity.Screen was not provided by any .service files
<rsalveti> Dec  3 09:06:47 ubuntu-phablet powerd[842]: failed to set display power mode, not clearing state
<popey> ooh
<rsalveti> that might be the issue
<sil2100> If you guys don't mind I'll only be on the first minutes of the meeting and then I'll pack up and drive back home, so that I can still manage to do anything after arriving
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: DC electrical maint., http://goo.gl/DStL
<ogra_> === Image r46 building ===
<cwayne_> plars, can you re-kick the custom suite? there were a lot of failuers that weren't custom-related
<plars> cwayne_: I'm watching it, yes
<plars> cwayne_: I'm going to restart the failed ones as soon as the others finish
<plars> cwayne_: actually, there might be a new image before I can... for some reason, all tests on mako seem to be taking a lot longer with image 45
<cwayne_> plars, a new image tested is fine with me
<ogra_> === Image r46 DONE ===
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> so dont bother ;)
<cwayne_> plars, but do you know why there were so many skipped images on touch_custom? there were no tests for 39 40 or 41
<plars> cwayne_: no idea, I was out yesterday. We missed image 42 on touch (non-custom) also
<cwayne_> hm, alright
<plars> cjohnston: did you happen to hear if there was a reason for that?
<plars> ogra_: shall we just skip the rest of 45? any reason you can think of for the apparent slowdown?
<cjohnston> nope
<ogra_> plars, yes, just skip them ...
<ogra_> plars, didnt you just tell me there was "power maintenence" (sounds like "extremely strong maintenance")
<plars> ogra_: they were doing electrical work in the lab, but that was this morning
<plars> ogra_: (early afternoon your time)
<ogra_> well, skip 45 and lets see if 46 behaves now
<ogra_> 45 was actually built in my morning (during the landing team meeting)
<plars> ogra_: yes, that's what I'm doing... the tests that ran on mako ran fine, just took longer. On maguro, I had trouble getting through the install after the lab came back up. Will keep extra watch on that one for 46
<ogra_> great, thanks
<retoaded> robotfuel, forgot to let you know that m-jenkins is back up
<robotfuel> retoaded: thanks
<retoaded> np
<robotfuel> retoaded: utah is working again too!
<retoaded> nice
<plars> retoaded: did something change with ssh on cdu-1ss-b-07-b
<plars> retoaded: my kernel sru jobs are getting prompted for a password now
<retoaded> plars not yet.
<retoaded> plars, haven't gotten around to rack 7's CDUs yet
<plars> retoaded: they were not getting prompted as recently as nov 20
<plars> which was post-move
<retoaded> hmmm, will take a peek
<plars> retoaded: might just be an issue with the cdu... let me try something
<plars> hmm, no, seems to work from console. Let me just retry the job and see if it was a fluke
<retoaded> plars, ack
<fginther> Saviq, ping
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-04
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: DC electrical maint., http://goo.gl/DStL
<didrocks> Mirv: \o/ congrats on your first upload :)
<Mirv> thanks didrocks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: coming?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, logging in... taking ages
<sil2100> And now FF crashed
<Mirv> vila: I can't run stacks http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head/445/console
<Mirv> or at least the apps stack
<Mirv> also the autostarting hasn't been working for two days it seems http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/ - the latest one claims media stack would have been running while it's not
<vila> Mirv: O_o
<vila> Mirv: /me looks
<vila> Mirv: I did restart daily-release-executor as soon as I joined this morning, no idea if it's related
<vila> Mirv: that  http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head/445/console is weird and sounds like an illegal use of cu2d properly caught ?
<Mirv> vila: well there's nothing queued. so certainly caught from thinking that it's already queued, but it's not and same for media stack.
<vila> Mirv: *.started files left around ?
<vila> yes
<vila> root@jatayu:/iSCSI/jenkins/cu2d# find . -name '*.started' -print | wc -l
<vila> 6
<vila> didrocks: given that no jobs are running on q-jenkins right now, those can be safely removed right ?
<didrocks> vila: yeah, weird that we starts seeing that, it wasn't the case before, does your jenkins crash?
<vila> didrocks: and they can cause the above behavior or I'm cli... great
<didrocks> vila: I agree we should be more resilient, but I don't understand why we have that
<didrocks> vila: removing the .building as well please
<vila> didrocks: I didn't heard about a crash but there was some power-related issues
<vila> didrocks: so may be a restart was done, I'll ask about that as part of the incident log/asana task
<didrocks> vila: yeah, if you cancel all the running jobs, that shouldn't happen
<vila> didrocks: nah, not sure about more resilient for that specific case until we know why we end up in this state
<didrocks> but we need to be more resilient
<didrocks> vila: agreed
<vila> didrocks: it seems this is a safe-guard, I don't want to change it until it's required to implement something better
<vila> didrocks: but yeah, we need to find a way to be more resilient ;)
<vila> root@jatayu:/iSCSI/jenkins/cu2d# find . -name '*.building' -print
<vila> ./work/head/friends/stack.building
<vila> ./work/head/phone/stack.building
<vila> ./work/head/unity/stack.building
<vila> ./work/head/settings/stack.building
<vila> root@jatayu:/iSCSI/jenkins/cu2d# find . -name '*.started' -print
<vila> ./work/head/apps/stack.started
<vila> ./work/head/friends/stack.started
<vila> ./work/head/phone/stack.started
<vila> ./work/head/unity/stack.started
<vila> ./work/head/media/stack.started
<vila> ./work/head/settings/stack.started
<vila> Mirv, didrocks: I'll remove those
<didrocks> thanks vila
<vila> done
<vila> Mirv: try again ?
<vila> damn
<vila> forgot to check the dates/times :-/
<Mirv> thanks vila, works now
<vila> wow, progress :) From ping to works in 14 mins, ok, lucky guess on .started files but hey ;)
<vila> vila: yeah, yeah, too bad you didn't take one more minute to get the dates on those files to help investigate the root cause...
<vila> Mirv: as you pointed out, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/303/console seems to indicate the issue is older than the power maintenance in the lab
<ogra_> Mirv, looks like qtdeclarative-opensource-src is in the release pocket now ... how about an image build ?
<Mirv> ogra_: sure. notes-app is now there too.
<ogra_> awesome, starting a build then
<ogra_> === Image r47 building ===
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: DC electrical maint., http://goo.gl/DStL
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll charge up and upgrade my phone and test the hud fix, it's merged in
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<t1mp> vila: the goo.gl url in topic goes to cars.com?
<ogra_> its close to christmas, you probably want to buy a new one :)
<vila> t1mp: interesting...
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> === Image r47 DONE ===
 * didrocks upgrades
<didrocks> let's see if I can have French AND keyboard
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ needs to do a fresh install ... the touch-session hackery completely broke my maguro
<didrocks> ogra_: I can haz KEYBOARD! :)
<ogra_> yipiiee !!
<didrocks> thanks xnox_!
 * ogra_ can still haz 10M download time :(
<didrocks> I guess now, Rick and other will still want an integration test for it :)
<xnox_> didrocks: your welcome =) let's see if ubuntu-keyboard works on amd64
<xnox_> as far as I remember it did work on "ubuntu desktop nexus7 remix"
<ogra_> that wasnt ubuntu-keyboard though
<xnox_> default was onboard, but i did test malliit /ubuntu-keyboard from a ppa.
<xnox_> ..
<ogra_> ah, cool
<xnox_> it seems to launch, but it is hidden. Is there a programtic way to invoke / show keyboard?
<ogra_> focus an input field ?
<ogra_> probably in a Qt app, not sure if it works with all toolkits
<xnox_> what the..... i need to make a video
<xnox_> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/109160032876474505377/posts
<xnox_> never mind my fiddlings, but 30s onwards is spectacular
<ogra_> xnox_, is that Mir _
<ogra_> ?
<xnox_> ogra_: no X.
<xnox_> ogra_: i can try with mir.
<ogra_> definitely pretty broken
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, after a fresh flash with r47 my maguro comes up with no signal again ... dis/enabling wlan makes it work
<ogra_> (and yay, german keyboard with umlauts and all now)
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll check in a minute
<ogra_> hmm, seems to only have happened on first boot ... reboot gets me two bars immediately ... probably it actually didnt have a signal
<davmor2> ogra_: did you connect to wifi in the meantime?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> well, it came up connected
<ogra_> (to wlan)
<davmor2> disconnect from the wifi and reboot, if it is the issue we had before then it should fail to connect with no wifi
<ogra_> comes up fine on edge network
<ogra_> i think i probably just didnt have a signal and it was right
<davmor2> ogra_: thank god for that :D
<ogra_> no click packages though
<ogra_> hmpf
<davmor2> ogra_: start searching they'll appear if you have a connection
<ogra_> nope, they dont
<ogra_> already tried
<ogra_> the music lens has no online music ... (video does)
<davmor2> ogra_: they hate you then, don't take it personally though, just get even by not writing anymore :D  They'll be sorry :D
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ reboots again, perhaps they come back
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> reboot brought them back
<didrocks> maybe the check for connection is only at boot
<didrocks> and don't pick up the signal then
<didrocks> and the video just initialize when you *just
<didrocks> * got a connection
<davmor2> didrocks: no I thought it did a check every so often I could be wrong though
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<ogra_> it does
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm saddened by how many videos failed to be detected by mediascanner
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> the font in the browser URL bar changed ... looks pretty condensed now
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, we discussed about it
<didrocks> this morning IIRC
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I prefer it personnaly
<ogra_> davmor2, see the backlog from #phablet from last night
<didrocks> ogra_: can see more of the url
<ogra_> there was plenty of discussion about video scanning
<ogra_> didrocks, yep, looks better
<ogra_> i still cant append anything to the URL though ...
<ogra_> no way to get the cursor where i would need it without hitting the clear button
<didrocks> yeah, it's really annoying. I found myself retyping the same thing again and again
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<plars> hi popey, I noticed that a lot of the filemanager bugs mentioned on your going green spreadsheet say fix commited now, but I didn't see any updates in the branch or to bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1256862
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256862 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Multiple cancel test failures on #40 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<plars> popey: was the fix somewhere else?
<plars> balloons: actually it looks like you made the change in the spreadsheet, any ideas? ^
<popey> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/debug-ap-tests/+merge/197593
<dobey> that's "in progress" not "fix committed"
<dobey> when it merges, then it'd be fix committed
<popey> #blameballoons
<fginther> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> fginther, pong
<fginther> Saviq, I want to follow up on the builder-hooks problem. First, are there any MPs waiting that still needs to be tested with the daily PPA?
<Saviq> fginther, not from my side, no - we've forced them through and they're released now
<plars> Mirv: which tests do you expect your notes-app change will fix?
<fginther> Saviq, I might be missing something... You needed the daily PPA to actually get some MPs merged? this wasn't just an experiment to see if they would build?
<Saviq> fginther, at that point, yes, as there was stuff that got merged against daily-build
<Saviq> fginther, as daily-build was added to unity-mir jobs by default
<Saviq> fginther, so it merged stuff that only built against daily-build
<Saviq> fginther, and then we were screwed unless we built other things against daily-build
<psivaa> plars: i reported bug 1256048  for the notes app hangs, is that one for the go green page?
<ubot5> bug 1256048 in notes-app "notes_app.tests.test_images.*.test_no_crash hang on both mako and maguro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256048
<Saviq> fginther, 'cause unity-mir in mbs depended on things that were only in daily-build
<Saviq> fginther, btw, notify-osd can go away from unity8- jobs
<plars> psivaa: I think I had an earlier bug on those too, did you look at that? or is this a different problem
<fginther> Saviq, ack, are the unity8 and unity-mir build configurations correct now?
<Saviq> fginther, yes
 * fginther looks
<psivaa> plars: i dint know if there was one reported earlier. do you have that bug handy?
<Saviq> fginther, the issue now is, when we actually *do* need to test/experiment against daily-build, we can't
<fginther> Saviq, ok. Correct, as the jobs are constructed, you would have to build one of the child jobs to manually add a ppa
<fginther> Saviq, changing hooks on the parent job does not change the builder jobs
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, which is unfortunate, it did work before
<fginther> Saviq, but before, it was broken for other projects :-(.  What I can do is look at the projects that have custom hook configurations and see if there is another way to do that
<Saviq> fginther, or maybe just an override_hooks on the master job
<fginther> Saviq, the trick is getting jenkins to do the right thing, it's not the most robust of programming environments ;-/
<bfiller> fginther: I'd like to move https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk to https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk. Would this require a change to jenkins/CI setup?
<Saviq> fginther, I understand
<fginther> bfiller, yes, that does
<fginther> bfiller, wait
<fginther> bfiller, will lp:qtorganizer5-eds point to the new location? if so, then no change is needed
<bfiller> fginther: yes it will
<doanac> sergiusens: we are having a meeting at 3CST today about subunit/autopilot/ci. Since CI doesn't really use autopilot directly, i was wondering if you might want to join as a "phablet-tools" representative?
<fginther> bfiller, then it doesn't require a jenkins config change, sorry for the initial wrong answer
<bfiller> fginther: np, thanks for the help
<Ursinha> sil2100, hey, I forgot mentioning: there is a bug for the recipe timeouts in LP, bug 1201984
<ubot5> bug 1201984 in Launchpad itself "Recipe main pages and controls timeout over 90% of the time" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201984
<sergiusens> doanac, sure
<popey> ogra_: can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1257791 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> popey, i'll check (no phone around me atm but will check before the landing meeting)
<popey> ok, thanks
<ogra_> popey, done (and commented)
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> oh, hmm, the graphics are actually supposed to look like ther it seems
<ogra_> even in the search where both keys work they look like this
<sil2100> Damn, someone please help my desktop system, it's so broken
<sil2100> I can't even start a guest session now :o
<ogra_> reinstall :)
<seb128> sil2100, did you get the lightdm update from yesterday/reboot since?
<seb128> that should be fixed with it
<seb128> (works for me)
<ogra_> popey, btw, getting the terminal to start is a really hard job ... takes at leasz two attepts for me
<sil2100> seb128: oh, ok, I dist-upgraded like 2 hours ago and didn't reboot yet
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for the info!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> time to reboot and see if those issues are resolved or still happening
<popey> ogra_: odd, starts fine here
<ogra_> i get a white screen at least once
<ogra_> for verifying the bug it actually took three attempts
<didrocks> plars: sil2100: coming?
<plars> didrocks: brt
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, hud failed to build for arm64 in -proposed - is that a blocker, or is arm64 silently ignored?
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems to be a failing unit test there
<didrocks> sil2100: depends, did it built before?
<didrocks> on arm64
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<sil2100> didrocks: it might be a flacky unit test, as we had before with hud already
<didrocks> sil2100: so, yeah, it's a blocker, can it be a racy one?
<didrocks> url so that I can relaunch?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/13.10.1+14.04.20131204-0ubuntu1/+build/5301055
<sil2100> didrocks: if it fails again, I'll poke the hud guys about this
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, retried :)
<sil2100> Thanks! :)
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Saviq> plars, ping
<plars> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> plars, you said you're seeing a different number of crashes
<Saviq> in http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/47:20131204:20131203/5267/unity8-autopilot/
<Saviq> plars, but there's no .crash?
<Saviq> plars, we're seeing that on mako as well, locally, just no way to reliably reproduce
<Saviq> plars, I mean in isolation - if you just run that one test
<Saviq> plars, it will pass, they just fail when ran in sequence
<Saviq> plars, and actually always the same fail
<plars> Saviq: I am seeing failures, not crashes, sorry
<Saviq> plars, right, so same
<plars> Saviq: if you look at the past few runs, we see a lot of different failures on maguro, not on mako though
<Saviq> plars, yeah, we seem to have a branch in queue that barely touches the code, but reliably causes the same failures on mako
<plars> Saviq: that doesn't sound like an improvement :)
<Saviq> plars, well, it helps to reproduce
<plars> Saviq: but confirms that it's likely timing related
<Saviq> plars, yeah, thanks for the bug
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so... HUD will have problems migrating, the arm64 build is failing
<sil2100> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1257861 <- bug reported
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257861 in Unity HUD "HUD lp:hud trunk FTBFS on arm64" [Critical,New]
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<asac> plars: retried notes-app? :/
<plars> asac: no, we discussed on the call earlier that it's not expected to work until the click package is rebuilt
<asac> ok
<asac> didier said:
<asac> > -> Done and delivered in image 47. Let's hope the dashboard will confirm the
<asac> > fix. \o/
<asac> how can we get the click package uploaded?
<asac> plars: ?
<asac> sergiusens: do you know how to get a rebuild of a click?
<plars> asac: I think sergiusens needed to do something with that
<asac> ah so seems he is on it
<plars> asac: didrocks was going to poke him about it iirc
<plars> there were some others that needed it too
<asac> ok lets see what sergiusens says
<asac> would be good to respin just for that
<asac> to cash it in
<sergiusens> asac, a rebuild or republish?
<sergiusens> plars, ?
<balloons> sergiusens, thought I'd check-in and chat about core apps landings. File manager and music are both ready to go
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, popey pinged me earlier and was going to get to it now
<balloons> sergiusens, excellent. thank you
<asac> sergiusens: everything. fix all those test failures is the goal
<asac> notes-app and filemanager at least
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> asac, ack, I wasn't tracking notes as it wasn't here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dFhvQklYVXdwRjR6VFoxN3pSZFRrN3c#gid=0
<ogra_> hmm, sil2100 just dropped after pinging ...
 * ogra_ retires the hud build and will check back later 
<sergiusens> ogra_, did I just read "retire the hud"?
<asac> sergiusens: can you ask ogra to kick image once the filemanager/notes things are done so didrocks can confirm the results tomorrow?
<asac> or kick on your own :)
<sergiusens> asac, I can kick another one myself if that's ok
<thomi> josepht: I promised you a blog post about subunit aaages ago, and I just finished it (and by "finished", I mean "got fed up with how long it was getting, and decided to stop writing it").
<thomi> josepht: You may read my ramblings, if you wish at http://www.tech-foo.net/making-the-most-of-subunit.html - or we can talk about it in the call in 30 minutes time
<josepht> thomi: cool, thanks
<asac> kenvandine: you have stuff INPROPOSED?
<asac> kenvandine: do you know what else was inflight etc. or  an sergiusens just do a new image once his notes-app etc. fixes are in
<kenvandine> asac, that's all i know of
<asac> kenvandine: isnt that in?
<asac> unity-scopes-api
<asac> also i see notify-osd and notify-osd-icons INPROGRESS with robru
<robru> asac, yep, got notify-osd-icons packaged up, just building now
<asac> robru: ok cool. but not in the archive?
<robru> asac, not yet
<asac> sergiusens: when would you be ready to kick you think?
<asac> sergiusens: if its soonish, dont wait for robru :) ... beyond that it seems landings are in
<sergiusens> asac, well I'm running the tests as well; should I just trust?
<robru> asac, sergiusens: yep don't wait for me. still need to test and publish, will be at least 2-3 hours before it's INARCHIVE
<asac> sergiusens: you double ccheck whether notes-app got really fixed?
<sergiusens> asac, ack, was just checking filemanager, which only works well on devel proposed
<asac> ok
<asac> sergiusens: i think its good to double check if its not long :)
<asac> sergiusens: just coordinate with robru if this ends up longer than expected
<asac> e.g. > 2h
<asac> beyond that image would be ready to go with notes etc.
<doanac> sergiusens: you want to join the subunit call?
<sergiusens> asac, ok; my only issue is that I'm in between meetings; but I trust to get it done soon
<sergiusens> doanac, yeah
<ogra_> sergiusens, asac i wanted to see if we can get the hud to build first
<ogra_> (thats why i announced the re-build)
<sergiusens> doanac, seems I didn't get a notif; joining now
<ogra_> sergiusens, hud failed again with the same error, so feel free to kick a build whenever you like
<asac> ogra_: well, that takes at least 2 more hours to get in :)
<asac> so if sergius has th enotes-ap etc. ready having an image to confirm that its green
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> would be nice
<asac> step by step ... like in old times :)
<ogra_> err, what are you referring to with the 2h ?
<asac> getting hud to build and through proposed
<ogra_> hud needs serious fixing
<asac> right
<ogra_> the re-build failed (see above)
<ogra_> so thats out for today until ted gets around to it
<asac> yeah
<asac> well. btw, if something fails to build, i would automatically suspect that its not tested
<asac> so i wouldnt let it in without having folks go through a complete test cycle
<asac> :)
<asac> so maybe the fact that it doesnt build just means: go back hud :P
<sergiusens> ok, I'll trigger when I'm good to go
<ogra_> asac, that comes from CI ... it was tested before it was let in
<ogra_> so that cycle is wasted already, not nuch you can do about it
<asac> ogra_: yeah, but it might have bitrotted in proposed
<asac> because of some reason
<asac> fact is that it doesnt build? if so, it surely should go back to start :)
<ogra_> the "lander" usually watches what he tested
<asac> right
<ogra_> on its way into the archive
<asac> hence, dont care about hud. rather land it right next time
<ogra_> (sil was the "lander" in this case)
<asac> yeah. well, i am sure ther eare reasons
<asac> as always :)
<ogra_> i just had hope that it was a buildd issue, since the failure was on arm64
<ogra_> (all other arches build)
<asac> and usually good ones. but doesnt mean we should block. just have hud come back if its ready and continue producing images without it :)
<asac> yeah ic
<asac> ogra_: so you retried alreawdy?
<ogra_> for which the std. procedure is to first retry
<asac> hmm
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> and it failed with the same test
<asac> so do we really need to wait for arm64 for hud :P
<asac> ?
<asac> i know that this is a loaded question
<asac> so we really are blocked on hud because of arm64?
<ogra_> you can ask #ubuntu-release if it can get forced through manually ... but it did build before on that arch
<ogra_> which generally means no exception
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats not good then
<asac> i agree
<asac> should come back working
<asac>  :)
<ogra_> righ
<ogra_> t
<asac> at best we could give folks a cross compiler to reproduce that easily ... i am sure that hud developers will say that they cant test it :/
<ogra_> packages that never built on an arch get automatically through
 * asac looks at the build log
<ogra_> (else ppc FTBFS would hold up half the world)
<ogra_> its a self-test
<asac> hmm. build succeeded
<asac> right
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/13.10.1+14.04.20131204-0ubuntu1/+build/5301055
<asac> if never built, its ok
<asac> if built its critical :)
 * asac scratches head and hopes hud folks konw whats wrong
<asac> test keyword mapping
<ogra_> asac, in any case we should make sure that the PPA builds arm64 too if possible
<ogra_> so we catch this early
<asac> right
<ogra_> not sure, it might do that already ...
<asac> dont see arm64 here:
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> we only have 3 builders
<asac> so who knows
<asac> anyway. good point. lets sort this out
<asac> or at least agree that we risk getting stuck in proposed :)
<ogra_> right, either is fine
 * ogra_ updates bug 1257861
<ubot5> bug 1257861 in Unity HUD "HUD lp:hud trunk FTBFS on arm64" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257861
<sergiusens> balloons,  asac, ogra_ row 203 of landing asks confuses me
<ogra_> it needs a click package ...
<ogra_> i think thats what the comment means
<ogra_> (i think the assumption is that you can generate it)
<cjwatson> ogra_: arm64 issues are often transient - has it been retried?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes
<ogra_> cjwatson, fails in the same test with the same error
<cjwatson> hm, that's a build on beebe, that's our most reliable builder
<ogra_> well, it fails reliably ... i wouldnt blame the builder after a rerty failed the exact same way
<ogra_> *retry
<sergiusens> ogra_, it says phone ui fixes for the filemanager though?
<cjwatson> I can nuke the old binary if we absolutely must, but it'd take out indicator-appmenu too and I'd rather see it investigated first
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, heh, no idea how that got there or who added it
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, ted is at the sprint, i can get him poked about it tomorrow ...
<cjwatson> given it worked recently it hopefully isn't too horrible to track down
<balloons> sergiusens, just need to pull fm trunk
<ogra_> right, it worked all the former builds afaik
<cjwatson> (I don't like forcing in ways other than removing the binary; it gives proposed-migration more things it can trade off which generally isn't a good thing)
<ogra_> cjwatson, btw, can we get arm64 support for the CI PPA to catch such failures earlier ?
<balloons> sergiusens, the fm app has a tabletUI and phone UI. the tests failed on the phone UI (because it is slightly different
<ogra_> or is the arm64 buildd time to expensive at this time
<cjwatson> ogra_: my worry would be that our builder hardware is still very scarce, and the CI PPA does a lot of builds (not all of which are needed for a complete Ubuntu archive)
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i suspected
<cjwatson> we've enabled a few PPAs, but generally ones that do rather fewer builds, or that really are critical (like the security build)
<cjwatson> ogra_: improved hardware has been trickling in, so hopefully we'll be able to lift this restriction soon
<ogra_> right, daily-release does a lot of test builds
<cjwatson> but for now I think it's better to eat the occasional failure ...
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> agreed
<cjwatson> Give me a shout if Ted can't sort it out
<ogra_> will do
<sergiusens> balloons, ahhh; well I got latest trunk in (there are two fm entries
<balloons> sergiusens, ahh.. Just grab latest is all we should need :-) rev 95 is what is needed
<sergiusens> balloons, that's already in
<sergiusens> balloons, the week test fails for me on maguro from calendar_app
<sergiusens> === touch build triggered ===
<asac> sergiusens: which landing is that?
<asac> i am looking at the plan.... but seems you have figred by now :)
<asac> hmm. i see.. .those are not really part of landing plan
<asac> kind of processed out of asks directly. odd
<asac> but see how that could be coming from those being click and hence not going through an explicit landing step
<sergiusens> asac, they are clicks; tbh; I don't really understand the spreadsheet; so when you told me to get notes and filemanager in; I tested and got them in
<popey> sergiusens: awesome
<asac> sergiusens: i understand. ok. i think i breached protocol slightly, but will update didrocks on what i did :)
<asac> lol
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-05
<cyphermox> cihelp: qa-intel-4000 appears to be offline.
<Mirv> plars: as I put in the landing plan, at least locally it fixed all but two when the suite was run all at once
<Mirv> plars: the focus_on_second_click_outside/inside remained problematic, but all others passed. locally the drop was from 8 failing tests to 2.
<vila> cyphermox: it's back after a power-cycle, no idea what happened there, the KVM just showed a black screen...
<vila> cyphermox: last job was http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/769/console but the error there seems properly handled.
<sil2100> Morning!
<ogra_> moaning
<sil2100> So it seems the lightdm upgrade broke my desktop system
<sil2100> Couldn't get my session to start, had to downgrade
<ogra_> as long as touch still works ...
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i dont think robert_ancell is around at this time :/
<ogra_> the changes came partially from mterry ... he is at the sprint, so you should at least be able to catch him
<ogra_> sil2100, was that the one from tonight or from yesterday ?
<ogra_> 1.9.5-0ubuntu1 went in tonight
<sil2100> hm, 1.9.4 was the problem for me, so maybe 1.9.5 fixes the issue?
<sil2100> Had to downgrade to 1.9.3
<ogra_> dunno, it has a few VT handling fixes
<ogra_> so it might
 * ogra_ sighs about the bug neither being triaged nor having any status set 
<ogra_> and it is also filed against the upstream project so nobody can editr it
<Mirv> cjwatson: do you happen to know whether PPA builder support for "python:any (>= 2.7)" style dependencies is coming soon? it seems that's becoming more widespread and I can't do recipe builds.
<Mirv> (unity8, ubuntu-keyboard)
<didrocks> ogra_: do you have a bug ref? I maybe can change the status to what you need to
<ogra_> bug 1257861
<ubot5> bug 1257861 in Unity HUD "HUD lp:hud trunk FTBFS on arm64" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257861
<ogra_> would just be nice to have it triagable against the ubuntu package
<ogra_> its ok now
<didrocks> ogra_: paper done :)
<didrocks> paperwork*
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, so you're being haunted by this one as well?
<ogra_> hmm, ths new lightdm missed r48
<cjwatson> Mirv: nothing to do with PPAs, it works fine in PPAs
<cjwatson> Mirv: maybe specifically recipe builds are broken, because they use pbuilder-based tools to satisfy dependencies
<cjwatson> and pbuilder is the work of the devil
<cjwatson> Mirv: I did have a tentative plan for improving this, though it'd help if you could give me the URL of a failed build
 * ogra_ wonders if there is satan@ in the changelog entries
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> cjwatson, FYI, hud has a fix https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/keywords-test-fail/+merge/197809 ... not sure why arm64 is different wrt the LANGUAGE var
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be ...
<cjwatson> oh, the builder was probably started from a shell
<cjwatson> because new architecture madness
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> there's actually unreleased code in launchpad-buildd to filter out those environment variables
<cjwatson> so the next launchpad-buildd release will avoid this
<ogra_> good ...
<cjwatson> still, sounds like a reasonable change anyway
<ogra_> indeed, i was just curious, since other arches dont have the issue
<cjwatson> I'll probably try to roll out a new lp-buildd once I get the livefs work landed and maybe see about this recipe stuff
 * cjwatson -> doctor
<sil2100> cjwatson: hi! I have problem viewing recipes (being struck by the LP timeout issue) but for instance builds from this recipe are failing for us because of that:
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity8-daily-custom
<sil2100> cjwatson: example log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157910803/buildlog.txt.gz
<sil2100> cjwatson: I guess that's the same issue as Mirv pointed out
<cjwatson> well, that
<cjwatson> 's different
<cjwatson> infinity was going to update the chroots to resolve that one
<cjwatson> anyway, must run
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, indeed, yes, got sidetracked.  I'll do that first thing in the after-I've-sleptning.
<Mirv> cjwatson: aha, you're right, indeed the dependency build is the one thati fails, sorry for being imprecise.
<Mirv> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+recipebuild/600405
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I'm also hitting the LP timeouts heavily, sometimes I need to refresh tens of times before I get a view
<ogra_> sil2100, bug 1254880  ... does that look like your lightdm issue ?
<ubot5> bug 1254880 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm not visible upon reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254880
<sil2100> ogra_: sounds very similar!
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<sil2100> ogra_: hangout!
<ogra_> on my way
<cjwatson> Mirv: Right.  So my take on this is that I'm not yet convinced that :any is actually directly related, even though that's the first failure in the output and therefore the one that the LP build manager picks out; I'd like to see the libprocps0 bit resolved so that we get clearer output
<cjwatson> Mirv: Independently, I'd like to not be using pbuilder because I think that'll give us better results in future
<cjwatson> Mirv: But it's true that we're seeing "python:any ... which is a virtual package", so it's possible that pbuilder-satisfy-depends does indeed have some kind of trouble here
<Mirv> thanks, interesting
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: the systemsettle_after failure in the gallery app tests is due to adb server issue we had overnight. adb server had to be restarted to restore the devices.
<psivaa> 'ADB server didn't ACK' is the cause of the issue in the gallery app system settle failure
<ogra_> ah cool
<didrocks> ok :)
<psivaa> rerunning the test to see if the 'test_photo_delete_works' test still fails
<sil2100_> geh, power outage
<didrocks> sil2100_: wb! you have some tasks assigned :)
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome! :)
<vila> psivaa: gee, adb is involved in a lot of issues these days, some bugs there start to feel the heat and are showing their ugly head ;-)
<psivaa> vila: yea, one malfunctioning adb process is enough to make the whole set of devices to fail
<vila> psivaa: yeah, that's a tricky one, on one hand we want to pool devices to enhance availability, on the other a single pool also means a SPOF :-/
<psivaa> vila: yea hopefully with the emulator coming up this could be spanned to several hosts?
<psivaa> didrocks: maguro results are also coming up. had to change the device. our usual device is shown 'offline' and we've asked rfowler to have a look at it when he goes to 1SS. This issue also came up after the adb server issue in the host.
<didrocks> psivaa: ah, excellent!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yw and sorry my bad earlier.. failing to notice there were not maguro results
<didrocks> no worry
<psivaa> :)
<vila> psivaa: well, the emulator will allow us to run tests that don't require specific hardware, so once we have it, we can start *reducing* runs on phones, that will make the issue less acute but it would still need to be addressed ;)
<psivaa> vila: yea, if we can only afford to have one host for the h/w then that is a SPOF :)
<vila> psivaa: and I think we got there after the 1ss move, something to check and discuss during the standup ?
<psivaa> vila: imho, the adb issue has become severe in the smoke tests after we merged the UM devices as well. until then the issue was not so severe. not blaming the UM devices but talking about the load that kinnara faces
 * vila nods
<vila> psivaa: makes sense isn't it ? ;)
<psivaa> vila: +1 for the discussion
<popey> hm. unity8 crash on unlocking my phone
<davmor2> popey: does mediascanner find all your album art?
<ogra_> wow, the manta installation is really bad ... that needs serious work
 * ogra_ got a manta today
<popey> davmor2: the little album art I have, yes
<davmor2> ogra_: aren't you lucky
<ogra_> davmor2, :P
<ogra_> another broken device on my desk
<davmor2> popey: I transferred my U1 music over it's found maybe 1 in 8
<ogra_> come on hud ... migrate ... i know you can do it
<davmor2> ogra_: no it can't
<ogra_> huh ?
<davmor2> hud it hates you
<ogra_> why ? did you add a ball and chain ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no you just tell it well that's it I don't care if you work or not now and watch it spring into life :D
<davmor2> popey: I wouldn't mind the lack of artwork if it wasn't for the fact that it's in most of the mp3's that come from 7d
<ogra_> ah, there we go
<ogra_> didrocks, hud is in ... was there anything else we were waiting for ?
<didrocks> ogra_: eventually upstart-app-launch, but not sure if sil2100 has more news on it
<didrocks> sil2100: ?
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: no news right now still, so I guess we can get spinning without prolonging it too much
<didrocks> ok, let's do this then
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> === Image r49 building ===
<davmor2> didrocks: quick question when I am playing music with a wired headset plugged in, and receive a call the audio goes all over the place I'm assuming this is pulse that is at fault or would it be something else?
<ogra_> vila, when was your birthday again ?
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> davmor2: I would say pulse
<ogra_> i think we still miss some pulse profiles for that
<davmor2> didrocks: nice :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's awful try it
<ogra_> nah, better not ...
<ogra_> its enough if one of us risks his ear drumes
<ogra_> *drums
<davmor2> ogra_: The ringer rings on the phone, so it transfers the music to the phone, when you answer the call it transfers both the music and the call back to the headphones, when you end the call it transfers the music back to the phone
<davmor2> Also do we know if anyone is looking into to how the buttons on headset work to tie into the phone?
<vila> ogra_: hehe, last Saturday ;)
<ogra_> vila, ah, sad ... r50 will most likely happen later today
<ogra_> so see it as a delayed b-day present :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, popey fyi, I plan to test the fixes for music and rss
<sergiusens> popey, also, if you don't mind https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/feedback/
<didrocks> sergiusens: excellent, thanks!
<sergiusens> popey, I had failures with that one, can you please double check? current pass rate is 18/19 (from dashboard)
<popey> sure
<sergiusens> hmmm, my maguro is busted on latest devel proposed; screen doesn't turn on now :-/
<ogra_> sergiusens, 48 ?
<ogra_> there was a lightdm upload tonight ... that might fix it in the currently building r49
<sergiusens> ogra_, we already have a 48?
<ogra_> (mine isnt busted btw)
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me tell you once it's done rebooting
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, you should know, you built it ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_,47
<vila> ogra_: bah, that won't make me less happy ;) I know how to wait for good things ;-D
<sergiusens> ogra_,  I used it just fine all through yesterday; it was leaving it unplugged on the nightstand that caused this
<ogra_> sergiusens, r47 was built around 13:00 UTC yesterday ...
<ogra_> [23:26] <sergiusens> === touch build triggered ===
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm not saying the build I triggered isn't working; it's the one before that ;-)
<sergiusens> I haven't updated
<ogra_> ah
<t1mp> sergiusens: I just flashed image 48 and my screen doesn't turn on
<ogra_> weird, why is mine behaving
<sergiusens> ogra_, might be a race then
<t1mp> ogra_: oh wait, it just went on :s
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's cold there, so your bits move faster :-P
<ogra_> haha
<t1mp> ogra_: after flashing it worked fine, and then at some point it didn't go on any more, not even after reboot
<t1mp> ogra_: so I just re-flashed. and it came on after a long time
<ogra_> wow, thats bad
<t1mp> let's see what happens after I reboot
<sergiusens> t1mp, hmm, that sounds similar to what I'm saw too; only that a reboot did the trick
<ogra_> i know there have been landings in lightdm in preparation of the unity-system-compositor entering the image ... but that shouldnt have any impact yet
<t1mp> for now my phone works fine again
<popey> #48 has frozen up for me, can't unlock it
<davmor2> popey: can you get to https://launchpad.net/mediascanner
<popey> yes
<davmor2> ogra_: 48 is awesome for me
<ogra_> yeah, no issues for me either
<davmor2> ogra_: and lets face facts if any device was going to throw a wobbly it would be maguro :D
<ogra_> well, since i have seen manta ...
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah that was the last supported device though to be fair my n7 is possibly less reliable than my maguro
<ogra_> right, both tablets are focused devices this cycle ...
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah the worry though is the possibly ;)  Not definitely :D
<popey> ogra_: so some mantas have been ordered?
<ogra_> popey, dunno, i would hope so
<davmor2> popey: some people have had them for a while as I understand it
<ogra_> right
<popey> no, i mean a new batch
<ogra_> there are a bunch ... but definitely not enough if we want to fully support it
<ogra_> popey, i guess pmcgowan would know
<ogra_> (or asac)
<davmor2> ogra_: well it's technically the only device that will have side stage so we need to test it for that if nothing else
<popey> no, side stage will come to grouper
<ogra_> right
<popey> aiui
<ogra_> that too, but it will likely be awful at that resolution
<popey> yeah
<davmor2> popey: everyone I asked said it would it was too small
<t1mp> popey: #48 froze my screen (even after reboot), but after re-installing it, it works fine. weird.
<davmor2> wouldn't even
<ogra_> i think the idea was to enable it anyway
<popey> yeah
<popey> and allow resizing
<ogra_> of the apps or of the sidestage ?
<sergiusens> retoaded, hey, I see most of the nodes in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/saucy/? disabled by you; any ETA on when they'll be back?
<t1mp> if you resize the sidestage I guess the app in it should scale along
<popey> apps
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> apps makes sense
<t1mp> huh?
<ogra_> sidestage would eb complicated
<t1mp> what does that mean? the apps are the size of the stage they are in right?
<ogra_> since your aspect ratio changes when resizing the sidestage
<t1mp> so for me resizing the app is the same as resizing the stage
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> it's just a simple tiling window manager with two panes
<popey> "just"
<t1mp> ogra_: aspect ration also changes when you go from portrait to landscape mode. apps can support it
<popey> Simple Matter Of Programming
<ogra_> t1mp, true, but thats different from doing it dynamically
<sergiusens> davmor2, popey ogra_ the emulator supports sidestage fwiw
<popey> nice
<ogra_> the app would be all jumpy
<popey> sergiusens: FAILED (failures=3)
<sergiusens> popey, same as me
<sergiusens> popey, what was the total again for calendar, do you have it handy?
<t1mp> ogra_: most resize fine in a window on desktop also. but yeah, at some point while resizing they should change their layout
<davmor2> sergiusens: I don't trust emulators, they lie too much ;)
<retoaded> sergiusens, those nodes were brought back online once, not sure how/why they reverted to being back offline but that has been fixed.
<ogra_> davmor2, no this one !
<ogra_> :P
<sergiusens> davmor2, of course they do; but paravirtualization has cheapened the lie a lot :-)
<sergiusens> retoaded, do you mind if I reenable them? It has your name, that's why I asked you ;-)
<retoaded> sergiusens, I re-enabled them already
<sergiusens> retoaded, thanks
<sergiusens> retoaded, might of been a hard shutdown or something I guess
<retoaded> sergiusens, possibly
<popey> sergiusens: 17 iirc
<sergiusens> popey, I guess rejecting the upload would be good then
<popey> oh, yes ☻
<popey> done
<sergiusens> popey, if you want: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.music_1.1.266_armhf.click and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/rssreader-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.shorts_0.2.145_all.click
<popey> do i have to use those clicks?
<popey> can I not build from trunk? (I have a script which runs tests from a given bzr branch)
<sergiusens> popey, build from trunk
<sergiusens> popey, is that carla's script?
<popey> no idea who wrote it
<popey> balloons threw it my way
<sergiusens> sounds good to me
<ogra_> === Image r49 DONE ===
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131205.changes
<ogra_> new lightdm and new hud
 * sergiusens pins to 48
<popey> ugh
<popey> forgot about running music app tests means listening to bkerensas song over and over
<ogra_> ugh ?
<popey> we seriously need to replace those songs
<ogra_> eek
<popey> sergiusens: Ran 7 tests in 150.207s
<popey> FAILED (failures=3)
<popey> music ^^
<vila> . o O (I maybe a TDD-nuts, but I won't go as far as considering failures as music to my ears...)
<popey> I'm just glad the music stopped
<ogra_> did you miss the ^^ in there ?
<ogra_> it was music to his brows obviously
<ogra_> popey, do we have any media testing wikipage ?
 * ogra_ thinks we should like http://samplemedia.linaro.org/ somewhere ... 
<ogra_> very helpful, it has all possible formats of media
<sergiusens> popey, we should change that song!
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> even an audioless song would do; we are not testing sound output
<popey> sergiusens: FAILED (failures=2)
<popey> ^^ shorts
<ogra_> yeah, definitely not the weather for shorts
<sergiusens> lol
 * ogra_ can understand that they fail
<fginther> morning
<sergiusens> popey, I only get one fail for shorts
<sergiusens> popey, but still rejecting
<sil2100> Morning!
<popey> sergiusens: only one fail now
<sergiusens> popey, might be racy; also, for music app; try rm -rf ~/.cache/mediascanner and reboot
<sergiusens> popey, I don't think the mediascanner is that good at dealing with corner cases
<t1mp> popey: now my maguro is also hanging on the lock screen
<t1mp> damn. and after reboot the screen is black :(
<t1mp> oh wait.. after waiting a while it works
<ogra_> you surely have some files in /var/crash
<ogra_> that makes apport kick in on boot .... which delays quite a lot
<t1mp> ogra_: yes, https://pastebin.canonical.com/101549/
<ogra_> right
<popey> sergiusens: still 2 fails on music
<ogra_> well, we always had one
<sergiusens> popey, already marked them as rejected on landing sheet
<sergiusens> thanks
<popey> np
<plars> didrocks: we have a new crash with webbrowser that seemed to also bring a lot of failures in webbrowser with it: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/49:20131205:20131203/5288/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<didrocks> plars: hum, webbrowser app didn't change, are you retracing the crash to see what's the cause?
<plars> didrocks: not yet, on a call and just saw it as that test just finished
<didrocks> plars: ok, thanks for the head's up. Keep me posted on the retrace
<plars> didrocks: it might be more beneficial for someone more familiar with the webbrowser code to look at that
<didrocks> plars: would be nice to retrace it for them, but ok
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a minute for it? (in meetings) ^
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check
<ogra_> oh, there is maguro !
<popey> balloons: is there a way to spot an app test which is caused by bug 1234538 easily?
<ubot5> bug 1234538 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "With Mir enabled - Applications randomly failed to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234538
<balloons> popey, yes, easy enough. you'll see in the trace that the app never really started
<balloons> popey, look at this: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/48:20131204.1:20131203/5273/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/549173/ versus this http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/48:20131204.1:20131203/5273/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/549166/
<balloons> popey, see the NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 5993?
<popey> ah
<plars> didrocks, sil2100: ok off my call, trying to reproduce here now
<popey> dude!
<popey> once that bug is fixed we're gonna be so close to 100% I can *taste* the green!
<popey> tastes like brussel sprouts
<sil2100> plars: dont see it happening locally on my device
<cwayne_> plars, hey, can we get the touch_custom re-kicked? seems to have failed to even start
<plars> cwayne_: will do
<plars> sil2100:  yeah, I'm not seeing it here either...
<sil2100> didrocks: still poking people about the upstart and unity-mir fix, but Ted said it's not super-trivial - I hope it will be done till EOD at least
<sil2100> As expected
<plars> cwayne_: actually, they ran
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, did you try unity8 btw?
<plars> cwayne_: http://q-jenkins:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Master%20Jobs/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-master/
<didrocks> sil2100: or is it releasable?
<cwayne_> plars, then what's up with this? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/20131205%20%3F/5275/
<plars> cwayne_: previously bad run it looks like, but the results for 46 are here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/46:20131205:20131203/5290/
<plars> cwayne_: those were some from 45 that died, probably last night when adb blew up
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity8 guys were waiting for one fix still for it to be ok to release
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<cwayne_> plars, ah, fair enough, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: aaaand I see that it's still not merged in, so we wait
<didrocks> sil2100: approved at least?
<sil2100> didrocks: approved, but failing CI - I see some new commit 8 minutes ago, so probably a fix for that
<didrocks> ok ;)
<sil2100> I go for laaate lunch
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cwayne_> plars, hey, if i were to get you guys an extra mako, would you be more open to running the full test suite inside touch_custom?
<plars> cwayne_: sure, we can do that, talk to rfowler
<plars> cwayne_: it takes a while to run though
<cwayne_> plars, understood, but personally i think it's worth it to know our customizations aren't breaking stuff :)
<plars> cwayne_: yep
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru ^
<didrocks> plars: ^
<plars> didrocks: haven't forgotten, just got pulled into a call that's running over a bit though
<plars> didrocks: brt
<didrocks> ok ;)
<cwayne_> rfowler, ping
<rfowler> cwayne_: yes?
<cwayne_> rfowler, hey, we're in the process of getting you another mako to setup for automated testing, i assume you're the right one to talk to about that?
<rfowler> cwayne_: sure
<rfowler> cwayne_: i can grab it from you next time i'm in lex or you can just leave it in my desk or on the desk in chimay (get a key from christine)
<cwayne_> rfowler, ack, thanks
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> my chrome tab hug... and now firefox can't even connect to plus.google.com
<kenvandine> but can connect to google.com
<didrocks> robru: 16:56:55    sil2100 | didrocks: still poking people about the upstart and unity-mir fix, but Ted said it's not super-trivial - I hope it will be done till EOD at least
<kenvandine> and empathy can't connect either... must be some network issues getting to some of google's IPs
<robru> sil2100, when you get back please let me know what MP's we're waiting for, I'll take over landing them once you EOD
<plars> ogra_: it was mentioned to me that you were interested in seeing the touch-mir results on saucy still. I thought they were still enabled, but I think they just needed to be regenerated after the move specifically rather than part of the big script we ran to regenerate all the other jobs
<plars> ogra_: results for the latest one are starting to flow into http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/ now
<ogra_> plars, well, we are occasionally doing SRU image builds in saucy
<plars> ogra_: indeed, I don't think we ever said we would turn them off yet, but it would be just mir and not sf right?
<ogra_> whatever we tested/used last needs to be re-run, i dont care how it is named :)
<ogra_> yeah, Mir only i think
<plars> ogra_: they should behave now... well, they should run at least :)
<ogra_> its also not urgent ...
<ogra_> whenever it is convenient
<ogra_> kgunn, hmm, who told you the AM/PM stuff is a blocker ? i dont think it is
<ogra_> (its surely very important to fix but doesnt really block images)
<kgunn> rick's mail seemed to indicate so
<ogra_> hmm
<kgunn> yeah...i agree with you
 * ogra_ didnt get that mail 
<ogra_> i guess that was to ue-leads or some such then
<didrocks> kgunn: it's not for me at least
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> kgunn: it's just that we know it won't get fixed until Monday I guess
<didrocks> kgunn: (as it's already in latest promoted image)
<ogra_> it is definitely annoying but shouldnt block us
<didrocks> well, if it wasn't in the promoted image, it would be
<ogra_> the kbd not coming up on the promoted image is way worse
<ogra_> (and the fix is in the proposed image)
<didrocks> yeah, unfortunately, we have the other regressions
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> otherwise, I would have promoted it
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> well, we're getting there
 * didrocks crosses finger
<didrocks> seems like getting the unity8 release + the upstart-app-launch are the only things blocking
<kgunn> didrocks you're mixing bugs wrt time display issues....
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> ogra_: anything you can think of recently that might have made adb have even more problems?
<ogra_> plars, not really ... there are fixes in the archive that should help a little though
<ogra_> (the last mtp upload drops a lot of stuff that caused interference here )
<plars> ogra_: I don't have anything I can point to specifically yet, but last night we had lots of problems that required an adb kill/start server to get around. And just now at home I saw it get stuck where adb shell just hung there, and had to restart
<plars> ogra_: I think we are disabling mtp even
<ogra_> how
<plars> adb shell "echo manual > /etc/init/mtp-server-bootup.override"
<ogra_> uh, that might cause issues with the session job
<plars> ogra_: oh?
<ogra_> but yeah, that file shold be gone now
<plars> fginther: ^ Are you still doing that too?
<fginther> plars, will look
<ogra_> well, its gone with the next image
<ogra_> dont bother :)
<fginther> plars, nope, we're not doing that in s-jenkins
<plars> ogra_: but we should remove that on our side though right? You said it may cause issues in the future?
<ogra_> no, in the past :)
<plars> or at the very least, if it does nothing at all, then it's not worth having
<plars> dead code--
<ogra_> yeah
<thomi> plars: phablet-test-run should take care of installing the apparmor click package hook for me, right?
<plars> thomi: phablet-config autopilot will do it I think
<thomi> ahhh, that's a new one for me.
<thomi> so I should be able to do phablet-click-test-setup; phablet-config autopilot; phablet-test-run dropping_letters_app, and it should "just work"?
<thomi> looks like it's "phablet-config autopilot--dbus-probe enable"
<t1mp> what can be the cause for all ubuntuuitoolkit tests failing on jenkins like this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3967/console
<t1mp> ^belongs to this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/app-activeChanged/+merge/197790
<robru> plars, hey, can you help me set up jenkins to use a different PPA for staging updates? eg I want a certain project to build in ppa:cordova-ubuntu instead of the usual daily-build one
<plars> robru: not something I've touched before, but I can take a look
<plars> robru: which job is this on?
<robru> plars, this would be for lp:cordova-cli, in webapp stack (so stacks/head/webapp.cfg), I guess cu2d-webapp-head job?
<robru> plars, I set ppa_target here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/webapp.cfg#L98 but it didn't seem to work
<plars> looking
<robru> plars, (I am having some trouble running cu2d-update-stack, I thought I did it, but I guess not? is it possible that jenkins just isn't updated to the new config i committed?)
<plars> robru: I think it should update each time it runs, is that not true fginther?
<plars> robru: when did you update it?
<robru> plars, updated it just now. like within 30 mins i'm sure
<robru> plars, it's not been my experience that it updates itself. i've always had to run cu2d-update-stack every time i make a change
<fginther> robru, have you done an update since the 1SS move, any chance you're credentials are point to the wrong jenkins?
<robru> fginther, i had that problem yesterday, updated the credentials and it started working fine.
<fginther> robru, can you pastebin the output from the update command?
<robru> plars, fginther: actually I am having weird problems running cu2d-update-stack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526183/ but in one of those runs it shows cordova-cli being updated so I thought that was good enough even though it didnt' "finish"
<fginther> robru, that's strange that it errors out on different jobs...
<robru> fginther, yes it is! but in one of those runs it shows cordova-cli updated successfully, so i thought it would be ok
<robru> fginther, does the ppa_target setting look right to you? this means it should build in ppa:cordova-ubuntu before publishing to distro, right?
<plars> I wonder if jenkins is having issues
<robru> plars, fginther i'm running it again with debugging enabled...
<robru> plars, fginther; figures it works this time, no errors
<plars> heisenbug
<t1mp> is there a way for me to see the status of jobs related to an MR that I'm waiting for?
<t1mp> oh the job that I was looking for finished 12 seconds ago and is now on the MR page :)
<fginther> robru, looks like q-jenkins was providing a transient error. I haven't found anything in the jenkins logs yet to provide a reason, still looking
<robru> fginther, ok
<robru> fginther, oh, I might need to create a whole new stack for this, since it looks like 'stack: ppa:' is a top-level thing
<robru> fginther, is there anything i need to be aware of when creating a new stack? is it as easy as just creating a new stack.cfg file?
<fginther> robru, ah, I misread that, the "ppa_target" parameter is only used by upstream-merger
<robru> fginther, right, ok
<fginther> robru, yeah, just use an existing one as a template, remember to change the internal stack name
<robru> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/cordova-stack/+merge/197958 does this look right to you?
<fginther> robru, looking
<fginther> robru, who is going to be using the PPA?
<fginther> ppa:cordova-ubuntu/ppa
<robru> fginther, it'll be webapps team people, like alex-abreu, zaspire, vrruiz, dbarth, me...
<robru> fginther, specifically, it needs to be installable on a desktop without bringing in the whole shitstorm that is daily-build PPA
<fginther> robru, ack
<robru> fginther, so does that stack look reasonable then?
<t1mp> hello
<fginther> robru, one thing needs to be updated
<robru> fginther, ok
<t1mp> is there a deadline for package releases in order to get them in an image tomorrow morning (europe)?
<robru> t1mp, well images are not built by cron, so the deadline is 'whenever somebody is asked to create an image' i guess
<robru> t1mp, in general I would say, don't worry about deadlines. just do the work the best you can, and an image will be built for you when you're ready
<t1mp> robru: ok, cool thanks. :)
<t1mp> I guess in a few hours I will ask for a new package of UITK trunk
<robru> t1mp, ok, I should be around to help with that
<t1mp> great
<robru> fginther, ok, made you change, please approve ;-)
<fginther> robru, done
<robru> fginther, great, thanks. just creating it in jenkins now
<robru> plars, fginther: it's happening again! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526717/
<plars> robru: I don't ever run this, but I have some similar scripts that create jenkins jobs and have never seen that happen. I take it you don't normally see this either?
<robru> plars, right, it started mildly yesterday, now today I can't get a single run of this command to pass (except that one time when I was trying to get debug output earlier). in fact it has never worked for me since the 1SS move
<fginther> plars, robru, there are errors in the jenkins logs, investigating
<fginther> plars, robru, lots of "responded with status 404" messages
<plars> fginther: you beat me to it, I was just sshing to q-jenkins :)
<plars> fginther: jenkins constantly spews errors unfortunately
<robru> plars, fginther: can one of you try 'bzr branch lp:cupstream2distro-config; cd cupstream2distro-config/daily-release; ./cu2d-update-stack -dUS ../stacks/head/webapp.cfg' and see if it gives the same error?
<fginther> robru, yes, i will
<fginther> robru, I've run it 3 times in a row with no issues
<robru> fginther, buh
<robru> fginther, can you do it again with this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/cordova-stack/+merge/197958
<robru> fginther, I got cordova stack created, which is good, but i can't update webapp stack
<fginther> robru, sure
<robru> fginther, thanks
<fginther> robru, what version of python-jenkins do you have (I have 0.2.1-0ubuntu1)
<robru> python-jenkins:
<robru>   Installed: 0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<fginther> ok, that's not it
<fginther> robru, deployed
<robru> fginther, thanks a ton
<robru> fginther, do you know anything about the frequency that jenkins runs cu2d jobs at? Last I heard, it ran "every 4 hours", except that it skips a run if there are still old jobs hanging around from before, and people are running jobs manually so often that the automatic jobs basically never run. is that a fair assessment of the current sitaution? or has the 4-hourly stuff been shut off completely?
<fginther> robru, I don't know. Something appears to be triggering them every 8 hours.
<robru> fginther, oh, ok. I know we're *manually* publishing, but yeah, if jenkins can build my cordova-cli in PPA at least once a day that would be nice ;-)
<fginther> robru, right, that makes sense, the builds themselves are still time based.
<robru> fginther, ok, perfect, thanks
<fginther> np
<robru> t1mp, ETA on that uitk stuff? I am heading for lunch shortly but should be back within an hour.
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<t1mp> robru: I didn't get my changes reviewed yet. So it will be there later, perhaps even tomorrow
<t1mp> robru: ok, it just got reviewed and happroved :)
<robru> t1mp, sweet, i can start on it shortly
<t1mp> robru: should I ask you to make the UITK release?
<robru> t1mp, yes, I can do that now
<t1mp> robru: we need to wait for this to be merged https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/app-activeChanged/+merge/197790
<robru> t1mp, ok
<robru> t1mp, i'll watch it
<t1mp> robru: should I add something here? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<robru> t1mp, oh... uh... suuuuure ;-)
<robru> t1mp, does this release fix regressions?
<t1mp> robru: it fixes bugs, but no regressions
<t1mp> (where regression means for me that a bug that was fixed before came back)
<robru> t1mp, yeah, i guess add to the landing plan. that will appease didrocks. i personally just land things when i'm asked to.
<t1mp> ok, I'll add
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I don't have edit-rights
<t1mp> normally zoltan edits that for UITK stuf
<robru> t1mp, ok i'll just add it myself
<robru> t1mp, can you summarize what bug is getting fixed?
<t1mp> robru: see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1KdvrGLap-nHyjztf0njbM1zScdlQoh8vNdbnP8N-i8c/edit#heading=h.828ds6ht6w90 everything above the line
<t1mp> robru: but for the last bug to be fixed, the MR needs to land first https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/app-activeChanged/+merge/197790
<robru> t1mp, ok, no worries
<t1mp> summary for why I like a release now: UX improvements to tabbar and toolbar that will be part of the user tests Monday
<t1mp> robru: thanks
<t1mp> eod time for me. bye
<robru> t1mp, good night
<robru> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/broken_collapse/+merge/197844 any idea why this one isn't landing? i don't understand the failures there
<fginther> robru, the most recent failure is from the unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty job. From the other results, I suspect this is an intermittent failure
<robru> fginther, we sure have a lot of those
<fginther> robru, looks like the number of unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty test failures has increased in the last 30 hours
<robru> fginther, caused by that branch though? or is it orthogonal?
<fginther> robru, no, they're not traced to that specific branch. they're coming for various branches and the failing test(s) are not consistent
<fginther> robru, I know some of these tests were not reliable in the past, but the results looked good for a few days
<robru> fginther, any qualms if I just manually merge that branch then?
<fginther> robru, no, we've done that in the past for really stubborn cases. We have a passing test case just a few hours old
<robru> fginther, ok great. i was asked to land it in distro today so I'm just trying to get it moving forward ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-06
<ogra_> === Image r50 building ===
<didrocks> ogra_: but still without system-image :p
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> the tests were still running when i checked yesterday ... and robert didnt ping, else i would have run a build at night
<didrocks> ogra_: well, there is nothing too important anyway, it's not like we got the last unity8 and the archive changes are not that scary to me
<ogra_> there was a bunch of low level stuff iirc
<ogra_> and mtp
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but mtp is isolated enough to be able to backout just in case
<ogra_> which is supposed to help with some adb disconnect issues with utah
<didrocks> yeah, the:   * Enabling/disabling mtp by tracking the cable state.
 * ogra_ checks if the latest procps was in any image yet
<ogra_> ah, obviously not yet
<ogra_> and logrotate should hopefully give us syslog back
<ogra_> hmm, new telepathy too ... fixes for google notification SMS and skype and the like
<didrocks> ok, let's hope then :)
<didrocks> ogra_: "google notification SMS"?
<ogra_> didrocks, calendar notifications by SMS ... banking SMS etc ... automated SMS that have something like a company name instaed of a sender number were always just discarded
<ogra_> quietly ...
<didrocks> oh, interesting, I didn't know this was possible to filter even
<ogra_> bug 1238939
<ubot5> bug 1238939 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Incoming SMS with special sender numbers are discarded (e.g. SMS from Skype)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238939
 * didrocks isn't that phone-2.0 in the end :p
<ogra_> and bug 1246630
<ubot5> bug 1238939 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1246630 Incoming SMS with special sender numbers are discarded (e.g. SMS from Skype)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238939
<ogra_> oh
<didrocks> interesting, mup doesn't show the initial bug # anymore
<didrocks> well, ubot5!
 * ogra_ didnt know that the bot doesnt show the original description for duplicastes
<didrocks> ogra_: it's quite new I guess
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> thanks ogra_, making sense :)
<ogra_> well, when dogfooding and without calendar alarms i rely on getting the SMS from gcal as meeting notification
<ogra_> that made me miss a bunch of meetings already ... so its great to see it fixed :)
<didrocks> I'm relying on emails sent for that
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> so I guess you will be the first one to confirm the fix :)
<ogra_> i'm not always around my PC and we dont have a usable mail app either ;)
<popey> \o/ mutt
<popey> Sorry, you said "usable mail app" ☻
<didrocks> popey: I still wait for a screenshot of you using mutt on ubuntu touch :p
<popey> pffft, i did that months ago ☻
<ogra_> didrocks, he posted one on G+ a few montrhs ago IIRC
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> tssss :p
<popey> https://twitter.com/popey/status/344359747757162497/photo/1
<popey> ☻
<didrocks> hehe, nice!
<didrocks> ogra_: popey: coming?
<ogra_> yup
<t1mp> hello
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<t1mp> can we get a release for ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<t1mp> robru was working on that yesterday, but jenkins didn't co-operate and the required MR landed I guess after his EOD
<t1mp> didrocks: ^can you help with that?
<ogra_> === Image r50 DONE === (btw.)
<tedg> Getting a 404 from Jenkins
<tedg> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-armhf-ci/27/console
<tedg> Link from: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/application-starting/+merge/198027/comments/458900
<popey> build history shows only up to 26
<popey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-armhf-ci/?
<tedg> Yeah, just noticing that.
<tedg> Wonder if there's an issue in the push.
<tedg> Going VPN.
<tedg> It is 28 on s-jenkins
<didrocks> t1mp: sorry, was in a hangout
<didrocks> t1mp: so yeah, as I've written in the landing spreadsheet, no landing for the toolkit until we can promote an image
<didrocks> t1mp: we don't want to risk
<t1mp> didrocks: do you have an ETA for that?
<didrocks> t1mp: when the 2 regression bugs that I'm listing everyday on the phone ML are fixed
<t1mp> didrocks: ok, I'll work on a back-up method to get my changes on the phones for user tests
<didrocks> t1mp: hum, what do you mean by user tests?
<t1mp> didrocks: current latest promoted image is 32?
<didrocks> t1mp: right
<t1mp> okay. I'm flashing that. Let's see if it works with uitk-trunk.
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> morning
<davmor2> oh dear
<davmor2> ogra_: what happen if you open the terminal on the phone and type in sudo system-image-cli -i and hit enter or delete?
<ogra_> nothing indeed
<ogra_> since the kbd is broken with the terminal app
<davmor2> ouch
<ogra_> now if i could fine the reference to popey's bug
<ogra_> seems to be around since a while
<davmor2> ogra_: that's easy popey ^
<davmor2> ogra_: popey is awesome with popey's bugs you'd of thunk it :)
<ogra_> true !
<davmor2> s/you'd/who'd
<popey> bug 1257791
<ubot5> bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257791
<davmor2> popey: many thanks :)
<popey> np
<davmor2> popey: man no wonder I couldn't find it I was typing return and delete :D
<ogra_> didrocks, r50 looks good on the dashboard (yet) ... one gallery app failure though, that needs a re-try
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but few tests ran for now
<didrocks> ogra_: did you try the sms thingy?
<ogra_> not yet ... that takes some effort
<ogra_> (fiddling with google)
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, works fine
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent, thanks!
<ogra_> at least for the confirmation SMS
<sil2100> I'm still doing AP testing of unity8, unity8 AP tests all pass, but I'm running others as well
<sil2100> But so far so good
<didrocks> sil2100: phew!
<ogra_> where do we stand with upstart-app-launch ?
<didrocks> ogra_: so upstart-app-launch itself is in the ppa
<didrocks> ogra_: but it's an ABI and API break
<didrocks> so reverse dependencies are being merged/built
<ogra_> bah, k
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, bah :p
<didrocks> ogra_: sil2100: I've prepped the email for tonight btw
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> will send it in ~45 minutes
<didrocks> ogra_: so, no need to retell, but the idea is to kick an image as soon as those 2 fixes are in
<didrocks> and then, let's cross fingers
<didrocks> we'll get the result on Monday, so you won't see the email, but let's hope you will have some good upgrade ;)
<didrocks> during your holidays :p
<ogra_> didrocks, right, i need to coordinate a bit with stgraber ... since he needs the info about the buuld for the isotracker stuff
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, just keep me posted by email or tell him to reach me if I can do anything
<ogra_> what makes you think that i wont read email ?
<didrocks> ogra_: because I still have hope in you :)
<didrocks> that you can take holidays :p
<ogra_> not reding mail during vacation will make me end up wiht a 6000 mail backlog or so
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<ogra_> i tried it twice ... it hurted ... wont do it again :)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, I don't like being back, but I like not reading emails during holidays :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> ogra_: so, for promotion, anyone on the cdimage team knows how to do it?
<ogra_> i read mails and i will likely even be around on the public IRC channels
<didrocks> so that we are not blocked on monday :)
<ogra_> but not do work stuff
<didrocks> noooooooooooooo ;)
<cjwatson> in theory I know how to promote but I would want a reminder of the procedure for reassurance
<ogra_> cjwatson, README.mark-current in my home on nusakan
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> ogra_: what's RO_ID?
<ogra_> the system-image version
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json has the mapping ... ubuntu= is the cdimage version ... version= would be RO_ID in this case ... and device= is the android version
<cjwatson> ok
<ogra_> or if you prefer UIs http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ ...
<sil2100> Tested the new unity8 - ran all AP tests, didn't see any regressions - there was some failures like in messaging_app, but that's not a regression
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to switch locations - I'll be around before the meeting
<popey> did we remove core apps from the test runs?
<popey> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> popey, no, but the tests took ages yesterday already
<ogra_> they seem to run slower since a few days
<ogra_> plars, ^^^ any idea why that would be ?
<plars> ogra_, popey: no, they've actually all finished running a long time ago, but there's some sort of network slowness between the lab and the outside jenkins server. retoaded is looking into that now, but it's causing there to be a large delay in getting them published. Until then, best bet is to look directly on q-jenkins
<popey> ah ok
<ogra_> plars, ah .. right, i noticed that last night
<plars> in the meantime, I'm trying to spotcheck anything that could use a rerun
<plars> a bit harder to see going piece by piece
<ogra_> plars, unity8 on mako i guess
<ogra_> err, maguro, sorry
<ogra_> on mako i saw gallery app
<plars> ogra_: seems it has the same number of failures as on the previous image
<plars> ogra_: was there a fix expected?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> no, i thought i saw a regression ...
<ogra_> seems i was wrong, weird
<ogra_> i guess i compared maguro and mako or some such
<plars> ogra_: I talked to Mirv I think about it a few days back, they know about the failures and can even reproduce on mako with another change
<plars> all these m names... mako, maguro, manta - then the oddball, grouper
<plars> heh
<ogra_> right, sil2100 has a new unity8 ready
<plars> oh, does it fix this?
<ogra_> for the next buuld
<ogra_> it has a bunch of fixes, not sure this one is in ..
<ogra_> lets ask in the meeting :)
<plars> yep
<sil2100> hah! Made it!
<sil2100> ogra_, popey: I'll be joining the call in a moment
<sil2100> Need to re-auth
<sil2100> robru: ping! Hangout!
<robru> sil2100, yep, had to reinstall gtalk plugin
<davmor2> popey: did you say you could access this https://launchpad.net/mediascanner
<popey> i did
<davmor2> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/2crnCNRsV8WMM1Lfv95eHG this is what I keep getting
<popey> waiting for ubuntu one....
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Time for dinner!
<popey> wfm
<popey> davmor2: i blame virgin media
<davmor2> I'll try a different browser
<davmor2> popey: it's only that project
<popey> i tried in a porn mode window
<popey> works fine
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: slowness publishing to public jenkins
<davmor2> popey: hmm okay this is weird, fresh browser I get to the link no issues, login to lp and then it times out again
<popey> get thee to #u1-internal
<popey> or wherever lp people are these dayts
<popey> -t
<davmor2> popey: so #launchpad on freenode then :D
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cwayne> plars, so i've got an N4 lined up for you guys, just need to get it to rfowler or someone and then we should be all set :)
<plars> cwayne: cool
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> cyphermox: can you trigger a new build so we can have one with the new unity8 package?
<cyphermox> ok, in a minute
<cyphermox> build as in image, right?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah
<cyphermox> rsalveti: done.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: thanks!
<popey> yay
<popey> cyphermox: can you let us know when it's done please?
<rsalveti> popey: how do I report a bug with ubuntu-bug on the device?
<cyphermox> sure
<popey> adb shell; sudo -u phablet -i; ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<rsalveti> seems new unity8 is crashing on mako
<rsalveti> right, did that
<rsalveti> and then just got a console without any further steps
<popey> it gives you a url to click
<rsalveti> hm, not what happened here, let me try again
<popey> ubuntu-bug unity8, right?
<rsalveti> popey: tried using the crash file
<popey> i have not tried that
<rsalveti> and now when I try to send the report again it just gives up
<popey> but someone else in another channel reported that the functionality to do that is known broken
<rsalveti> oh, ok then =\
<rsalveti> let me report it manually
<popey> bug 994921
<ubot5> bug 994921 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/app.crash' (and even more so, 'apport-cli -c /var/crash/app.crash') should still allow manual bug filing in stable releases" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994921
<cwayne> anyone from online-accounts got a sec for an MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/account-plugin-click-hooks/+merge/198128
<rsalveti> cool, thanks
<rsalveti> old bug
<rsalveti> popey: bug 1258655, to be verified with image 51 (which is in progress)
<ubot5> bug 1258655 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Abort when blanking/unblanking screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258655
<popey> rsalveti: ta
<popey> cyphermox: looks like 51 has built
<popey> rsalveti: reproduced bug 1258655 on #51 on mako
<ubot5> bug 1258655 in Unity 8 "Abort when blanking/unblanking screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258655
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-07
<rsalveti> popey: thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-01
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 39 building (started: 20141201 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 39 DONE (finished: 20141201 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/39.changes ===
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> ogra_: do you still do the occasional touch seed upload? nik90/bzoltan would like to get the one-liner https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-seeds/add-qml-connectivity/+merge/237442 in although that branch happens to be against utopic.
<ogra_> Mirv, yeah, i saw the comment on the branch
<alan_g> cihelp is something broken? We've not seen a run complete since before the weekend. Here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<Mirv> ogra_: ok.
<alf__> cihelp: Hi! A lot of Mir jobs have been blocked waiting for makos since Friday. Any idea what is wrong?
<alf__> cihelp: e.g., http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-ci/
<alf__> alan_g: ^^ FYI
<ev> hi alf__ and alan_g. We're looking into it now.
<alf__> ev: great, thanks
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ please :)
<Mirv> Saviq: okie
<popey> ogra_: bug 1397918
<ubot5> bug 1397918 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "krillin #169 + cgroups fix, scopes hang / crash / unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397918
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
<psivaa> ogra_: does 'Dec  1 10:19:47 heymann kernel: [5817795.697394] usb 1-1.5.2.1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd fastboot rqt 128 rq 6 len 254 ret -108' ring any bell?
<psivaa> this is a kernel log from the adb host
<ogra_> hmm, nope
<ogra_> looks bad thouh
<ogra_> +g
<psivaa> yea, i *think the adb host in the lab is somehow messed up.. failing to see how, yet
<ogra_> hub issues ?
<michi> cihelp: cloud-worker-06 is running ridiculously slowly. It’s been like this since last Friday. I pinged about this back then, but didn’t get a response. The machine usually is still compiling by the time the arm build for the same code has compiled and finished testing.
<michi> cihelp: could someone please fix that builder or take it off-line?
<Saviq> cihelp, also, looks like makos are dead http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/
<Saviq> they all got stuck flashing
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, working on them
<Saviq> psivaa, ok
<alan_g> ev: is this hung on the same issue? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qtmir-ci/
<michi> cihelp: Our build on cloud-worker-06 has been running for nearly and hour and still hasn’t finished compiling. Can someone PLEASE look at this?
<michi> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-devel-vivid-amd64-autolanding/34/console
<psivaa> michi: just finishing up some mako device issues in the lab. will take a look after that
<michi> psivaa: Thank you, I appreciate it!
<psivaa> Saviq: alf__: alan_g: mako devices have a broken image (34) and failing to comeback to fastboot mode. we need someone onsite to take a look and flash them with a newer image. i've reported a ticket for that
<Saviq> psivaa, ktx
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks
<psivaa> michi: cloud-worker-06 has been taken offline now, the job is building now on -11, please let us know if you see that being slow too
<michi> psivaa: Awesome, thank you!
<michi> Why do these things suddenly start running slowly?
<psivaa> michi: haven't digged in to the instances yet, will do in a bit
<michi> OK, cool. I’m not trying to be a pain. Just curious.
<psivaa> np :)
<psivaa> ogra_: wifi in the lab also *appears broken, could not come to any other conclusion, a device with image 38, which was confirmed to be working also now failing to connect to the network. i've reported a ticket for that too with the IS
<Saviq> trainguards, Icanhasreconfigure of vivid silo 3, had to add settings because of a missing dependency there
<ogra_> psivaa, ouch
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Ursinha> rsalveti: you might like this: http://lizkeogh.com/2008/09/10/feature-injection-and-handling-technical-stories/
 * rsalveti checking
<jgdxx> cihelp: Hi there. Any idea what this test failure [1] really means? [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/338/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_sound/SoundTestCase/test_sound_page/
<fginther> jgdx, The test runs, but it looks like it couldn't find some widget. I don't have much more advice on this, but if you want to try to reproduce exactly as jenkins runs the job, there are some starter instructions at the bottom of this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/README-cli.rst
<jgdx> fginther, thanks
<fginther> jgdx, just one note. running those instructions as-is will flash your device (that should be included in the README)
<Mirv> ogra_: ^ I guess we're still under no-landings rtm mode until otherwise told?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<ogra_> Mirv, if QA signed off i would expect that they chacked there are only ota-1 tagged bugs fixed in the silo ... but yeah, we should wait til we had a bug meeting with mgmt
<Mirv> when the gates finally do open, the interesting thing is going through all the non "ota1" but critical rtm bugs
<Mirv> ogra_: yep, they probably check that but the official word is indeed closed still
<Mirv> like the UITK fixes some critical touch-2014-11-xx bugs but is not ota-1. lots of triaging to do.
<ogra_> i would like a separately built image with silo3 landed first ... imho then we can open the gates again
<Mirv> makes sense
<alex-abreu> Mirv, mmh could you merge L46 & 47 in silo 5 ? :) there is no clear dep between the 2
<alex-abreu> Mirv, thx :)
<Mirv> alex-abreu: yw :)
 * Mirv out
<jhodapp> Mirv, how are we handling getting a change that has already landed in vivid into rtm? We need a new rtm silo I'm sure, but then what do I need to do to get the particular revision of my branches into that silo?
<ogra_> jhodapp, you need to make sure that your landing *only* closes the rtm ota-1 tagged bug
<ogra_> i.e. no bundled fixes
<jhodapp> ogra_, right
<jhodapp> ogra_, but what needs to happen to do that? request a sync, propose a new MR, what?
<ogra_> depends on the code ... if you have an rtm MR ... just request a landing
<jhodapp> ogra_, I don't have an rtm MR
<ogra_> if a sync is possible (because your fix went in standalone and without any other fixes in vivid) you can surely ask for a sync
<jhodapp> ogra_, it did, there's a specific revision number for qtubuntu-camera that only contains my fix
<ogra_> jhodapp, right, then a sync should be possible
<jhodapp> ogra_, the trickier part is the android/hybris side, but those should have gone in cleanly too (I hope)
<ogra_> yeah, that has to go through the normal john-mcaleely approval process
<jhodapp> ogra_, right
<jhodapp> ogra_, so how would that sync work? there was one change that landed in vivid for qtubuntu-camera after my fix...so how do we sync just my fix and not the revision change after mine?
<ogra_> jhodapp, that would be a sil2100 question ... but he is sick today
<jhodapp> ogra_, ok, I bet robru could answer too, no?
<ogra_> i assume citrain allows syncing a specific version into a silo though
<brendand> ogra_, what exactly is wrong with the current vivid image?
<ogra_> brendand, nothing that i know about ... do you have an issues ?
<ogra_> *any
<brendand> ogra_, phablet-click-test-setup is getting stuck
<ogra_> ah, havent heard of that one yet
<brendand> ogra_, did the tests run in ci today?
<ogra_> brendand, nope, there was an issue with the wlan AP in the lab
<ogra_> they couldnt finish provisioning due to that
<brendand> ogra_, ok
<brendand> ogra_, so phablet-click-test-setup hasn't been tested on 39 then
<ogra_> do you know where phablet-click-test-setup hangs actually ?
<brendand> 'Checking out lp:music-app to /tmp/tmpd0Ftqv/work'
<brendand> ogra_, not sure if that's on the device or locally
<ogra_> sounds like device
<brendand> ogra_, yeah seems to be the device
<ogra_> put a "set -x" at the top of the script
<ogra_> that should make it a bit more noisy
<brendand> ogra_, ah it's python
<ogra_> ah, well ...
<brendand> ogra_, looks like there was a temporary launchpad issue
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can I have silos for lines 48 and 49, pretty please?
<ogra_> brendand, phew
<sergiusens> can people leave the sheet for a bit? "Wow, this file is really popular! It might be unavailable until the crowd clears. Try again."
<sergiusens> ah, there we go
<ogra_> it's popular :)
<sergiusens> meh, now it can't save... :/
<ogra_> robru, are u around ?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<robru> jhodapp: ogra_: wut? CI Train's sync code just grabs whatever package is in a distro and rebuilds it for the other distro. If you want to cherry pick only a certain fix you have to grab the specific diff and apply it as a new commit in an MP to thenew distro.
<ogra_> robru, oh
<ogra_> robru, i thought you could do something like copy-package of a sepcific version from the devel distro
<robru> ogra_: well you can totally do that but it has nothing to do with citrain.
<ogra_> k
<robru> ogra_: so yeah, I can do a manual source upload silo and you can copy-package some older version into it I guess.
<ogra_> right, i guess thats what jhodapp needs in his case ...
<jhodapp> robru, ogra_: yeah that's what I need
<robru> jhodapp: do you have a spreadsheet row?
<jhodapp> robru, yeah, 47
<robru> jhodapp: what source package do you want synced? camera-app?
<jhodapp> robru, it'd be qtubuntu-camera, hybris and the android package
<robru> jhodapp: and what versions?
<jhodapp> robru, for qtubuntu-camera: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-camera/trunk/revision/120
<jhodapp> robru, not sure how the android and hybris changes would work
<robru> jhodapp: well you'd have to go through the changelog and find the oldest version that has the fix you need
<jhodapp> robru, yeah, will have to talk to rsalveti about this one since he always orchestrates these packages for landing
 * rsalveti looks
<ogra_> will likely be hard to find an android package that doesnt ship any additional fixes
<jhodapp> yeah indeed
<jhodapp> they're usually paired with several other things
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> yup, but should be fine, rtm has a quite recent android version
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I can handle this landing
<ogra_> we need to find a way to separate them out for future laandings
<rsalveti> there's no easy way
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, I'll be curious to know what you do though just so I can get an idea
<rsalveti> but that's for like every project
<ogra_> well, cant we shelve them in git or some such
<rsalveti> jhodapp: in this case we just need to sync qtubuntu-camera, libhybris and android from vivid into rtm, but we need to rebuild at least libhybris and qtubuntu-camera when doing so
<rsalveti> can't necessarily rebuild android that easily
<ogra_> so that you can just pull this one commit into an rtm package
<robru> rsalveti: ok well you have silo rtm 12, feel free to push whatever packages there
<rsalveti> then we need to push the hybris patch at the krillin git repo for rtm, and sync that landing with a device tarball
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah pretty involved
<rsalveti> ogra_: we can, but in this case it's a pita to coordinate
<jhodapp> rsalveti, there's a Trello task for this, you can add yourself to it
<ogra_> well, it wont pass QA  or management if there is anything else in the package
<rsalveti> jhodapp: cool, will do
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, that's something we need to check
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> once we understand if that will indeed be the case
<ogra_> and to plan for the future
<jhodapp> ogra_, this is really about change management and is always a hard problem at every company I've worked at
<rsalveti> work to cherry-pick sometimes might be more than actually testing an additional fix
<ogra_> jhodapp, yeah
<rsalveti> there's no silver bullet
<rsalveti> only manual work
<jhodapp> rsalveti, agreed...for qtubuntu-camera there's only one other fix on top of mine
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, in case of android you only brick mako :)
<ogra_> the landing for krillin would be a cherry pick in git anyway
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, that might be easy to cherry-pick
<jhodapp> should be
<rsalveti> but then I need to manually sync that
<rsalveti> otherwise the train will bump the changelog
<ogra_> so for the android package we could perhaps go as is
<rsalveti> and confuse everyone
<rsalveti> this is going to be painful
<ogra_> but i think we need a general plan for this kind of stuff
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> (not only this landing, as I know what I'm doing, but coordinating that with everyone)
<jhodapp> ogra_, agreed
<rsalveti> can't make train to rebuild stuff, etc etc
<ogra_> rsalveti, yup ... and it wont get easier :/
<ogra_> why cant you ?
<rsalveti> and only a few people has access to dput
<rsalveti> ogra_: otherwise the version will be mixed
<rsalveti> I can have 2 bzr branches, vivid and rtm
<ogra_> the train gets an older upstream package than vivid has already ... so it shouldnt break if it attaches rtm1 or whatever it does
<rsalveti> and have mrs landing on each one, separately
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but if I rebuild that, it'll bump the changelog
<rsalveti> with today's date
<rsalveti> which will confuse everyone :-)
<ogra_> for the upstream ?
<rsalveti> then it'll make it really hard to coordinate cherry-picks
<rsalveti> ogra_: no, for the rtm branch
<rsalveti> so we can have qtubuntu-camera-(last week) on vivid and qtubuntu-camera-(today) on rtm, after a rebuild
<rsalveti> but the content will be different
<rsalveti> so the upstream will need to manually coordinate the cherry-picks
<rsalveti> or the developer will need to take care of the changelog
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ prefers the changelog approach 
<ogra_> technically we should take rtm packages and just add stuff on top of them
<rsalveti> right, but that is only clear for us
<rsalveti> it can get messy really fast
<ogra_> right, we should have some planning meetings with all parties involved
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> on how to handle your stuff in vivid bset
<ogra_> *best
<ogra_> so that you dont step on your own toes
<robru> is anybody going to land anything in vivid today? I have a from-scratch rewrite of the citrain publisher job I'd like to test out...
<robru> sergiusens: vivid 9 and 10
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> sergiusens: Saviq: rsalveti: anybody expecting to land silos today?
<Saviq> robru, no, tomorrow
<robru> Saviq: ok, no worries.
<rsalveti> robru: sergiusens might
<robru> rsalveti: cool. he can be the guinea pig for the new publish job then ;-)
<sergiusens> robru: I will, but need to settle first
<robru> sergiusens: no rush
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-02
<sergiusens> robru: can you help me out with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/146/console ?
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 40 building (started: 20141202 02:05) ===
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: dual changes are not yet in release
<rsalveti> and the other MR is probably not yet merged
<rsalveti> actually, no
<rsalveti> weird, an older version is stuck in proposed
<rsalveti> how could that happen
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I don't know...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: both seems to be the same upload
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191444158/goget-ubuntu-touch_0.5-0ubuntu1_0.4%2B15.04.20141128-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hmm, seems someone "published" line 43 in the sheet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it seems train did 2 uploads at the same time?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but it was never set to testing yes :(
<rsalveti> that is an interesting behavior
<rsalveti> infinity: around?
<rsalveti> infinity: if so, check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm, right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you remember the ppa number for that one?
<rsalveti> lp might say that
<rsalveti> one is from ppa 03
<sergiusens> 03
<robru> sergiusens: ah, you should be able to just FORCE_REBUILD that silo and it'll plow over that other wrong version
<rsalveti> and the other seems to be a dput?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you do a dput manually?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes, the train was broken on Friday
<rsalveti> oh, right, then that explains one piece
<robru> sergiusens: sorry I gotta run, but yeah after you dput'd I fixed up your silo and then did a normal publish. your dput "won" because of the higher version. should be safe to just disregard and force the build job
<rsalveti> one interesting thing though is that the other upload (one in proposed) should, in theory, be refused by lp
<sergiusens> robru: my dput won because it was 2 hours before ;-)
<rsalveti> and that's clearly not the case
<robru> sergiusens: that too ;-)
<sergiusens> robru: and I didn't set 'testing' to yes either ;-)
<robru> sergiusens: if you hadn't bumped the version though my secondary publish would have overwritten yours.
<rsalveti> guess because the upload done by the train is actually a package sync
<rsalveti> still, maybe we just found a race, not sure
<rsalveti> an archive admin should be able to give a proper answer
<robru> rsalveti: shouldn't be a race, I manually triggered a publish there.
<rsalveti> robru: right, but sergiusens did a dput before that, and with a version that's higher than the one you did
<rsalveti> which was migrated just fine for release
<rsalveti> but then the now older version is stuck in proposed
<robru> rsalveti: yeah, that's why my version got stuck in proposed, because it was too low to get through to release ;-)
<robru> rsalveti: the next silo to publish it should safely overwrite the one in proposed and then also migrate to release just fine if the new version is higher.
<rsalveti> robru: right, but I believe the right thing here is lp refusing your upload
<rsalveti> you can't upload something that is older
<robru> rsalveti: but why would it refuse an upload to proposed if the package wasn't in proposed?
<rsalveti> robru: because there was a newer one in release :-)
<rsalveti> guess a package copy directly into -proposed made that happen
<robru> rsalveti: but does it check that? wouldn't it just say 'oh this package doesn't exist in proposed, i'll accept it'
<rsalveti> robru: not with dput
<rsalveti> at least afaik
<robru> rsalveti: the train doesn't use dput, it uses copyPackage
<rsalveti> robru: that's what I'm saying :-)
<rsalveti> I think dput would cover that, but as the train is doing a package copy, that check might not necessarily happen
<robru> rsalveti: either way, proposed did it's job by holding it there! ;-)
<robru> alright I gotta run, back in a couple hours.
<rsalveti> right, still something to check
<rsalveti> the main problem though is that it got published without testing as 'done'
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so just force and let's see how it goes :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I bet the changelog would look ugly :-P
<rsalveti> right :-)
 * rsalveti another dist-upgrade & reboot
<infinity> rsalveti: Well done (re: goget-u-t going back in time)
<rsalveti> yeah, first time I saw that :-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is there something wrong with the CI setup?
<seb128> e.g on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/382/console
<seb128> fginther, ^?
<jibel> ogra_, is it the right version of cgmanager in silo 3?
<ogra_> jibel, yep, i just set it to testing done
<ogra_> ah, cool
<tsdgeos> fginther: any idea what's wrong in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/386/console ?
<tsdgeos> cihelp ↑
<Ursinha> tsdgeos: hmm, I'll have a look
<vila> tsdgeos: plars / psivaa_ may know better, there are some connectivity issues being worked on AFAIK
<psivaa_> tsdgeos: vila: Ursinha: this is an issue with the wifi network in the lab, it was *thought to be fixed yesterday but we still see the issue
<psivaa_> i've reported it back to the IS to have a look, we probably need to wait for them to fix it
<Ursinha> psivaa_: thanks for the information
<vila> psivaa_: thanks, well done
<ev> psivaa_: are you able to get into a device and confirm it cannot connect to the wifi network?
<psivaa_> ev: yes, i was able to login and connection from the device to the wifi appears working but can not go outside.
 * ev nods
<ogra_> cgmanager is in ... i'm starting an image build for rtm
<seb128> ogra_, are we resuming landings for ota? ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, yes, after this image has built we will start landing the already signed off silos that have ota-1 bugs
<seb128> ogra_, great ;-)
<ogra_> (and QA is actively testing the others)
<ogra_> i'll also resume the nightly cron jobs ...
 * seb128 is looking forward seeing fixes landing again ;-)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 170 building (started: 20141202 11:10) ===
<seb128> wooot
<Mirv> an image!
<ogra_> not yet, not yet :)
<brendand> pstolowski, marcustomlinson - either of you there?
<pstolowski> brendand, hey
<brendand> pstolowski, rtm silo 006
<brendand> pstolowski, it mentions 3 bugs in the description but only one in the changelog
<alf__> cihelp: Hi! The last few Mir CI runs are failing, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/3622/console . Any ideas?
<alf__> alan_g: ^^
<psivaa_> alf__: i think this was due to a wifi issue in the lab
<psivaa_> let me take a look anyway
<psivaa_> alf__: alan_g: yea, the wifi network in the lab is broken at the, we have a ticket open with the IS for this, will follow it up with them
<alf__> psivaa_: Thanks. Note that this is a new problem, it started this morning. The jobs were working fine yesterday (after the last lab issue was fixed).
<pstolowski> brendand, is it ok if I just update the changelog for this rtm version 0.6.8? in vivid we already have 0.6.9
<pstolowski> brendand, (in other words, the changlog in vivd would not list these bugs)
<psivaa_> alf__: ok, if that's the case the issue has reappeared again.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 6 be published, please?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: would anyone know why webbrowser-app fails to build in RTM silo 11? It seems the source package never reaches the PPA: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-011-1-build/67/console
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hmm. I don't see anything wrong in the output or a reason why the PPA would reject the upload. let's point that log https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-011-1-build/67/console to robru.
<cjwatson> 2014-12-02 09:50:17 DEBUG   PPA exceeded its size limit (2071.00 of 2048.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<cjwatson> Mirv,oSoMoN,robru: I've bumped that PPA's quota.  Please retry the job.
<ogra_> building vivid too now ...
<cjwatson> Though I'm a little confused as to why it shows as 2GiB used and 0 packages published.  Maybe needs GC ...
<Mirv> cjwatson: oh, well spotted, thanks! it didn't occur to me to look at that figure given the PPA was "empty"
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 170 DONE (finished: 20141202 12:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/170.changes ===
<ogra_> damn
<Mirv> "doesn't sound good"
<Mirv> no package changes :(
<ogra_> no no ... there were package channges
<ogra_> the script got mad because cdimage flushed all old builds (and manifests) so there is nothing to compare against
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/
<ogra_> cgmanager	0.32-4ubuntu2rtm1 is in the manifest
<cjwatson> It's not meant to do that ...
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, thanks!
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, can you advice what to do about what I asked brendand earlier? here is the backlog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9344148/
<cjwatson> The manifest's on LP, so still technically accessible, but that's annoying
<ogra_> cjwatson, the last build was over a week ago ...
<ogra_> iirc we only keep 1 week currently
<cjwatson> Ah, yeah
<Mirv> pstolowski: so you're asking if it's ok if you edit the rtm's 0.6.8 branch's changelog by hand? I guess so, although I wonder why it already isn't what it says at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/staging-rtm/+merge/242050 since it should pick the changelog entires from that commit message.
<pstolowski> Mirv, yes, i'm asking if I can edit by hand and if it's ok that the changlog for same version in vivid stays as is.
<Mirv> pstolowski: right, sure they can differentiate since the rtm branch is separate anyhow and the rtm build has the ~rtm in the version number
<cjwatson> Something is odd.  ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-011 has a bunch of packages with status Deleted, a scheduled deletion date set, but dateremoved None and they're still on disk, e.g. https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-011/+sourcepub/4381101
<cjwatson> I thought death-row ran on PPAs at some point ...
 * cjwatson attempts to educate himself further from the code
<cjwatson> 2014-12-02 07:59:04 INFO    Processing http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-011/ubuntu
<cjwatson> 2014-12-02 07:59:04 INFO    Removing 0 files marked for reaping
<cjwatson> 2014-12-02 07:59:04 INFO    Total bytes freed: 0
<ogra_> 170 changelog fixed ...
 * cjwatson pokes about on dogfood
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<ogra_> Mirv, ^^ if you like to ... land whats signed off by QA
<cjwatson> Ah!  Nothing ever runs death-row on derived distributions.
<Mirv> ogra_: \o/
 * Mirv updates the spreadsheet too
<cjwatson> I'm looking into the PPA quota issue, though it's no longer best handled on this channel.
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: thanks for alerting me to what turned out to be a broader issue
<Mirv> davmor2: is QA still happy with rtm-015? (for ota-1). just checking since it very barely missed the original topblocker deadline and has been sitting in the PPA for 3 weeks.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, glad that turned out to be helpful
<davmor2> Mirv: talk to rvr and jibel, and see if it is in the list of silos to test :)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 55, please?
<Mirv> davmor2: rvr: jibel: rtm-015 already QA signed off, it was just weeks ago. I guess I hesitate because the bug is not specifically retargeted to ota-1, and I'm unsure if it's automatically ok to land previous topblocker fixes now to ota-1.
<rvr> Mirv: I don't know yet which silos are ok to land, but if it was tested weeks ago, then it's out of date. Silo needs to be retested with latest image.
<Mirv> rvr: hmmkay. could you then maybe set up the rtm-015 for retesting if that's the way to go? not that of course much was landed during the last three weeks.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 40 DONE (finished: 20141202 13:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/40.changes ===
<davmor2> \o/
<popey> woah
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, so I've pushed updated changelog, but it refuses to rebuild it? ^
<Mirv> pstolowski: try the force option
<pstolowski> Mirv, that didn't help
<Mirv> pstolowski: oh right, it's unintuitive. I kicked it too, now it seems do be continuing.
<Mirv> pstolowski: you generally need to specify the package name in there. if the MP is updated, there is not even need for the force option.
<rsalveti> wow, many updates
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah, ok, thanks!
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the current vivid top most blocker?
<rsalveti> sence the seeds got reverted
<rsalveti> hm, no sound indicator with 39
<rsalveti> let me update to 40
<rsalveti> might be that other bug that happens after wizard
<ogra_> rsalveti, there is no top blocker in vivid ... its vivid :P
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<ogra_> i dont think anyone even tracks "blockers" there
<alexabreu> trainguards could you republish silo 005?
<pstolowski> brendand, hey, silo rtm 6 has been rebuilt with updated changelog
<brendand> pstolowski, ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: thought sil was tracking that :-)
<ogra_> not anymore i think ... all focus was shifted to rtm ... but i might be wrong ... ask him once he is not sick anymore :)
<mterry> robru, hey man, if I have a silo
<mterry> whoops
<mterry> robru, if I have a silo and it wants an associated seed change, do we still just manually upload the seed change and hope everything lands around the same time?
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ please
<ogra_> mterry, yes
<ogra_> (and no, we dont operate based on "hope" :) ... we can disable image builds til both is in the archive if needed)
<seb128> bah
<ogra_> woudl you prefer hope ?
<seb128> rtm 169, my phone is ringing an alarm reminder but unity8 is not responding
<seb128> can't stop the ringing
<ogra_> use a hammer
<ogra_> should not take more than five hits to quieten it ... else it's a bug
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> oh, ubuntu logo
<seb128> sound stopped
<seb128> but phone keeps vibrating
<seb128> interesting :p
<seb128> unity8 segfault I guess
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> you should have some nice .crash files
<seb128> bah, back to a working phone
<seb128> with vibrating in endless loop mode
<ogra_> we had good bunch of scoperunner crashes recently ... that can tear down unity8 along it seems
<ogra_> *a good bunch
 * seb128 reboots
<seb128> does anyone if the CI infra is known to have issues?
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/393/console
<seb128> seems the settings tests don't even run
<seb128> the phablet-network setup fails
<seb128> who should be pinged about that?
<seb128> ogra_, Mirv, fginther, ^ somebody knows?
<ogra_> seb128, IS
<seb128> it's not the qa or ci teams?
<ogra_> Ap issues ... started on the weekend
<seb128> k, so it's not only settings?
<ogra_> we have them in smoketesting too
<seb128> is there a ticket/bug about it?
<ogra_> seems to be the whole lab
<ogra_> i think psivaa_ opened an RT
<fginther> seb128, the problem is back again. Let me send out an email notice
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<seb128> is anyone working on resolving it?
<fginther> seb128, yes, IS support has acknowledged the problem
<psivaa_> seb128: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=77057 is the ticket,
<seb128> psivaa_, thanks
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Nseeed a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<psivaa_> fginther: thanks for sending out the email
<seb128> ogra_, bah, unity8 apport file doesn't have a dump, no useful info of what happened then
<ogra_> to bad
<seb128> the media-hub-server crashed as well
<ogra_> any scoperunner file ?
<seb128> that as well
<ogra_> yeah, i think i had the same issue here too then
<ogra_> scoperunner, media-hub and unity8 crashing together
<seb128> did you open a bug about it?
<ogra_> nope, no data and i was on the road when it happened
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 6 be published, please?
<seb128> ogra_, the media-hub-server bt seems to be code from /android/system/lib/libmedia_compat_layer.so
<seb128> so no symbols
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but you can at least add an oops pointer (grep it from whoopsie.log) to the bug
<mterry> trainguards, may I please have a silo for spreadsheet line #57?
<brendand> ogra_, i need to raise the topic of possibly being able to update apps in the store only for vivid
<ogra_> raise it then :)
<brendand> ogra_, consider it raised!
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> ogra_, so right now if i order an app to be updated to fix a test in vivid, then it will also update in RTM
<brendand> ogra_, not such a big deal if it's test code only changed
<brendand> ogra_, but if there are app changes since before the test code was updated, that also gets pulled in
<brendand> ogra_, even worse if those are quite big changes
<balloons> brendand, apart from getting support on the store side (which needs to happen), I suspect the simpliest way around this is to not pull from the store to build the image
<brendand> balloons, yeah - that decision seems to be chewing on our posteriors at the moment
<balloons> we have other reason we'd like to be able to push things to the store, but for now the differentiation seems to be based on the framework required
<balloons> which may indeed make enough sense that more support on the store side for filtering uploads never materializes
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, do you know who's waiting for the rtm device tarball?
<john-mcaleely> (it's ready with test results, etc)
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: mostly me atm :-)
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: still stuck in the bq's screen though
<rsalveti> wonder wtf is happening here
<rsalveti> oh, there you go
<rsalveti> ubuntu logo
<john-mcaleely> it looks good for me on #170
<ogra_> balloons, brendand, the proper solution is to simply judge all core apps as rtm
<brendand> ogra_, anything that stops us from freely developing apps on a *development* release is not a proper solution
<brendand> ogra_, there's absolutely no reason to treat core apps differently from any other part of the system
<ogra_> brendand, well, then we need a devel-store
<ogra_> official store should be for rtm
<ogra_> we have the ability to sideload clicks for developers ... i dont see why in-development core-apps need to go to the store
<brendand> ogra_, well what about the image?
<brendand> ogra_, that's really the issue
<ogra_> (especially since they are most likely developed against a framework we do not even ship yet)
<ogra_> brendand, rtm is the measure ...
<ogra_> sil2100, !
<ogra_> alive !!!
<brendand> ogra_, let's think about the end goal here - i want to be able to update e.g. reminders or weather app in order to fix test failures in vivid, without impacting on RTM
<ogra_> brendand, well, you cant ... the official store should be tied to the official release which is rtm
<ogra_> if there is a way to have a devel store where the devel release can build from we should use that ...
<brendand> ogra_, i can't isn't really good enough. there has to be a way
<brendand> ogra_, or don't have the devel release pull from the store at all
<ogra_> then there needs to be made a way ... there isnt one today
<sil2100> ugh!
<ogra_> and i dont think we can decouple the official store from rtm
<brendand> ogra_, okay that's two different things - 'can't' and 'can't right now'
<ogra_> well, i doubt we can do it in the vivid release timeframe
<ogra_> (setting up a second store that is)
<sil2100> New core app version needed for vivid?
<brendand> ogra_, well no, but that's not the only way right?
<ogra_> the only fasable one i see
<ogra_> *feasable
<brendand> ogra_, so the core-apps developers are doomed to not land anything for the next 6 months that is not eligible for RTM?
<ogra_> brendand, well, why would they push anything to the store that you cant install (due to unsupported frameworks)
<brendand> ogra_, i didn't suggest they should
<ogra_> they should be able to provide clicks for testing etc ... and we should consider having a test-store but as i said, the official store needs to be tied to rtm
<ogra_> and setting up a devel store wont be a small task i guess
<ogra_> which is why i said above that i dont belive it is doable in vivid timeframe
<sil2100> ogra_: if you could lead the meeting today one last time I would be grateful ;) I'll take care of the e-mail once I get all the updates I need
<ogra_> sil2100, no prob, nothing to discuss anyway
<ogra_> we re-started cron builds and had an image with cgmanager today ...
<ogra_> the lab has still wifi issues so we dont get proper results yet
<ogra_> plars, meeting ?
<plars> ogra_: on the way
<ahayzen> brendand, we with the music-app are bracing ourselves for this exact issue when vivid has an updated media-hub/mediascanner that we cannot then support in rtm :/
<brendand> pete-woods, thostr_ - silo 007 is *7000* lines of diff....
<brendand> woah
<ogra_> tiny
<sil2100> brendand: only 7k? Come on
<brendand> pete-woods, thostr_ - okay 6200 actually - slight exaggeration for effect :P
<sil2100> Isolated bugfix, land it!
<brendand> seems to remove some tests too
<brendand> this is using citrain-diff too so i'm sure it's not launchpad mischief
<brendand> well i'll test it a bit anyway, but i'm somewhat uncomfortable with how big that diff is. and supposedly it's only fixing one bug
<brendand> which by the looks of it is 'unity-scope-mediascanner needz moar codez!!!!'
<thostr_> brendand: that's interesting
<thostr_> brendand: as the single MPs alltogether are just 1500 loc
<brendand> thostr_, unity-scope-mediascanner_0.2%2B15.04.20141110%7Ertm-0ubuntu1.dsc vs unity-scope-mediascanner_0.2%2B15.04.20141117.1%7Ertm-0ubuntu1.dsc
<brendand> thostr_, doesn't show grooveshark results
<brendand> thostr_, was that intended
<thostr_> it should only add stuff
<brendand> thostr_, it shows vimeo in settings but no results for it
<brendand> thostr_, i just see youtube features
<brendand> thostr_, think of something fast or i'll have to fail this silo :P
<thostr_> what do you mean by vimeo in settings?
<thostr_> do you have vimeo scope installed?
<thostr_> brendand: but if you have grooveshark and vimeo scope installed it'll just show those
<brendand> thostr_, no i don't have vimeo installed
<brendand> thostr_, i do have grooveshark though
<brendand> thostr_, and it doesn't show in Music scope anymore
<thostr_> brendand: is it checked in the settings?
<brendand> thostr_, i have 7digital, Songkick and Youtube
<brendand> thostr_, yes also SoundCloud - which again isn't in the scope
<brendand> thostr_, although like vimeo i don't have that scope
<thostr_> brendand:  so which ones have you installed and which ones are checked in settings?
<brendand> thostr_, everything is still checked in settings
<brendand> thostr_, i haven't unchecked anything
<thostr_> brendand: there is still an issue around settings showing scopes that are not installed, but htat is something we'll fix very shortly
<thostr_> brendand: and grooveshark scope is still working on it's own?
<brendand> thostr_, yes
<brendand> thostr_, ftr once i install vimeo and soundcloud they are fine
<brendand> thostr_, grooveshark still doesn't show up
<thostr_> brendand: is grooveshark the newest version?
<brendand> thostr_, it should be this is the latest rtm-proposed image
<thostr_> brendand: that is strange, especially since no code around grooveshark aggregation was changed
<thostr_> brendand: we'll investigate... can you put this on ice for time being
<brendand> thostr_, well given the 6200 line diff maybe some code has been changed that you didn't think would be
<thostr_> brendand: that might be... investigation is first where this big diff comes from
<thostr_> brendand: it should really be only a fraction of this
<brendand> thostr_, ok i need to have dinner anyway
<brendand> thostr_, thanks
<thostr_> brendand: how can I see the diff you're seeing?
<brendand> thostr_, i put it here - http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/landing-007.diff
<thostr_> brendand: thanks
<mterry> Mirv, for spreadsheet line 57, is your comment why it hasn't gotten a silo yet?  I still wouldn't mind a silo to prep for landing in the meantime...  Unless we're short
<robru> mterry: yeah unity8 is migrating, best to wait for that to finish before assiging a silo, otherwise you just have to rebuild right away anyway.
<davmor2> ogra_, awe_: so image 39 mako vivid mms is working with my contract sim in both directions,  I think it might be the new udev at fault maybe?
<davmor2> now I need food
<ogra_> davmor2, or apparmor, did you check for denials ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no damn it I'll have a look again tomorrow I just want to get 39 passed on 5 devices at 1 hour per device :P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> take your time
<robru> mterry: lol, tried to assign your silo. need the MP though, not the branch.
<mterry> robru, kenvandine just told me that he's waiting on a ubuntu-system-settings rtm-backport branch to land, before he wants to land my silo so maybe hold off after all
<mterry> robru, but I will fix that MP
<robru> mterry: ok no worries
<mterry> robru, also this silo would need an associated seed change -- do we still just make those in parallel or do we have a way of tying them together with the silo?
<kenvandine> mterry, well i have a pile of backport branches, at least one of them touches the wizard
<kenvandine> i'm going through the bugs now trying to prioritize them for ota-1 landing
<robru> mterry: I'm not very familiar with seed changes, talk to ogra_ for that
<robru> kenvandine: oh if you land anything today please let me hit publish on it, I need to test something ;-)
<mterry> kenvandine, wait, how would that affect me landing drop-wizard in vivid?
<kenvandine> robru, it won't be today :)
<robru> darn! ;-)
<kenvandine> mterry, because i want to make sure we have cherry-picked everything
<kenvandine> just to be safe
<kenvandine> mterry, i know something later than what i cherry-pick should be fine
<kenvandine> mterry, well, i guess dropping the wizard will ensure we don't have any more wizard fixes :)
<mterry> heh
<kenvandine> and if there are issues, we can just fix them in the rtm branch
<mterry> ogra_, do you know how we handle seed changes that are associated with a silo?  Just make them in parallel around the same time?
<kenvandine> mterry, ok... i've convinced me... do you have a silo request already?
<kenvandine> you could just add your uss branch to it
<kenvandine> s/i've/you've/
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah I have, line 57 of the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> ok, add your uss branch there
<kenvandine> it'll be easier to test in the silo anyway
<mterry> robru, OK if you want to make a silo for line 57 now, I'd be obliged
<mterry> robru, sorry for turnaround  :)
<robru> mterry: no worries. do you think you'll publish it today?
<robru> mterry: vivid 3
<mterry> robru, um...  depends on if Cimi presses the approve button on my tests branch in short order.  So probably no
<robru> mterry: darn it! I went my entire shift yesterday without a single publication. I have experimental train changes I need to make, but the last thing I want to do is land them and then go to sleep and let the europeans discover all the fun regressions. I need a real live publish I can test it on myself while I'm awake.
<mterry> robru, :)
<robru> mterry: I think it's a conspiracy... nobody wants to be my guinea pig ;-)
<mterry> robru, didn't we just publish a unity8 silo?
<robru> mterry: that was before I woke up
<dobey> cihelp: ping. who best to set up jenkins ci job for monitoring MPs and running the tests on them, for a new branch?
<fginther> dobey, we can do that, what's the branch?
<dobey> fginther: lp:unity-scope-click/rtm-14.09
<fginther> dobey, ack
<dobey> fginther: thanks
<kenvandine> fginther, oh... i have some rtm branches i'd like to see CI run for :)
<kenvandine> fginther, lp:content-hub/rtm-14.09  and lp:ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-14.09
<fginther> kenvandine, got it
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<fginther> dobey, kenvandine, I just realized that this request is a lot more involved then adding a few configuration entries. I'll have to get back to you on this after investigating a little
<kenvandine> fginther, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> not urgent, but it would be nice to have CI run on the backport MPs for rtm
<dobey> fginther: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> Chipaca, you have settings in rtm 14 silo for testing, are you done with that?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, if so, mind freeing it?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i can think about it :-p
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i am done with that, in fact the tests went so well we decided to land it and have landed it. weeks ago :( sorry i forgot about the silo
<robru> bfiller: oooooh you wanna publish that today? publish publish publish
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: image 39 is as wonderful as it was yesterday, my issue now is I am out of day, so I'll finish the others tomorrow but none of the issues plaguing 40 are present in 39
<kenvandine> Chipaca, cool, thanks
<bfiller> robru: testing now then will publish :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, robru really wants to push a button for you :)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> davmor2: I need to fix the commitlog-generating machines to see what landings got into #40
<sil2100> davmor2: right now the openstack machine seems to be 'out of free space', but it seems I can't free any space myself
<sil2100> So I'll take care of it tomorrow
<robru> hm
<robru> *phew*
<robru> brb, lunch. nothing is allowed to explode until I get back.
<kenvandine> robru, i'll find something to go boom
<robru> kenvandine: nuh uh! I only deleted problems this time, I swear!
<kenvandine> :)
<robru> whooooooooooo
<robru> mterry: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20141202-0ubuntu1.diff any love for a packaging ack? looks like a nice python2->3 port.
 * mterry looks
<mterry> robru, what's the story with python:any in build-deps?  I know it's a multiarch thing, I'm just not sure why it's used for build-deps?   In the switch to python3, the :any is dropped
<robru> mterry: not sure. barry? ^
<barry> robru, mterry sorry, please ping doko in #ubuntu-devel (though he's probably eod)
<robru> mterry: hm, no doko I guess. is there no documentation for this?
<mterry> robru, oh right I forgot
<mterry> robru, let me look real quick -- diff looks fine, I just thought it was a weird drop
<robru> mterry: yeah I have no idea but presumably bfiller tested it in his silo and it was working.
<bfiller> robru: silo 7? yes it's tested
<robru> bfiller: any thoughts on the switch from 'python:any' to 'python3' (without the :any?)
<mterry> robru, ok, it's because python is just an interpreter, and it doesn't matter which arch version you have installed
<mterry> robru, so I think it's to enable crossbuilding
<bfiller> robru: not sure, Elleo made that change to support python3 autopilot tests
<robru> mterry: should that not get kept then?
<mterry> robru, so looks like this diff will make crossbuilding harder.  Which isn't good, but I don't *think* it's a blocker, just an annoyance
<robru> mterry: fair. so you approve?
<mterry> robru, sure...  but Elleo ^
<robru> alright, moment of truth... will the package make it to proposed ;-)
<Elleo> mterry: would it be better to set that as python3:any?
<Elleo> debian packaging isn't my strong suit, so am more than happy to be corrected :)
<mterry> Elleo, I think so.  I don't quite understand all the requirements of cross-building, but I believe that helps with doing that.  It was python:any before you changed it to python3, so I suspect it should be python3:any.  But no big deal
<mterry> Elleo, i.e. not urgent.  Just next time you touch the packaging, maybe make that edit
<Elleo> mterry: I could add it to the MR now if it's not going to cause issues with the building, landing, etc.?
<robru> sweeeet
<Elleo> maybe simplest to just make a new MR for that change
 * mterry shrugs
<robru> Elleo: oh yeah no, way too late to make that change. you'd have to rebuild and retest and it would be a waste of bfiller's whole afternoon.
<Elleo> robru: okay
<robru> Elleo: next time you have a branch for ubuntu-keyboard just sneak that in with it ;-)
<Elleo> heh
<bfiller> Elleo, robru : it's fine with me if you want to update the MR. I don't mind retesting it
<robru> bfiller: no it's published already ;-)
<bfiller> oh, in that case, rock on :)
<Elleo> bfiller: I'll be making a new branch for some extra autopilot tests soon, so I'll just fix it in that one
<bfiller> Elleo: ack
<sergiusens> mterry: Elleo it's sort of explained here: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<Elleo> sergiusens: thanks
 * mterry never deals with crossbuilding
<robru> mterry: yeah I prefer happybuilding.
<mterry> :p
<mterry> charles, testing fix now
<charles> mterry, the brightness slider and settings menuitems seem to do the Right Thing in the greeter, which is nice
<mterry> charles, huh, I get nothing...
<mterry> maybe I typo'd
<mterry> charles, I flashed latest vivid, installed my branch, then made your change
<mterry> charles, anything else I need?
<charles> mterry, make sure you have r274 instead of r273, I had a typo a couple of minutes ago
<charles> I'm buildding a test deb with r274 now
<mterry> charles, ah!
<mterry> charles, I wondered why there would be a phone_greeter profile just sitting there unused  :)
<charles> ya... :)
<charles> I thought about adding one, but there's nothing in the phone menu that makes sense to remove in the greeter
<charles> so it's perfect as-is
<charles> (mterry, ordinarilly I would test from a builddeb before pinging, but I wanted to catch you before you EODed :)
<mterry> charles, yeah thanks  :)
<mterry> charles, works for me
<charles> mterry, same here
<mterry> charles, do we still do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/indicator-power ?
<mterry> because I notice you haven't....  ;)
<charles> well, let's do this properly
<mterry> charles, I mean I don't care
<mterry> charles, just didn't know if I should fill it out when I add my approve comment
<charles> mterry, IMO it's not a big deal for this one
<mterry> sure
<mterry> charles, approved
<charles> mterry, thanks
<charles> mterry, do you want to handle siloing in with your unity8 greeter changes?
<charles> mterry, since your changes are blocked on this
<mterry> charles, don't block on me yet, I'm going to have design look at everything together and OK landing the unity8 side that enables all this
<mterry> charles, but yeah i won't land mine without including yours, if yours doesn't land first
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-03
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 41 building (started: 20141203 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 171 building (started: 20141203 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 41 DONE (finished: 20141203 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/41.changes ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Nseeed a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 171 DONE (finished: 20141203 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/171.changes ===
<robru> Mirv: up yet?
<Mirv> robru: sure
<Mirv> already 2nd cup of coffee
<Mirv> robru: how's the train?
<Mirv> new publisher \o/
<Mirv> I actually woke up 5.30am to get my car serviced
<robru> Mirv: yeah! so during my whole shift there was only one publish run, and it worked, so that's good but obviously there's a huge potential for regression there.
<robru> Mirv: but the new publisher has 100% test coverage and had a lot of success in the staging instance, so I'm pretty confident in it
<robru> Mirv: reverting it will be tricky as it makes some changes to the format of the .project files that the train uses to track publishings, so eg if you revert the old code won't be able to read the new format and there might be some data loss / silos in inconsistent state there.
<robru> Mirv: so I'm gonna stay up a bit late to make sure your first few publishings are ok
<robru> Mirv: but really it should be fine.
<Mirv> robru: ok, good to know. I don't think there necessarily are anything to publish for many hours since most of the EU people start working only in a couple of hours
<Mirv> robru: but I fortunately also have sil2100 around today so I'm not alone if there are problems. but I'd guess if one publishing went well (and the code has good test coverage), it's likely it'll work just fine
<robru> Mirv: most of the "regressions" will be in the form of safety checks removed, so if anything it'll err on the side of publishing things when it shouldn't (don't hit publish if you don't mean to publish ;-). I'm not aware of any regressions where it'll fail to publish something it should.
<Mirv> ok :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I am checking out  the clich chroot stuff for vivid. mvo has changed the chroot to pull the ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf and ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:armhf  packages
<Saviq> trainguards, lin 45 has some weird state in the spreadsheet, it landed, but spreadsheet says "Merging" still
<Saviq> +e
<bzoltan> ogra_: well that later is not really good http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs-dev
<bzoltan> ogra_:  i would separate this package to the real -dev packages and sdk-build-tools
<Mirv> Saviq: hm
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<bzoltan> ogra_: because  nobody will need the -dev:armhf and the pythot:armhf :D in a chroot ...
<robru> Saviq: Mirv let me take care of that, some race condition with the slasher while merging now
<Mirv> Saviq: I marked it as Landed manually
<Mirv> Saviq: ok undo
<Mirv> I'll let robru handle it correctly :)
<robru> Thanks
<mvo> bzoltan: see #ubuntu-touch, this is making good progress
<Mirv> Saviq: and thanks, unity8 is now no-change rebuild against Qt 5.4 (now Release Candidate)
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, we still need to understand the missing symbol though?
<ogra_> bzoltan, the point of that package is to provide everything the framework supports so my hand written Qt/C++ app can depend on that package to fully match everything the framework supports ... if you can make sure that still works, sure, go ahead and split it
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Yes, we have to split it
<ogra_> that wasnt my question :)
<ogra_> can you split it in a way that the package can still fulfil its purpose ?
<robru> Mirv: Saviq: should be good and shouldn't happen again ;-)
<Saviq> robru, tx
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome!
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am sure, but note that this package is broken right now .. it supports only x86 target development on x86 host
<Mirv> Saviq: yes probably, I haven't been able to test yet and some packages will be missing in action because of new problems with the RC.
<Saviq> ok
<bzoltan> ogra_:  so the sdk-lib-dev is no good for crossbuild
<Mirv> no oxide is the biggest new problem, but maybe after that unity8 now finishes building one can at least try something
<ogra_> bzoltan, hmm, how would a split help with th arch issue ?
<ogra_> also, did you explain that issue to mvo ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  in click chroot I would pull the libs-dev:armhf nd the sdk-build-tools:x86
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes, mvo is on the same page
<ogra_> i dont really get that ... so you have a chroot ... enter that chroot and "apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev" installs sdk-build-tools:x86 in the chroot ?
<ogra_> oh, you could just have pointed to the other channel :P
<bzoltan> ogra_: no, in my vew the -dev will not and should not pull the build tools.
 * sil2100 wonders what nseeed means
<ogra_> it's a boygroup
<brendand> Mirv, silo 22 is a lot of code :)
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please reconfigure vivid silo 1 for me, added some cmake goodness there
<sil2100> Saviq: sure!
<Mirv> brendand: yes it is, it's basically largely a rewrite of the backend that wasn't touched by upstream for 3 years since no-one used it.
<davmor2> ogra_: Dec  2 15:45:06 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   18.351167] type=1400 audit(1417535106.615:64): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" name="/dev/video0" pid=1902 comm="gst-plugin-scan" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=32011 ouid=1000  gets repeated 6 times and counts for 12 of the 13 DENIED in the syslog
<sil2100> ogra_: hey hoo, you busy?
<brendand> Mirv, SHIP IT!
<Mirv> brendand: on the plus side Lorn is the original author of that code too
<brendand> Mirv, well if testing checks out it can land
<pstolowski> brendand, ping
<jdstrand> why is mediascanner2 (via gst-plugin-scanner all of a sudden writing to /dev/video*?
<jdstrand> was there a gstreamer update?
<rsalveti> sil2100: it seems the spreadsheet is not getting updates from proposed migration
<rsalveti> line 59 for example
<rsalveti> it migrated 9h ago
 * sil2100 checks
<rsalveti> same for goget-ubuntu-touch
<rsalveti> but that migrated just a few minutes ago
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, it seems that after robru's modifications, it seems there's still a race that CI Train 'removes' the landing by auto-merge-and-cleaning before the spreadsheet can notice
<sil2100> So the spreadsheet doesn't notice that it landed
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti: btw, the other bug from that crazy proposed issue for goget-ubuntu-touch is that the spreadsheet marked the silo as landed even if it was stuck on proposed (aside from publishing something not marked as tested yes and the fact that the sync took place for a version number lower than the one in the release pocket)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> can't trust spreadsheet no more
<sil2100> Sadly...
<Ursinha> sil2100: so, the silo files are gone from jenkins before the spreadsheet scripts can find it?
<sil2100> Ursinha: yes, as the spreadsheet updates every 5 minutes
<sil2100> Which is enough time for most silos to merge&clean
<sil2100> I thought robru fixed that somehow
<Ursinha> sil2100: is that information displayed on the dashboard somehow?
<sil2100> Ursinha: it's only showing the status when it's merge and cleaning, then it disappears
<bzoltan> sil2100: would you please educate me on a landing process related issue? I have two MRs for the UITK, both are 10-20 lines changes, so bitesize. Do I really have to ask for two silos and run the tests twice? Or is there a possibility to land them together?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I understand that RTM silos should deliver fixes for single issues.. but in my case the process does not sound logical
<Ursinha> sil2100: okay, because it doesn't store information... so, as we move away from that we can change citrain scripts to update the ticket system when they are done, that can be easily done and the information will be displayed there
<om26er> pstolowski, Hi!
<om26er> pstolowski, regarding silo 6, I am not able to reproduce the bug.
<sil2100> bzoltan: you mean related to the new 'silo bugfixes count' concept?
<bzoltan> sil2100: yes
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what is the drill?
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, jibel should be able to tell you more as he's the person that's negotiating it with others - from what I remember, everyone starts off in the second group, so you can have approx ~3 fixes in a silo
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ?
<om26er> marcustomlinson, ^
<pstolowski> om26er, hi! if it's about OA then yeah, best person to ask is marcustomlinson
<om26er> pstolowski, its bug 1361221 so not OnlineAccounts
<ubot5> bug 1361221 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu RTM) "Manage Dash does not notice when the phone comes online" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361221
<marcustomlinson> om26er: so you enable flight mode, then reboot the phone. Go to manage dash and you won't see Amazon for example. Then disable flight mode again. after about 10-20s the remote scopes (e.g. Amazon should pop up)
<marcustomlinson> om26er: see the "Test remote scopes:" section of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/scopes
<jibel> bzoltan, sil2100 that's the idea, start with 3 fixes. and if you can do several landings in a row without regression then you can land more stuff. It doesn't change that the fixes must have been accepted by the project team and targeted to a milestone.
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Nseeed a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<bzoltan> jibel: For RTM I have 4 fixes unscheduled all together ... to Vivid I am landing dozens of fixes in bundle withour regression on weekly base.
<bzoltan> jibel: In the vivid branch of the UITK we have fixed 50+ bugs since the last RTM release. It would be actually super cool to create and RTM silo for the trunk of the UITK and make a massive QA workshop on it. I did run 10+ full set AP tests on that and I am using the vivid release of the UITK for weeks. It brings values.
<om26er> marcustomlinson, no, still can't reproduce :/
<marcustomlinson> om26er: well you won't reproduce it on vivid nor with the silo applied on rtm. Just checking you're not using either of those?
<om26er> marcustomlinson, no, I have rtm with no silo
<marcustomlinson> om26er: you're saying the Manage Dash refreshes and Amazon appears when you disable flight mode?
<om26er> marcustomlinson, finally, reproduced it :)
<marcustomlinson> om26er: k good :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: are all of those fixes approved by the product team?
<bzoltan> sil2100: only one .. and that i just put in the rtm silo15
<bzoltan> sil2100:  so it is a theoretical question as it came out :D
<sil2100> bzoltan: we would love to get all fixes into RTM sooner or later, but every big batch of fixes carries risk - especially when the delta between vivid and ubuntu-rtm is huge, which is the case here
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the only way to reduce the risk is to reduce the gap... and that can only be done by starting migration from vivid to RTM, at least the core components like UITK
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yet again :) my old ranting .. we would need an RTM/staging ... like Debian has stable/testing/unstable ubuntu has lts/stable/dev
<bzoltan> sil2100: but silos are kind of staging areas ...
<om26er> marcustomlinson, Hi! I am looking at the code changes. Why is the silo fixing multiple bugs ?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/staging-rtm/+merge/242050
<marcustomlinson> om26er: why? because it is
<marcustomlinson> om26er: not sure why thats a bad thing
<marcustomlinson> pstolowski: ^
<om26er> marcustomlinson, I thought for the rtm branch only approved bugs should go in ?
<marcustomlinson> om26er: I'm pretty sure all of those are approved bugs
<om26er> marcustomlinson, I talked to jibel and he thinks its fine to land it. Previously we had a strict rule of landing very limited changes.
<marcustomlinson> om26er: cool thanks, that one's been sitting around for a while :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: do you know what the status of the new ubuntu-seeds to vivid? mvo said that he push one and it will need an archive admin's ack.
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, didn't hear anything regarding this
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what is the place where the queue can be followed?
<sil2100> bzoltan: when was this discussion?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: archive admin ack already happened
<sil2100> bzoltan: normally all can be followed here:
<cjwatson> 13:02 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-touch-meta [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [1.202]
<cjwatson> 13:02 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-touch-meta [i386] (vivid-proposed) [1.202]
<cjwatson> 13:02 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-touch-meta [armhf] (vivid-proposed) [1.202]
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thank you
<sil2100> Ok, excellent
<cjwatson> It migrated in the last proposed-migration run, so will be publishing at the moment
<cjwatson>  ubuntu-sdk-libs-tools | 1.202 | vivid-proposed/universe | amd64, armhf, i386
<bzoltan> cjwatson: super ...one step closer to enable vivid development :)
<bzoltan> rsalveti: do you know if there is a plan to promote a vivid emulator to the devel channel ?
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, all sorted out?
<marcustomlinson> pstolowski: yes
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's the plan as well
<sil2100> bzoltan: we're trying to prepare for vivid promotion, and ten we'll promote for all our supported platforms
<sil2100> bzoltan: so mako, krillin, manta, flo and emulator
<bzoltan> sil2100:  do you know when we can expect it?
<sil2100> bzoltan: we hope this week still
<sil2100> davmor2: how's sanity testing going?
<davmor2> sil2100: slowly
<bzoltan> sil2100:  sounds good. I tell why it is important. There will be a  major training event in China and it would be important  to use the latest and the greatest of the images/tools. The organizers want to freeze the sdk (emulator and click chroots) included this week for that training.
<sil2100> bzoltan: oh, so they want to use the devel images and tools for this? Not ubuntu-rtm based?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  well.. let's not freak out anybody.. but our app dev story has a single weak point. The device image is Ubuntu RTM, the emulator is Ubuntu RTM, but the click chroot and the framework in it is Utopic :) more the previously discussed gap grows between Utopic and Ubuntu RTM bigger the  risk grows that an app compiled in the utopic chroot will noy work on an RTM emulator. That is what behind my talk.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  So i would flag out this ... I hope nobody plans to run the Ubuntu RTM for long
<bzoltan> sil2100:  so the Chinese trainging I would suggest to use 15.04 emulator with 15.04 images and 15.05 click chroots. If that is possible ...
<sil2100> bzoltan: there are a few different problems everywhere indeed, but I'm still not sure what are the plans for an eventual rebase to devel for RTM
<sil2100> While we're almost sure that RTM will stay around in one way or another
<bzoltan> sil2100:  i do not want to freak out anybody :) I just hope that RTM will either be upgraded or dropped sooner than later
<sil2100> It will be upgraded for sure ;) But the timeline for that might be a bit tricky
<mterry> sil2100, hello!  I'm looking at the silo state for vivid/3 (line 57) and it says some packages failed to build.  But that's just unity8 on some arches, which I thought was expected behavior
<mterry> (missing libpay2-dev or libhardware-dev depending on arch)
<sil2100> mterry: oh, wait, let me take a look
<sil2100> mterry: there's possibility that the new watch-ppa from robru is still causing trouble...
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, want a vivid device tarball?
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141202-201baf8.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141202-201baf8.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20141202-201baf8.ods
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: oh oh!
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ha
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I got enough to do thanks :)
<sil2100> davmor2, brendand, jibel: I suppose those don't need QA sign-off for vivid, right? :)
<john-mcaleely> so, this looks like some change for cyphermox , and a hybris fix for media playback
<john-mcaleely> it has a test pass from me to bless it on its way
<john-mcaleely> for what that's worth
<davmor2> jibel: up to you dude :)
<jibel> sil2100, right, we don't verify vivid device tarballs, just the complete image.
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ship-it!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, excellent thank you
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 is now ok from the machinery point of view?
<ogra_> dunno ... sil2100 what did he break again ?
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, indeed, just go for it :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 gone for it. shipped.
<john-mcaleely> thank you
<sil2100> jibel, om26er: so, regarding silo 006 - I see that at least 2 bugs there don't seem to be approved from PT in the specific project part
<sil2100> jibel, om26er: you guys sure that this silo is landable in rtm right now?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, we don't want to waste dev time for silos that were ready to test and tagged ota-1. I added CSI tasks for these bugs, but they are not targeted to a milestone.
<sil2100> jibel: so hm, it's not ready for landing then, right?
<tedg> trainguards, vivid silo for line 62 pleas
<tedg> please
<sil2100> tedg: o/
<sil2100> tedg: assigned
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<sil2100> mterry: so, sorry it took so long (got distracted), but it seems you have added ubuntu-touch-meta as an additional source package to land in the silo
<sil2100> mterry: and I think after robru's modifications, it expects this package to be around in the PPA during build
<sil2100> robru: ^ ?
<mterry> sil2100, ah...  I was just trying to document that there's an associated distro upload to go with the silo
<sil2100> mterry: let's put that in the comments field I guess
<sil2100> In the past it wouldn't fail, but now hm, I think the rules changed
<robru> sil2100: really? old watch_ppa wouldn't fail if you specified a source package and then didn't upload it to the silo? that doesn't sound right to me at all. the older code was obsessed with checking things and failing if things were missing / unexpected.
<sil2100> robru: I think that was the case, not completely sure - the publish job would fail though
<sil2100> plars: ping
<sil2100> popey: meeting, just in case!
<popey> sorry, meeting over-running
<robru> mterry: anyway, regardless of what old behavior used to be, currently if you list a source package in the sources column, the train expects to find that package in the silo. So just drop that from the spreadsheet column, then we can reconfigure and WATCH_ONLY rebuild and the silo should be fine.
<mterry> robru, ok reconfiguring and will rebuild
<robru> mterry: looking good? I saw the job succeeded, not sure why you're rebuilding unity8
<balloons> ogra_, so I can't assign it to you, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1398913. Should be easy to grab those I hope
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398913 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Pull trunk built clicks for devel* images" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> balloons, great, triaged and assined
<balloons> ty ty
<mterry> robru, oh it's fine yah, I just wanted to make a dependency change, so rebuilt.  I'm still waiting on final merge approval
<dobey> fginther: hey. any update on getting jenkins jobs running for unity-scope-click/rtm-14.09?
<fginther> dobey, the work is blocked on properly creating the pbuilder chroots necessary to do these builds. I've completed some investigation, but need to do some follow up
<fginther> dobey, I'll follow up when I have better info
<dobey> fginther: oh, chroots for ubuntu-rtm?
<dobey> fginther: yeah, that's also a problem in the SDK too. the click chroots are utopic, not ubuntu-rtm 14.09 :-/
<bzoltan> dobey: fginther: I am already working on it
<dobey> fginther: could we get them set up on utopic chroots to get it going, and get the rtm chroots issue pushed up to top end of priority list perhaps?
<bzoltan> robru:  could you please publish the oxide from the silo13?
<robru> bzoltan: done
<bzoltan> robru:  Thank you
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome
<robru> ogra_: so what's the deal with the three rtm silos that have qa approval? How do I tell which ones are really approved for publishing?
<ogra_> robru, well, we discussed 6 and 7 in the meeting, they should both be good to go
<ogra_> not sure about 10 ... that wasnt signed off when we had the meeting
<ogra_> but if both linked bugs have the ota-1 tag that should be fine too ... please check that first
<robru> ogra_: there's a big red note from sil2100 saying not to land 6 ;-)
<sil2100> robru: yeah, it's not valid anymore ;)
<ogra_> yes and thats why we had the meeting discussion
<robru> ok
 * sil2100 removed teh comment
<sil2100> It seems it had Pat's blessing
<sil2100> So all is cooool
<robru> ogra_: neither of the bugs for silo 10 say ota1 but they both say rtm14
<ogra_> yeah, we'll blame pat
<ogra_> robru, hmm, better ask olli or pmcgowan, i see both of them have CSI tasks but dont seem to have been triaged there yet
<robru> olli: pmcgowan: what's the status for silo rtm 10? neither of the linked bugs say ota1 but they both say rtm14. please let me know if that's clear to land
 * sil2100 drives home
<sil2100> Will send out the e-mail from home
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100: goodnight
<ogra_> robru, btw, the new thing is the CSI tasks ... the tags are dead
<robru> ogra_: the whichy-whats?
<ogra_> well, look at the bug :)
<ogra_> the CSI tasks are supposed to replace the spreadsheet
<ogra_> or rather https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image is sopposed to replace it
<robru> ogra_: ah, neat
<ogra_> that should make a lot of stuff easier
<ogra_> there is a ML thread about it
<ogra_> "improving bug management"
<robru> ogra_: replace which spreadsheet?
<ogra_> the "ollis list" one
<robru> ah
<robru> glad to hear more spreadsheets are going away ;-)
<ogra_> better read the mail :)
<ogra_> it has some details about milestones etc you need to know to check if a silo can land
<ogra_> (obviously not executed for the silo 10 bugs yet, but they are on the list at least)
<pmcgowan> robru, looking
<robru> pmcgowan: thanks
<robru> brb, early lunch while the sun is still shining
<fginther> dobey, We can try with utopic, will let you know how it goes after a test
<pmcgowan> robru, I acked silo 10 as we had previously oked for wishlist
<dobey> fginther: ok, great. thanks. have just been building it locally on utopic in development anyway, because it's not clear how to create an lxc or sbuild chroot for ubuntu-rtm
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
<robru> pmcgowan: thanks
<cyphermox> what's that? ^^
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, your urfkill crash fixes
<cyphermox> ah, the old ones
<pmcgowan> old hah, like a few weeks
<cyphermox> yeah
<davmor2> sil2100: manta has issues, flo, krillin, mako are good so far, just emulator to fire up
<sil2100> Thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: emulator works as expected need to mod the tests in moztrap for that though so will fill it in tomorrow, too late now :)
<tvoss__> trainguards, could someone please reconfigure silo 11?
<robru> tvoss: OK done
<tvoss> robru, ping
<robru> tvoss: hey what's up?
<tvoss> robru, hey :) could you reconfigure silo 11 for me?
<robru> tvoss: like, again? I just did ;-)
<tvoss> robru, oh sorry :)
<tvoss> robru, and thanks
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome
<robru> tvoss: ah, looks like you quit irc and didn't see my message earlier
<robru> No worries
<tvoss> robru, yup, highly likely :)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. all builds temporarily disabled.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Lab networking issues (being triaged). RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled pending security audit.
<cjwatson> The issues with old binaries never being removed from disk for ubuntu-rtm PPAs should be fixed now.
<cjwatson> cjwatson@carob:/srv/launchpad.net-logs/production/haetae/lp_publish$ grep 'Total bytes freed' derived-process-death-row.log | sed 's/.*: //' | awk '{ total += $0 } END { print total }'
<cjwatson> 39313045850
<cjwatson> Not bad
<robru> cjwatson: impressive
<cjwatson> robru: that'll be since ubuntu-rtm was created, since process-death-row had never previously run for it
<robru> fun
<cjwatson> So that probably explains a number of incidents of needing quotas increased.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled pending security audit.
<rsalveti> fginther: robru: does that mean I can't create new silos, and probably not landing new changes?
<robru> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003/+packages heh, 0 of 4GBs used.
<cjwatson> right, that was particularly bad, looks like it was previously over even its expanded quota.
<robru> rsalveti: well assignment might work, but builds definitely will fail. anything to do with citrain touching launchpad is disabled.
<rsalveti> sigh
<robru> rsalveti: if you're in a rush you can upload manually to the PPA.
<cjwatson> and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-022/+packages, good grief
<rsalveti> robru: publishing will be broken anyway
<cjwatson> cranked up to 10GB
<rsalveti> so only way to make that work is by dputting into the archive directly
<rsalveti> robru: fginther: what is the ETA to get it working again?
<robru> rsalveti: two separate outages coinciding ;-) citrain will return once wgrant has completed a security audit of all recent train uploads as we've discovered the GPG key was compromised.
<rsalveti> haha, and what is the ETA for that audit?
<rsalveti> just to know if I should still care to land my stuff to day still
<rsalveti> *today
<wgrant> It's unlikely to happen today.
<wgrant> Also, I'll take "things you don't say in public channels while the compromise isn't totally diagnosed yet"
<robru> rsalveti: oh actually now that I think about it I guess the security audit is also causing fginther's issue, same deal because those different bots use the same lp account
<robru> wgrant: but it's shut down though, no further harm can come from the old key
<rsalveti> yeah, guess we shouldn't talk much more about it on public
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-04
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 42 building (started: 20141204 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 172 building (started: 20141204 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 42 DONE (finished: 20141204 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/42.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 172 DONE (finished: 20141204 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/172.changes ===
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled temporarily, estimated to be back Thursday afternoon European time.
<robru> Mirv: alright I'm out. good luck today
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you assign a silo to the line 67 please?
<Mirv> robru: thanks
<Mirv> bzoltan: Train is offline today unfortunately until some time in the afternoon.
<Mirv> bzoltan: in case of urgency, manual releases could be made by merging by hand to the trunk etc
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is not that urgent... thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can RTM silo 11 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sorry, CI Train is currently 'disabled' (as per the topic and announcement)
<sil2100> We're waiting for all the issues getting sorted out by IS
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ah, right, sorry I forgot about that
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I guess since there's no immediate deadline it's not urgent (we could copy manually)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it’s not super urgent indeed, it can wait until the CI train is back online
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping vila | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled temporarily, estimated to be back Thursday afternoon European time.
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled temporarily, estimated to be back Thursday afternoon European time.
<sil2100> psivaa_: hey, how are ci-train-bot things going?
<psivaa_> sil2100: just a sec, let me find out.
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the testing finalizing?
<davmor2> sil2100: we will talk about it at the landing meeting as per jibel's suggestion that give me plenty of time regards mako then :)
<sil2100> As you prefer, we'll have to keep the same quality-check standards for future vivid promotions as well
<sil2100> davmor2: you checked bluetooth on utopic manta?
<sil2100> :)
<davmor2> sil2100: yes and it is broken there too, checking alarms and media too on manta while test mako
<sil2100> phew
<sil2100> I mean, not that it's good, but at least it's not something new
<davmor2> sil2100: so media wise video doesn't work locally on utopic but audio does and on vivid it seems to be the other way around but I'll double check that too
<sil2100> huh
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings. CI Train disabled temporarily, estimated to be back Thursday afternoon European time.
<psivaa_> sil2100: just to update, #is is working on it still, please feel free to ping the cihelp at the time for more updates when you need it :)
<sil2100> psivaa_: thanks o/
<davmor2> sil2100: alarms work on manta in utopic so that is a regression \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: I wouldn't be happy about that!
<sil2100> This means we have a regression in #39 and this can become a blocker
<davmor2> sil2100: only effecting manta though so I will retest that too
<sil2100> Which means we won't have a promotion this week as images #40+ don't pass sanity on mako
 * sil2100 goes to lunch
<tvoss> trainguards, silo 11 seems to take a loooong time for preparing packages
<sil2100> tvoss: please see topic and e-mail announcement
<sil2100> Train is down
<tvoss> sil2100, ah okay
<tvoss> sil2100, sorry for the noise then :)
<sil2100> But since IS did their part, I suppose we might be able to get it back up soon
<ogra_> coal is being refilled right now :)
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, may i ask for publishing of silo 012?
<sil2100> pstolowski: not yet!
<sil2100> pstolowski: see topic, Train still dead ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, oh ah, ok thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have rtm silos for line 65 and 66 when you have a chance?
<ogra_> bfiller, train still not running i think
<sil2100> bfiller: we'll do that once the train is back
<ogra_> (see topic)
<bfiller> ogra_: ah, ok, thanks
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train disabled temporarily, ETA to return Thursday afternoon European time. Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<robru> queuebot: no!
<mterry> robru, so the wizard-in-u8 silo is ready, but I guess there are CI train problems today?
<robru> mterry: yep, no train just yet. we're working on getting it back up. if you're in a hurry you can copyPackage the packages yourself.
<mterry> naw
<mterry> I'll do it proper like
<sil2100> slangasek: hey!
<slangasek> sil2100: hi there
<sil2100> slangasek: can you add the ~ci-train-bot user to the ~ci-train-ppa-service team?
<sil2100> It's the new user that's replacing ps-jenkins
<slangasek> sil2100: this is the account that will be used to do the jenkins uploads to the ppas?
<sil2100> Yes
<slangasek> sil2100: then I imagine I should remove the ps-jenkins account from the team at the same time
<slangasek> sil2100: done
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, harps ?
<sil2100> OH SHIT
<popey> is it me or is nobody talking?
<ogra_> i even thought i had a still of davmor2
<ogra_> but then he moved
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1398945   https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1398961  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1399247
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1398945 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Alarms are not set on manta devices" [Critical,New]
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1398961 in Media Hub "Manta vivid 39 no music plays either from the scope or from the music app however it does from grooveshark" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399247 in android (Ubuntu) "Blue tooth on manta doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2: Rick gave a +1 on promotion, but only if we clearly communicate that manta needs more work and what is broken
<jibel> sil2100, works for me
<ogra_> yeah, just stuff the three bugs in the landing mail
<jibel> sil2100, and indicate which ones are regression
<jibel> s
<rsalveti> yeah, manta was kind of always broken during the previous cycle
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but it regressed in new areas
<ogra_> while others got fixed
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> and we usually dont want to promote with regressions
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/
<ogra_> else Ursinha will come and shout again at us :P
<rsalveti> right, it's fine to promote as vivid
<rsalveti> but I guess devel will also reflect that
<ogra_> err,yes, this is about the first promotion to devel
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> so people finally get a vivid based image
<Ursinha> ogra_: hahaha
<ogra_> davmor2, so this is: manta, mako, flo and generic 39 ... generic_x86 at 41 and krillin at 45, right ?
<davmor2> ogra_: oh is emulator higher than 39 then?  I test 39 across the board except krillin
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> the armhf emulator is 39
<davmor2> ogra_: give me 5 I can test 41 on emulator
<ogra_> the x86 one doesnt seem to be
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> the importer got in my way
<ogra_> mako, manta, flo and krillin promoted ... waitng for feedback from davmor2 for generic_x86 before doing the emulator images
<sil2100> Eeeek
<sil2100> EEEK
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<popey> mhall119: ^^
<ogra_> note that the devel alias doesnt point to vivid yet
<mhall119> popey: an update?
<ogra_> (so mhall119 wont get an update offered yet)
<popey> ahhh
 * mhall119 is on rtm
<popey> sucks to be you mhall119 ☻
<sil2100> It doesn't?
<ogra_> sil2100, no, only after we have an image in a channel we can point the alias to it
<mhall119> do I need to re-flash to vivid? I was starting to enjoy stability and bug fixes
<ogra_> mhall119, dunno, ask popey, he brought that up
<ogra_> if he wants you to ...
<mhall119> popey gives bad advice like "reflash to devel-proposed"
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, sorry, I misread, I thought it was about devel-proposed
 * popey also gives good advice like "buy another phone" ☻
<sil2100> duh
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont want the alias switched if the emulators are not released
<ogra_> so we have to wait a bit
<davmor2> ogra_: looks like it has built now give me 5
<ogra_> yeah, take your time
<robru> nobody reads channel topics eh?
<davmor2> ogra_: it works as well as 39 did :) emulator complete the guide and apps open
<ogra_> awesome, let me promote the rest then
<kenvandine> robru, is the train back on the rails?  i see you created my silo
<kenvandine> can i build it?
<sil2100> ogra_: will you also switch devel to vivid as well?
<ogra_> i'll ask stgraber to do that ... once i can actually promote
<ogra_> the importer job is mad ...
<robru> kenvandine: only prepare-silo is back on the rails, builds can't work yet as the GPG key isn't in place yet.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> robru, ok, thx
<robru> kenvandine: should be soon. fingers crossed
<ogra_> sil2100, devel will point to vivid with the next importer run
<ogra_> === IMAGE Vivid #1 promoted ===
<ogra_> (this is: manta, mako, flo and generic 39 ... generic_x86 41 and krillin 45)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks! :)
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. in vivid/devel we keep the image numbers, right?
<ogra_> how do you mean "keep" ?
<ogra_> they increase automatically with every promotion
<sil2100> ogra_: I mean, when promoting #39 it's promoted as #39, not as #1 etc.
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> <ogra_> === IMAGE Vivid #1 promoted ===
<sil2100> Ah, sorry, missed that ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Ok, since in the past we were keeping those
<sil2100> And only rewrote those for ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> yeah but that gets chaotic ... i will try to keep the arches in sync this way
<ogra_> so that image 1 is the same across the board on all devices
<ogra_> else we would already have different numbering on the first image
<ogra_> sil2100, wow and the ML archive is speedy today :)
<sil2100> Yeah ;) Just shared it, not sure what rules apply to that!
<ogra_> must be all that spare compute power from the train standing still
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> Ok, I run away now
 * ogra_ too
<robru> oooooh
<robru> what?
<robru> that's enough of that
<robru> thankfully those merges are supposed to be happening and that's not some heinous mistake. but either the ssh keys are wrong or the bot isn't in the right teams yet...
<pmcgowan> silos seems very quiet, is that due to lab move?
<robru> pmcgowan: not exactly...
<robru> bregma: hey are you around? can you add ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+members and drop ps-jenkins from there?
<robru> it's needed for merging
<bregma> robru, must I really do work?
<robru> bregma: only if you want citrain to merge your branches for you
<robru> bregma: probably less work than merging your own branches by hand
<bregma> robru I already do a practice merge by hand, I only use ci-train to look like one of the Big Boys
<bregma> anyways, changes made
<bregma> is ci-train back up and running again?
<robru> bregma: kind of almost. just checking a few things
<robru> bregma: thanks
<robru> kenvandine: moment of truth: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/81/console
<robru> damnit
<robru> kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/82/console ok trying again with the right GPG key in place
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: ok your package is in the PPA, so that means we're officially back online.
<kenvandine> WOOT
<kenvandine> thanks :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, CI working again?
<robru> pmcgowan: yes, it's back up
<pmcgowan> great
<robru> oh
<robru> those failures look like some kind of false positive. things seem to be working. ghost in the machine
<robru> boom
<rsalveti> robru: is it officially back?
<rsalveti> if so, would be nice to have an email
<robru> rsalveti: it is officially back. the email is being written
<robru> rsalveti: I'm off for lunch
<robru> go nuts ;-)
<rsalveti> cool, time to stress the system
<cjwatson> bregma: I missed one from the protobuf transition set so compiz will be stuck in -proposed a bit longer, but I just uploaded it so hopefully that'll clear in an hour or two
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: CI Train is back | Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<Ursinha> rsalveti: check your inbox, you should have at least three
<rsalveti> Ursinha: yeah, already saw it, thanks :-)
<Ursinha> np
<rsalveti> time to start landing things again :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti: if you notice anything odd, let us know
<Ursinha>  it might be the case a team or another is missing being added to the citrain bot user, we're working on it right now
<rsalveti> yup, should know soon
<camako> Ursinha, I still see the "Jenkins is going to shut down" message on s-jenkins site
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I’ve read that the train is back on tracks, can RTM silo 11 be published, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: I'm not sure how to interpret that bug, is it approved for ota1?
<bfiller> robru: need silos for 65-67 when you have a chance
<Ursinha> camako: s-jenkins is still being worked on
<camako> kgunn ^^
<kgunn> camako: we're always special :)
<bfiller> robru: thank you! also can ubutnu silo 24 be published now? not sure if everything is back up for it
<robru> bfiller: should be, just catching up with backlog
<robru> mterry: gosh can you ack your own diffs? ;-)
<mterry> robru, sure, i do when uploading to main :)
<oSoMoN> robru, it is
<robru> mterry: oh there's a conflict with silo 12, who gets to go first?
<robru> mterry: whoever doesn't go first has to rebuild and retest.
<oSoMoN> robru, the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1395748, it has the ww51 milestone set
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1395748 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Crash going back twice while loading a page" [High,In progress]
<mterry> robru, his was first in the spreadsheet...
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, I was not aware that "ww51" is the same as "ota1"
<robru> mterry: he's also not around to rebuild and retest ;-)
<robru> mterry: mind if I publish his first?
<mterry> robru, fair
<mterry> sure go crazy
<oSoMoN> robru, technically, they’re not the same, but everything that goes in ww51 will be in ota1 for sure
<robru> ugh, merges unapproved
<robru> oSoMoN: thanks for clarifying
<oSoMoN> robru, and thanks to you for publishing :)
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<robru> mterry: ok publishing your instead because the other one isn't approved
<mterry> robru, muhaha
<mterry> robru, ok I will also upload the seed change then
<robru> mterry: go for it
<Ursinha> kgunn: camako, the s-jenkins problem affects a lot of projects :) you are special of course, but it's not exclusive this time :P
<kgunn> lol
<robru> mterry: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 naughty!
<mterry> robru, what the..
<mterry> robru, both look like a problem with oxideqt-codecs not being available
<mterry> robru, I don't think that's specific to my upload nor will it likely only hold up mine
<robru> mterry: dunno.
<robru> hmmm
<mterry> robru, I have to head out now though
<mterry> robru, I'll help tomorrow morning
<robru> mterry: alright, goodnight
<michi> cihelp: any update on what’s happening with Jenkins? It’s been shutting down and not building anything for 24 hours now.
<robru> michi: which jenkins?
<retoaded> s-jenkins
<fginther> michi, it's still shutdown and we're dealing with at least one hardware issue
<michi> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/
<robru> michi: ah, not my area. ci-train jenkins is up and running! ;-)
<michi> fginther: OK. Any ETA?
<fginther> michi, we're working to get the part that doesn't require that hardware working today
<michi> OK, cool, thanks!
<fginther> michi, testing on phones will be offline until at least another 12 hours I think, possibly longer
<michi> Cool with me. But it would be nice if the normal amd64, i386, and arm builds would work.
<fginther> michi, I'll post an update out to ubuntu-phone and some other mailing lists
<michi> Thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-05
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 43 building (started: 20141205 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 173 building (started: 20141205 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 43 DONE (finished: 20141205 04:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/43.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 173 DONE (finished: 20141205 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/173.changes ===
<Mirv> mornings
<robru> Mirv: heya. everything's back to normal but there'll probably be lots of failed merges. each time a merge fails you have to investigate the target branch and then make sure ci-train-bot gets added to the right team to gain access to that branch ;-)
<Mirv> robru: heya. yes, I read the e-mails, makes sense.
<robru> Mirv: cool, have fun!
<Mirv> sure!
<robru> Mirv: ^^ oh yeah that message means 'job aborted', will clean that up later.
<ogra_> argh ... my whole browser history and all open tabs are gone after the latest upgrade
<sil2100> ogra_: in vivid?
<ogra_> no
<sil2100> On RTM?!
<ogra_> on my krillin
<ogra_> webbrowser-app was upgraded in 173
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> ogra_, morning!
<ogra_> oSoMoN, looks like all my open tabs and my browser history are gone with the recent rtm upgrade
<jibel> I'm on 173, history and open tabs are still there.
<oSoMoN> huh, that’s unexpected, let me see if that happens for me (not upgraded my krillin yet)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, do you still have files under ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/ ?
<ogra_> i havent seen the ubuntu start page in quite a while :)
<ogra_> yep, i do ...
<ogra_> should i have a session.json.lock file even with the browser closed ?
<ogra_> apart from Cache and cookies.sqlite nothing has a timestamp from today
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> removing the .lock file gets me my session back
<oSoMoN> ogra_, that’s weird, the lock file is associated to a given PID, did you have a stale webbrowser-app process by any chance?
<ogra_> heh, i doubt i can find that out now
<oSoMoN> right
<ogra_> if there was one it is gone
<oSoMoN> let me upgrade my krillin and see if I can observe the same thing
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. I just noticed that the cgmanager fix we had deployed for ubuntu-rtm still didn't make it to vivid - does this mean vivid is uneffected by this big bug?
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, it shouldnt
<oSoMoN> ogra_, just upgraded, and all is fine, I got my history and open tabs back
<Mirv> ^ those two landings are marked as Landed for some reason, while they are not... I'm trying to see whether I could get the status right (and then publish mine)
<ogra_> hmm, i have no recent webbrowser-app crash files either ...
<Mirv> hmmph, no luck
<Mirv> ah, yes, the O column was broken
<sil2100> Mirv: the formula was missing?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes. apparently nowadays the Train writes manually "Landed" over there (a fix for those pending "Merging..." things?), so because it for some reason had thought they had landed the formula was no longer there
<Mirv> uh oh, publish broken for it, anyhow!
<Mirv> reconfigured, watch only worked, publish - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/52/console
<Mirv> oh, hmm, the rsync file looks correct, why the console looks empty then?
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe that's the new normal then, additional source packages are not noticed in the publish console log at all?
<Mirv> that's ok, the rsync file is useful to check manually anyway
<Saviq> Mirv, sorries again, silo 1 all approved!
<Mirv> Saviq: ok!
<Mirv> pstolowski: you'd need to rebuild the unity8 silo 012 unfortunately since like robru has mentioned there was another unity8 landing (not sure why both were assigned a silo)
<Saviq> Mirv, that was expected
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, yeah, I saw the comments. waiting for 03 to land
<Mirv> pstolowski: oh, you're correct, why it's in proposed...
<Mirv> bzoltan: the oxide landing has now broken things, it will be probably reverted
<Mirv> catz!
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: I mean, the oxide landing
<Mirv> sil2100: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/vivid-changes/2014-December/002230.html apparently causes now autopkgtest failures, so it would probably need to be reverted
<Mirv> hmm, where did pstolowski go...
<sil2100> Mirv: revert needed? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I'm doing one now. but I also forced m&c on 003 since the problem was not related to that landing, so that pstolowski can continue on 012.
<sil2100> Is it just oxide? Or multiple components need reverting?
<Mirv> sil2100: just oxide. it was a packaging change for SDK / Click chroot needs, but apparently not perfect
<bzoltan> Mirv:  what the problem is?
<Mirv> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1399597
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399597 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "The last oxide upload breaks autopkgtests" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> so unity8 etc blocked in -proposed because of those failing autopkgtests, ie failing packages to install
<bzoltan> Mirv:  how is that oxide issue? I see a broken environment there. The clonflict works as we planned. But why dpkg thinks that the codecs package is there when it is not???
<bzoltan> Mirv:  But good to know that it is not a runtime breakage but an autopkgtest thingy
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's apt / installing packages failure. maybe apt gets confused by the complex conflict definitions.
<Mirv> so it's not random test failure, it's something that needs a fix (or a revert)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  do we have a silo or a PPA with the new oxide, so I could work on it?
<Mirv> bzoltan: 003 has the revert, further uploads can be made to try to get the fix done. first it'd be nice to know how to reproduce the problem.
<seb128> Mirv, does the revert means going back to not being able to create frameworks env again?
<Saviq> Mirv, help... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/71833/console
<Saviq> the branch it pushed to looks b0rken
<Saviq> lp:~/cmake-extras/latestsnapshot-ubuntu-recup
<Saviq> pete-woods, jenkins has no rights to push to lp:cmake-extras :?
<pete-woods> Saviq: weird!
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, not really weird, there's a "cmake-extras" team that's not part of PS and stuff
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah. that's what I meant was weird
<pete-woods> tempted to make it owned by someone else
<Saviq> the project is definitely not set up right
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/cmake-extras
<pete-woods> Saviq: blame allan :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, can you hcange the maintainer to PS PM team
<Saviq> pspmteam
<pete-woods> Saviq: done
<Saviq> pete-woods, and add canonical-product-strategy to the cmake-extras team
<pete-woods> jenkins bot just joined the team it seems :)
<pete-woods> okay, added canonical-product-strategy
<Saviq> pete-woods, thanks, that should sort things out for now
<pete-woods> cool
<Saviq> sil2100, uh oh, what are the empty commits in https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk ?
<Saviq> same in https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles
<Saviq> looks like the repeated jobs failing to push to cmake-extras trunk resulted in these empty commits
<Mirv> seb128: it would mean that, yes... so a fix would be nicer, if someone understands the problem
<Mirv> Saviq: that means the new user needs to be added to the team
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah, there's a different bot now, "CI Train Bot", it worked before because PS Jenkins Bot was already there
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, added canonical-product-strategy to the team
<Saviq> pete-woods, you can drop the explicit membership of PS Jenkins Bot
<sil2100> Saviq: it would be best it you added ubuntu-unity to the mir-team members as well
<Saviq> sil2100, done, is that the preferred solution now? to add ubuntu-unity to the owner/driver teams?
<Saviq> (and not canonical-product-strategy?)
<Saviq> pete-woods, ↑
<pete-woods> Saviq: I've dropped the jenkins bot
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100, in any case there seems to be a bug or two in the publishing job (see the blank commits at the top of qtmir and qtmir-gles)
<Mirv> Saviq: you need this guy http://launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot added to all teams
<Saviq> and then there's the temp branch to which the bot supposedly tried to push
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'll set the owner / driver to whatever is expected
<Mirv> nothing else needs changing
<Saviq> Mirv, I'd rather not have a single user to be added, because it might change again ;)
<Saviq> ubuntu-unity sounds like a good compromise
<Mirv> right, so ci-train-bot to the ubuntu-unity team? why not
<Saviq> it's there already
<Saviq> and yeah, the publish job is missing "ci-train-bot" in the string where it says it pushed things
<Saviq> and then it pushes some random empty commits ;(
 * Saviq purges them
<Ursinha> sil2100: are you looking into the publisher bug? if not I'll file one so robru can work on it when he's here
<sil2100> Ursinha: a bug would be good to have anyway, but I'm briefly looking at it
<Ursinha> sil2100: also, were you able to add all the subscriptions necessary to the bot? I can help you with some lp api foo if you want to check that in a more automated way :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: I'll file one for you then
<sil2100> Ursinha: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<Ursinha> Saviq: would you have a way to see the empty commits in those branches you mentioned? I see you might have deleted them already
<Ursinha> just so I can add to the bug about the publisher being silly
<Saviq> Ursinha, sorry, no, they just said "Resync trunk" and were empty
<Saviq> Ursinha, I wanted them gone asap so they don't populate among devs
<Ursinha> Saviq: fair enough :) some information is better than none, thanks!
<Saviq> Ursinha, should have backed them up before that
<Saviq> Ursinha, but really it was just an empty commit by CI Train Bot with "Resync trunk" as the commit message
<sil2100> Saviq: do you remember which silo landing caused this?
<Saviq> sil2100, 1
<Ursinha> Saviq: that's fine, just let me know if that happens again then we can add to the bug, if not fixed yet
<sil2100> Thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, it tried multiple times because it couldn't push to lp:cmake-extras
<Saviq> sil2100, Ursinha, this is what caused it https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/71833/console
<Saviq> sil2100, Ursinha, ah I know what happened
<Saviq> it pushed qtmir and qtmir-gles to trunks on the first try
<Saviq> and then noticed that trunks are ahead of what the silo branches were built on
<Saviq> so decided it needs to reconcile
<Saviq> and so on, and so on
<Ursinha> hmm
<sil2100> Yeah
<Ursinha> thanks Saviq
<sil2100> Since now it auto merges and it doesn't fail as normal merge and cleans do
<Ursinha> sil2100: it should keep failing
<sil2100> Ursinha: it should keep failing but not try to push branches that already got pushed
<Saviq> this is a rather corner case
<Ursinha> sil2100: I mean, the auto merge should happen only if it can be merged, there's no point forcing a merge that wouldn't happen before (am I overlooking something?)
<Saviq> where it couldn't push to the project's trunk
<Ursinha> Saviq: I'm yet to find something landing-related that's not a corner case :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: well, this should be fixed in such a way that it should register which merges it succeeded with and not try to push those again
<Ursinha> sil2100: that's a good plan
<sil2100> The main problem is that we have no feedback right now
<sil2100> So we would also have to add this
<sil2100> i.e. in this case it remembers which components succeeded and inform the frontend that some M&C's failed
<Ursinha> sil2100: what do you think? bug 1399625
<ubot5`> bug 1399625 in CI Train [cu2d] "publisher job is pushing empty commits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399625
<sil2100> Damn, so many things changed in the publisher
<sil2100> Ursinha: thanks :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: yeah, it was hard to review that branch :) but I have a good idea on what changed if there's something I could help shedding a light on
<Ursinha> re. publisher
<pstolowski> trainguards may i ask for publishing of silo 12?
<Mirv> pstolowski: sure
<jgdx> trainguards: hi, can I have spreadsheet perms or can you mark rtm-004 as tested OK "Yes (#10 krillin jgdx)"
<Mirv> jgdx: sil2100 could give you rights, but I'll do what you asked anyhow
<jgdx> Mirv, thank you.
<seb128> jgdx, is #10 a krillin rtm revision?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I though we were at 173 on krillin rtm
<seb128> those numbers confuse me ;-)
<jgdx> used ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<jibel> seb128, it's the released version, proposed is 173
<seb128> jibel, oh ok
<seb128> jibel, I though we had promotions are 169
<seb128> are->around
<seb128> or is that "proposed r169 becomes stable r10"?
<jibel> seb128, right, 14.09/10 = 14.09-proposed/10
<jibel>  14.09/10 = 14.09-proposed/169
<jibel> sorry
<seb128> k
<jibel> I'm confused too :)
<seb128> confusing still ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<pmcgowan> sil2100, how is silo 16 coming
<Saviq> jibel, as you know bits'n'bobs about adt... http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-api
<jibel> Saviq, looking
<Saviq> looks like unity8 and unity-api are blocked on the two failures
<Saviq> jibel, which seems to be a oxideqt-codecs uninstallability issue
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: please read through bug #1399597 and hopefully land the Oxide (if ok for everyone) in the US timezone in about 5 hours. the theory is that it'd fix the bug without causing regression for the SDK guys. that bug blocks many vivid proposed->release migrations at the moment, so either a revert or this fix is needed anyhow.
<ubot5`> bug 1399597 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "The last oxide upload breaks autopkgtests with a package installation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399597
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the silo is now built with latest changes, waiting for Ken to appear and do silo testing
<Saviq> jibel, oh actually looks that's what Mirv just wrote about
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok I may load it up as well
<jibel> Saviq, okay
<sil2100> We want to land it today so that it can be widely tested by Monday by everyone
<Mirv> Saviq: yes..
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: CI Train is back | Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> pushy bot !
<pmcgowan> jgdx, are you looking at the silo 2 failure
<jgdx> pmcgowan, yeah, pushed a fix
<pmcgowan> great
<pmcgowan> jgdx, you lost silo karma though
<jgdx> pmcgowan, oh man, we're keeping score?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, we are indeed
<sil2100> Ursinha: ah, forgot to ask before lunch - do we have the staging instance up and running already? :)
<ogra_> hmm, still no ken :/
<Ursinha> sil2100: the citrain one? :) there is one partially working, and I can point you to that so you can have a look :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: on bootstack
<sil2100> Ursinha: since I suppose I need a way to test my fix before doing a global deployment, and I think preprod won't work anymore since the permission change, right?
<kgunn> sil2100: quick theoretical question....if something were merged into our mir0.8 branch, but didn't go thru silo...would it ever hit the image ?
<kgunn> or is the image ever only created off source tarballs
<kgunn> ....and if someone were to do a rebuild, is that off the tarball or proj branch ?
<cjwatson> the image is only ever created based on binaries in the archive, which are only ever created based on source packages
<sil2100> kgunn: it won't be in the image until you get trunk released through the silo
<kgunn> awesome
<kgunn> camako: you won ^
<camako> cool
<sil2100> kgunn: so if you have that, just prepare a silo with a merge (can be even an empty merge) to get the current trunk released into the archive
<Ursinha> sil2100: we need to talk about how the staging instance is going to be, if that is supposed to be really a pre-production and contain MP approved code, it's easier
<Ursinha> sil2100: if you want to be able to deploy whatever the hell you want, then I can teach you how to locally deploy with juju and lxc :)
<bfiller> sil2100: can you publish ubuntu silo 2 please
<sil2100> bfiller: looking!
<sil2100> robru: wow, I found an issue in the new publisher
<sil2100> robru: you're actually showing all packaging diffs, even for old versions from the PPA
<sil2100> robru: so if there were 3 rebuilds of a package in the PPA, the packaging diff is uploaded 3 times
<sil2100> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/
<cjwatson> oh thank God, node-mapnik finally built.  so the protobuf transition (with no-change rebuilds of compiz and mir) should land shortly.
<sil2100> \o/
<Saviq> trainguards, is a set of 4 bugs as seen in row 76 acceptable for a RTM landing? if so, can you please get me a silo ↑?
<sil2100> jibel: are we proceeding according to the threshold rules already?
<sil2100> Saviq: let me quickly get some answers
<Saviq> sil2100, can you assign a silo for line 74 regardless, we'll not build before silo 12 lands
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont think we have made the new rules public yet
<ogra_> (unless i missed a mail)
<sil2100> Saviq: I suppose it's still not public
<sil2100> ogra_: pmcgowan mentioned it here so I thought we're already using it
<ogra_> sil2100, we dont use anything without telling the developers in advance i hope :P
 * sil2100 hopes as well
<sil2100> I was out sick for the first 2 days so I could have missed it ;)
<ogra_> no, i dont think we have published anything, only discussed it
<ogra_> so we cant really use it yet
<sil2100> ogra_: especially that we still didn't formally define the 'fix' notion ;)
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! I think we can land a translation enablement to ubuntu-rtm, right?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes is that sebs fix?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since seb128 prepared a sync silo for ubuntu-ui-extras to use langpacks
<pmcgowan> yes approved that
<sil2100> Oh, right, I digged up the bug number from the original package an now I see
<sil2100> Let me modify the landing description
<seb128> sil2100, did I copy the wrong bug reference there?
<sil2100> seb128: it's all ok, just want it to be in the landing description as well for QA to have better access to it
<seb128> sil2100, I put it as a comment
<seb128> but ok ;-)
<seb128> noted for next time
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for fixing it!
<sil2100> seb128: no worries, not a big issue, it was my bad in overall
<sil2100> ogra_: and still no ken :(
<ogra_> yeah :(
<ogra_> and two other system-settings silos too
<seb128> sil2100, I think Ken is off today?
<seb128> that's what Jonas said earlier
<ogra_> assuming these need to go first :/
<sil2100> Not sure, I think the order is not strict
<sil2100> But still, without Ken around we might not make it
<sil2100> Not much we can do though
<sil2100> ogra_: still in a meeting?
<ogra_> on my way
<sil2100> plars: ping o/
<sil2100> plars: (although the network issues are probably still there and not much CI updates will be available)
<plars> sil2100: sorry, had to step away for a few, yeah, not much I can do until the move is complete
<bfiller> sil2100: we had a couple of MR's land yesterday in silo (maybe day before) in camera-app that seem to be in trunk but the MR's have not been updated to merged
<bfiller> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/camera-app-multi_selection/+merge/243385 and https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/camera-app-self_timer/+merge/243389
<robru> bfiller: hm, that's odd. those look merged in trunk with the old creds from before citrain went down
<bfiller> robru: yeah, for some reason the MR's didn't get updated it seems
<robru> bfiller: tough to say what could have caused that. citrain doesn't have any code that tells lp to mark merges as merged, lp just does that automatically when the commits appear in trunk. so it seems more like a bug in lp than in the train. I don't see any harm in marking them merged manually
<bfiller> robru: ack
<bfiller> robru: needs silos for 77 and 78 when you have a chance
<robru> bfiller: alright, vivid 7, rtm 11
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<cjwatson> bfiller,robru: hm, that's curious, let me see if I can find logs about that
<bfiller> cjwatson, robru: seems what was merged was a few revs back than the latest in the MR's. Not sure why that happened, possibly I didn't rebuild the silo
<bfiller> could be my fault
<robru> bfiller: if you didn't rebuild the silo that means those latest revs are also not in distro ;-)
<bfiller> robru: I know
<bfiller> we haven't released a click as we don't have a way to only release it for vivid, so only the debs will be wrong and they are not really used. but'll we;ll correct on the next upload
<cjwatson> bfiller,robru: Those weren't actually the branches that were merged.
<cjwatson> [2014-12-04 22:16:00,480: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Merge detected: lp:~artmello/camera-app/camera-app-multi_selection => lp:camera-app
<cjwatson> [2014-12-04 22:16:00,497: INFO/PoolWorker-2] lp:~artmello/camera-app/camera-app-multi_selection now Merged.
<cjwatson> [2014-12-04 22:16:00,526: INFO/PoolWorker-2] Merge detected: lp:~artmello/camera-app/camera-app-self_timer => lp:camera-app
<cjwatson> [2014-12-04 22:16:00,533: INFO/PoolWorker-2] lp:~artmello/camera-app/camera-app-self_timer now Merged.
<cjwatson> Not the same owner.
<robru> bfiller: I guess you merged the pre-superceded MPs then
<cjwatson> And if you check out lp:camera-app and run "bzr missing --theirs lp:~fboucault/camera-app/camera-app-multi_selection" and "bzr missing --theirs lp:~fboucault/camera-app/camera-app-self_timer", you can see the commits on those branches that aren't merged.
<cjwatson> So yeah, don't mark those as merged manually unless the same textual content was actually merged and you want to effectively abandon whatever different history is on those branches.
<bfiller> cjwatson: thanks
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sil2100 I ran silo 16 all day, can we have QA check it now
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, we have 3 silos with system-settings ...
<ogra_> 16 is the one that hasnt even been set to testing done
<pmcgowan> it is now
<ogra_> and ken is off today
<pmcgowan> its not really a system settings issue, its the nasty powerd events dus eats cpu thing
<pmcgowan> dbus
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we weren't sure if we can land that, since we wanted to know from Ken if it's good to land before all those other ones
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I see, I dont know about ordering them
<popey> ooh, is it the one that makes system settings hang after boot?
<pmcgowan> yep
<popey> s/boot/resume/
<popey> oh man
<pmcgowan> popey, if it cant land maybe you can run it over the weekend
<ogra_> popey, yes, it is that one
<popey> sure thing!
<ogra_> ToyKeeper ran it over night for one night already
<popey> ok, I'll install now and not reboot this weekend.
<popey> thanks chaps!
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sil2100 ok so I guess wait for ken on monday and more results
<ogra_> yeah :(
<popey> got a link to it?
<ogra_> i wish we could have an image for the weekend testing
<pmcgowan> me too
<pmcgowan> that was my urgency testing it
<ToyKeeper> Oh, silo rtm-16?  It seemed to cut the dbus noise in half and reduce side effects by even more.
<ToyKeeper> I only tried it for one night though.
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> the silo got tweaked to have a more exact system settings change set
<pmcgowan> thats the only change from before
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016
<popey> that seems empty?
<ogra_> ubuntu-rtm
<popey> aha
<popey> ta
<popey> dpkg: error processing archive powerd_0.16+15.04.20141031.2~rtm-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb (--install): unable to make backup link of `./usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<popey> is that normal?
<popey> ogra_: ^ any ideas?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: CI Train is back | Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ongoing network outage, mp phone testing disabled. RTM Archive open for ota-1 (and only ota-1 !!) landings.
<ogra_> popey, oh, powerd needs to be installed via recovery
<popey> oh, how?
<popey> boot to recovery, then is there some other magic than just dpkg -i the deb?
<popey> ogra_: sorry, I don't know how to install this.
<ogra_> popey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config same process
<popey> ta
<popey> sh is missing...
<ogra_> try /bin/sh
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9386061/
<popey> ⍨
<ogra_> (even though the env command should have set your path properly)
<popey> is that okay?
<popey> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/powerd not found.
<ogra_> theoretically, yes
<popey> so reboot and it should be sane?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the install obviously failed ...
<ogra_> iirc davmor2 and jibel have better ways to install such packages
<popey> ☹
<ogra_> hmm, or was that brendand
 * popey wonders if any of them are about
<popey> ToyKeeper: how did you install that powerd package when you tested it?
<robru> popey: ⍨ is the greatest emoticon ever, how did I not know about this?
<popey> hah
<dobey> cihelp: does jenkins MP testing run autopkgtests on the proposed change as well?
<fginther> dobey, autopkgtests are not executed during MP testing at this time. It is planned in the future.
<fginther> dobey, by the way, the rtm chroots are almost ready
<fginther> dobey, should have the branch added soon
<dobey> fginther: ok, thanks
<ToyKeeper> popey: Sorry, was in a meeting...  I just installed it via the citrain device-upgrade command.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-06
<slangasek> fyi, disabling system-image importing briefly
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 45 building (started: 20141206 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 45 DONE (finished: 20141206 04:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/45.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-30
<morphis> robru: ping
<robru> morphis: pong
<morphis> robru: I am wondering if I can mix a MP supposed to dual land a package and a vivid-only package in a silo
<robru> morphis: nope, silos are either entirely dual or entirely one series. You can mix an mp with two manual packages though
<robru> morphis: like a manual xenial copy and a manual vivid copy of the same package
<morphis> ok
<morphis> robru: I've replayed with that a bit at the weekend: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/708
<morphis> where wpa is a vivid only upload
<morphis> but I must say I switched the silo to vivid+xenial after adding the settings app MP
<robru> morphis: right so the three listed under "ready to build" means "you need this"
<morphis> ok
<morphis> then I need to start over
<robru> morphis: start over? Just make xenial packages
<morphis> robru: for wds, ubuntu-touch-meta that is possible yes
<morphis> but the wpa package wont change for xenial
<morphis> or I am doing just a version bump for the xenial one of wpa
<robru> morphis: it's not clear to me why you would want to have some changes only on vivid, one of the requirements is landing stuff in xenial first then vivid. Doing stuff in vivid without also on xenial is bad
<morphis> robru: yes, but in this case its the way to go
<morphis> wpa is 2.1 in vivid
<morphis> and 2.4 in xenial
<morphis> 2.4 has CONFIG_WIFI_DISPLAY already set
<morphis> 2.1 in vivid don't
<robru> morphis: so you're just syncing the xenial version to vivid?
<morphis> so I am only adding CONFIG_WIFI_DISPLAY for 2.1 in vivid and xenial is fine
<morphis> robru: we don't want to do this right now as bumping from 2.1 to 2.4 might introduce other regressions we don't want to look for yet
<robru> morphis: you're just changing one variable and that's the whole diff?
<morphis> yes
<robru> morphis: then I'd do a separate silo for wpa in just vivid, and once that lands the other silo that's a dual will have it
<robru> Should be a quick landing with such a small diff
<morphis> robru: ok, any chance I get wpa out of that silo or do you have to run the assign-job again?
<robru> morphis: not sure what you mean. You want to copy the package to a new silo? Or delete it? Train wing do either but i can do it manually
<morphis> robru: copying it to a new silo would be the easiest way
<robru> morphis: yeah. Make a new request, assign it, and I'll copy it over and delete the original
<morphis> thanks
<robru> morphis: let me know what new silo number you get
<morphis> robru: silo 40
<robru> OK one sec
<robru> morphis: OK, wpa copied and deleted
<morphis> robru: thanks a lot!
<robru> morphis: you're welcome
<robru> Good god, why is bzr missing such a dog?
<robru> uh
<robru> morphis: did you do anything to the previous silo? u-s-s in xenial seems to have lost it's .bzr: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/1474/console
<morphis> I removed the MP temporarily and added it again now
<morphis> let me force a rebuild of everything
<robru> morphis: alright, that's very strange though, I'm not aware of any train code that would delete just the .bzr directory from the source tree. also it shouldn't have deleted anything just by changing the MPs
<morphis> robru: I did something like: 1. Add the uss MP 2. build everything 3. Drop uss MP 4. eventually rebuild again (not sure)
<robru> morphis: no but I mean like, the .bzr directory disappeared within the last 20 minutes.
<morphis> robru: oh really
<robru> morphis: anyway I guess it'll fix itself if you're rebuilding anything, but that's really weird
<robru> morphis: check the audit log on the ticket. the thing about "not a branch" is super new, and before that it was "successfully built", which means the .bzr would have been there and everything was good
<robru> morphis: in case this happens again it's possible to recover the branch from https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings/ubuntu-system-settings-ubuntu-xenial-landing-000 but you'll need either me or sil to be able to copy it back into the train
<morphis> robru: ok
<morphis> good to kno
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv, davmor2_: anything to discuss? I suppose we would have more after the RTM meeting and more details about OTA-8.5
<Mirv> sil2100: mostly that I'd plan to land Qt 5.5 to xenial this week. we've a sprint in Helsinki too this week.
<robru> Mirv: were you doing anything in Jenkins on the last 20 minutes?
<Mirv> robru: no, haven't touched
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: something goofy if happening in the train and deleting branches
<robru> Like when jobs attend even running
<robru> Aren't*
<robru> sil2100: Mirv second incident in the last hour or so
<robru> Look at the most recent queuebot ping, about "not a branch"
<robru> I have no idea why it would do that. It was a branch 15 minutes ago otherwise it would've said so earlier
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/1475/console source tree is there but .bzr is just gone. totally bizarre
<robru> Mirv: you'll have to rebuild appmenu-qt5 I guess.
<robru> Mirv: the code should be pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/appmenu-qt5 but I guess you last built appmenu-qt5 10 million years ago, before I switched it to pushing branches at build time
<Mirv> robru: oh right I didn't touch jenkins but I added a branch in bileto
<Mirv> robru: so this was the first time I added that branch
<robru> Mirv: oh you changed it from a manual source to a merge?
<Mirv> robru: right, exactly that! :)
<Mirv> robru: same for the two others
<robru> Mirv: that would explain it
<robru> morphis: sorry earlier when I was asking about jenkins, did you say you added a merge to something that wasn't a merge at all before?
<morphis> robru: yes
<robru> morphis: oh ok, I misunderstood. I thought it was already a merge and you just added another merge
<morphis> robru: silo 0 was a silo with only manual uploaded packages first but when got two MPs added
<robru> but that makes more sense
<robru> morphis: Mirv: sil2100: ok false alarm, train isn't deleting .bzr dirs randomly, but changing something from a manual source to an MP isn't something I ever anticipates so it gives that error "not a branch", just rebuild to fix
<morphis> robru: great
<Mirv> robru: ticket 20 is good about stress testing the Train. let's see later this week when I'm about to publish it :)
<robru> Mirv: I'll try not to claw all my hair out ;-)
<sil2100> robru: phew
<sil2100> Mirv: yay for Qt 5.5, go for it - we don't have anything planned for xenial
<robru> very strange that two different people caused the same issue within one hour of each other!
<sil2100> And we already promoted a devel image last week
<robru> but not really an issue at all since presumably you want to build the new MP you just added anyway
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel, robru: I'm thinking of making the landing team meetings just once a week, I'll try to figure out the best day for those so that we can use it the best for milestone preps
<sil2100> We can always schedule additional meetings if needed
<robru> sil2100: +1000
<sil2100> Better than having to cancel those all the time
<robru> sil2100: let's say once per week and change it to an email. one weekly email ;-)
<Elleo> trainguards: heya, can anyone point out what I'm doing wrong with silo 17 to cause these "not in PPA" errors for a bunch of MRs? (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/236)
<sil2100> Elleo: hmmm
<jibel> sil2100, 1 meeting a week works for me
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100, once a week sounds good, I would suggest keeping the monday morning one on release weeks as it acts as the game plan meeting then the thursday afternoon one as the results meeting
<robru> Elleo: sil2100: "not in ppa" means that the version in Jenkins doesn't match the ppa, so either the upload failed for some reason or the ppa contents gave been deleted. Check the version numbers in the message against what's in the ppa, they may be lower (most common reason for upload rejections)
<Elleo> robru: ah, yeah, the ppa packages have a lower version number, what do I need to do to fix that?
<Elleo> robru: since it's all the autogenerated part of the version that's different (i.e. the build date)
<robru> Elleo: well i would look at the last build job log and see what it was trying to do. The error would most likely happen if the ppa versions were *higher*
<robru> Elleo: generally i would try rebuilding everything
<Elleo> robru: hmm, the lastBuild artifacts give a 404; I'll do a rebuild and see what happens
<Elleo> robru: aha, now I'm getting an error from the indicator-transfer MR with its version number going backwards, I think because we forgot to create a vivid only branch for that now that we're doing separate vivid and xenial landings
<robru> Elleo: oh yeah sorry Jenkins lost all the logs before some recent point. But yeah fix that changelog and then rebuild everything and it should work
 * robru not really here
<Elleo> robru: I'm wondering if it might be best for us to just land ubuntu-download-manager in vivid and xenial as two separate landings, then land everything else in that silo via dual landings afterwards
<robru> Elleo: dual landings are generally preferred, please email me with a summary of the challenges your having with dual and I'll look over it in the morning
<diwic> hi, a question, can one get the ci train to start with a git branch, in this case http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-pulseaudio/pulseaudio.git/?h=ubuntu
<diwic> it seems to only offer "merge proposals" or "raw tarballs"
<sil2100> diwic: hey! Sadly the train right now only supports bzr for merge proposals
<sil2100> diwic: for others you would need to create a manual source and ask someone to upload to the silo
<diwic> sil2100, ok, so that essentially makes dual landings impossible, right?
<sil2100> (either a core-dev or a trainguard, if you're not a core-dev yourself)
<sil2100> diwic: well, yeah, you would have to create two source packages for that in the dual silo
<diwic> sil2100, I'm not a core-dev but I have upload rights to pulseaudio so I could upload to xenial and ask the ci train to sync to the vivid ppa
<diwic> sil2100, that at least is what I'm going to try next
<sil2100> diwic: yeah, that could work
<diwic> sil2100, ok, thanks
<Elleo> sil2100: any ideas what's causing the xenial build error on silo 2? vivid builds fine buy xenial claims the version is missing from the changelog? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/712
<sil2100> Elleo: looking now
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Elleo: ah, yeah, since there is one version missing from the changelog indeed
<sil2100> Elleo: nothing to worry about though
<sil2100> Elleo: so, slangasek made a no-change rebuild in xenial
<Elleo> sil2100: ah, okay; that won't cause issues landing then?
<sil2100> Elleo: from what I see the current train is smarter so it should be fine
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, cool, thanks :)
<tvoss> sil2100, o/
<sil2100> tvoss: o/
<tvoss> sil2100, could you remove trust-store packages from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/657
<sil2100> tvoss: on it!
<sil2100> tvoss: you mean, xenial trust-store packages only? Or both?
<tvoss> sil2100, both, please
<sil2100> tvoss: done
<tvoss> sil2100, thx
<diwic> hi, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/720 - I'm trying to sync from xenial to the vivid ppa
<diwic> I just uploaded a new version of PulseAudio in xenial, waited for it to migrate from proposed to main, and now I want to see if I can land that on ubuntu touch as well
<sil2100> diwic: hey! You need to include the source package name in the Source Package Names field
<diwic> sil2100, thanks, that then went to complain about a different error...
<diwic> "1:7.1-1ubuntu2 does not seem to be a CI Train generated version number"
<sil2100> Hah, yeah, you seem to be hitting the train limitations ;)
<sil2100> Yeah, it's as the output says, sadly train-syncs are only supported for CI Train released packages (with the citrain versioning) as otherwise we weren't be able to guess how to modify the version number to make it not collide with anything
<sil2100> diwic: you just want to sync what's in xenial to the silo for testing by QA, right?
<sil2100> diwic: let me fetch the sources and dput to the PPA with the version changed
<diwic> sil2100, well, that's part of it, but part of it is also learning how this entire ci train thing works
<sil2100> diwic: so the CI Train thingy works well for things where we're upstream, so projects that are hosted on LP with bzr - then everything is easy as all can be dealt with merges and the train does all the work for you
<sil2100> diwic: but yeah... currently git support is not there (wasn't a priority since almost none of our projects are using git) and for manual sources it requires some manual work
<diwic> sil2100, ok, not sure where that leaves me and pulseaudio though
<sil2100> diwic: I suppose for pulseaudio it can be a bit hard to use the train, normally it would have to be handled by manual source-packages here
<diwic> john-mcaleely, ^ fyi
<sil2100> diwic: meaning you'd need to team up with someone that could upload the packages for you to the train PPAs for QA to test...
<sil2100> diwic: we *could* figure something out though to make it a bit easier
<sil2100> diwic: I would need to think if we could use some temporary bzr branch for this and use the debian/control flag not to overwrite the version number
<diwic> sil2100, and that someone needs to be a...
<sil2100> diwic: a core-dev or a trainguard
<diwic> okay
<john-mcaleely> does that need to be pushed to the ppa direct then?
<john-mcaleely> after some sort of approval/qa pass?
<john-mcaleely> (or not, whatever the process would be)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: well, it can still be released through the train, we handle publishing manual sources too
<sil2100> The problem is that it'll be a bit troublesome for diwic
<john-mcaleely> yuk
<john-mcaleely> there was me thinking it would be 'easy'
<john-mcaleely> ha
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, diwic: using the train is nice as QA has easy access to test that and sign-it-off
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, diwic: the short-coming is that diwic would have to prepare source packages and ask someone to copy them to the silo PPAs
<diwic> john-mcaleely, do we have trainguards and/or core-devs on our team to help with that?
<john-mcaleely> diwic, none I'm aware of
<john-mcaleely> well, tseliot & tjaalton are core devs. Might be unfair to land it on them tho
<john-mcaleely> not sure
<john-mcaleely> maybe ask them, see if they feel they could?
<john-mcaleely> (ie no is a reasonable answer)
<john-mcaleely> diwic, ^
<sil2100> You can always just ping trainguard with that, in the UE timezone usually me or Mirv are around to help
<diwic> john-mcaleely, ok. Tend to agree with you on that; they're not that much into ci train stuff either AFAIK
<diwic> sil2100, okay
<sil2100> So an upload takes a moment
<sil2100> diwic: should I upload that xenial sync to your silo?
<diwic> sil2100, sure, let's do that just for me to learn the process
<sil2100> diwic: done, I also pressed the 'Build' button so that the train picks up the new package pushed to the PPA
<diwic> sil2100, thanks - so now my next step is to wait for the build to either success or fail?
<sil2100> diwic: yes, once that's finished, you can test it on a phone and if you're happy with it - switch the silo to Ready for QA
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#The_QA_Signoff_Status_field
<diwic> sil2100, I've attached a test plan (which somebody else wrote), am I supposed to follow that test plan myself and mark "ready for QA" when I'm done, or is it QA that'll follow the submitted test plan?
<sil2100> diwic: usually we leave that up to the lander, but QA expects that you made sure that the package has been tested properly, so therefore assuming the test plan has been also executed
<sil2100> QA is just a gatekeeper that makes sure that the lander didn't miss anything during their testing and/or didn't skip anything during testing
<davmor2> diwic: both
<diwic> sil2100, davmor2 ok, so the test plan is being executed twice, first by me, then by QA team
<davmor2> diwic: we try and discover edge cases that might not be covered too etc, the testplan should be the essentials to a successful landing effectively
<diwic> davmor2, ok..
<sil2100> The end idea was that QA just does some base testing, but then they noticed that some landers didn't really properly execute their test plans ;)
<dobey> Mirv: can you get qtpurchasing-opensource-src through NEW so it makes it into xenial archive?
<Mirv> dobey: that needs to be approved by https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
<dobey> Mirv: ok, i didn't know if you had permissions for that or not
<Mirv> dobey: those permissions are in pretty rare hands unfortunately
<dobey> yeah
<bfiller> jibel, popey : just uploaded new gallery app to store with fixes that were approved by QA last week, need approval in store
<popey> bfiller, jibel approved
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<diwic> sil2100, I've got an updated source package in https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ubuntu/temp - could you take the just pushed pulseaudio package from there and build it in both my silo and silo 47 ?
<pmcgowan> whats up with the trello board
<diwic> sil2100, sorry, no need to do that today.
<dobey> cihelp: can any of you do manual ack of autopkgtest issues that have "always" existed? or we need coredev, or just pitti, for that?
<ev> dobey: foundations owns proposed-migration these days
<ev> kitsune (cihelp) doesn’t operate it anymore
<ev> so I believe pitti is your guy :)
<dobey> ev: thanks
<dobey> fginther_, plars: hi, can one of you upload a new payui click to the store for me please? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/55/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.137_armhf.click thanks.
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a telephony-service rebuild for vivid i386 on silo 52?
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<boiko> sil2100: are we low on arm64 builders or something?
<sil2100> boiko: done
<sil2100> boiko: yeah, it usually takes a while to get those building sadly
<boiko> sil2100: ok, thanks
<fginther> dobey, sure
<dobey> fginther: great, thanks
<fginther> dobey, uploaded
<dobey> popey: ^^ care to approve the new payui please? :)
 * popey looks
<popey> dobey, done
<dobey> popey: awesome. thanks much!
<popey> np
<dobey> slangasek, infinity: can either of you manually ack autopkgtests issues, to push things along through proposed migration?
<slangasek> dobey: anyone on the release team can if there's cause to, yes
<dobey> slangasek: can you ack ubuntu-push please? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html shows it failing install unity-scope-click on arm64/ppc/ppc64el, where unity-scope-click has never existed.
<dobey> i'm not sure why those aren't just being flagged as [always failed] though
<slangasek> dobey: that's not an autopkgtest failure, that's you building an uninstallable binary
<dobey> oh
<slangasek> you should fix the build to not build an uninstallable package, then it'll go through clean :)
<dobey> that's not new though, it's been that way for over a year :-/
 * dobey wonders how unity8 and ubuntu-push have been getting through
<slangasek> dobey: it's new because previous versions of ubuntu-push did not build at all on these architectures; now they are building uninstallable packages
<dobey> oh, right :-/
<dobey> i wonder if unity-scope-click will even build on those archs now
<dobey> bah
<dobey> ubuntu-touch-meta isn't available there, so will still be left with uninstallable binaries :(
<dobey> and unity8 doesn't build on those archs
<dobey> gah
<dobey> slangasek: i wonder how i should fix this? change the ubuntu-push-autopilot package to only build on [amd64 armhf i386] ?
<anpok> cihelp: we have a strange failure on unity-system-compositor(again?) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-system-compositor-xenial-amd64-ci/12/console
<fginther> anpok, looking
<dobey> robru: is it possible to rebuild a silo that's been published, but is stuck in proposed-migration, and then publish again, to fix an issue?
<robru> dobey: yes
<fginther> anpok, Looks like there is something wrong with an individual builder node. I've pulled it and will retry those two recent failures
<dobey> ok
<robru> dobey: publishing will only publish bits that weren't already published, so you can safely rebuild just one package in a silo that has many
<dobey> robru: ok, great, thanks
<robru> yw
<slangasek> dobey: yes, you can mark the package as Architecture: amd64 armhf i386 instead of Architecture: any in debian/control
<anpok> fginther: thx
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+build/8359782
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+build/8359781
<dobey> robru: ^^ can you retry those please?
<robru> dobey: done
<dobey> thanks
<robru> yw
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: it can still be published with that "error"
<dobey> robru: can you publish it?
<robru> well, no
<robru> dobey: I have the same publish power you do... only if it's a merge and theres' no packaging diff.
<dobey> robru: ah, for some reason i thought maybe you were motu
<robru> dobey: maybe one day ;-)
<dobey> kenvandine, slangasek: can one of you click publish on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/616 please? :)
<dobey> well, i have to go. hopefully someone can publish
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-01
<Mirv> sil2100: are you available normally for the next few hours? I'd use your newly gained super powers to publish three main packages from another silo after I've seen the main silo publishing correctly
<Mirv> sil2100: well I guess I'd need you 3-4h from now or so, so after your lunch probably
<Mirv> assuming there are no new problems of course
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
<sil2100> Yeah, I should be around, even during lunch preparation I can still do some publishings in-between
<rvr> tvoss: ping
<tvoss> rvr, o/
<rvr> tvoss: Hi. About silo 21 ... [4.] Turn GPS off from the indicator (but leave location on!) <- That switch doesn't exist anymore.
<tvoss> rvr, okay, just leave location on then
<rvr> tvoss: In System Settings, there is no option to disable GPS
<tvoss> rvr, that's fine, I did not account for that as the change landed only a few days ago
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: can somebody publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/616 for dobey ?
<rvr> tvoss: I got location quickly running the command indoor, so I guess the test case passes.
<tvoss> rvr, yup
<sil2100> Ah, xenial only landing
<sil2100> robru: looking at it now
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: it's published ages ago, the new Qt module is just in NEW
<sil2100> Oh, actually, maybe Mirv you'd like to take that one? It's a Qt landing
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: or is there a new build or something to do republishing of?
<robru> sil2100: Mirv yeah one package had to be rebuilt due to being stuck in proposed
<Mirv> robru: ah ok..
<Mirv> hmm
<robru> Mirv: publish with ignore
<Mirv> robru: right
<Mirv> robru: bug found, it tries to push something that is in NEW queue again. probably harmless but still https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/136/artifact/packagelist_rsync_ubuntu-landing-015/*view*/
<Mirv> well probably so harmless that it doesn't need to get fixed even
<robru> Mirv: yeah it skips publishing stuff already in the archive, but NEW isn't in the archive
<robru> Yay
<sil2100> bzoltan_, zsombi, Mirv: hey guys! Just a quick request - when you see an UITK bug that someone from your team is working on, could you also make sure to open up the Ubuntu RTM task for it in the bug?
<sil2100> bzoltan_, zsombi, Mirv: this would make progress tracking much easier since (as per my few announcement e-mails ;p) on overlay-ppa releases the Ubuntu RTM bug will close if the bug number is mentioned in the changelog
<sil2100> bzoltan_, zsombi: while we're at it, a quick question: did the fix for LP: #1512924 get released already? Since someone mentioned rc-proposed is good now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1512924 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Timestamps not localized in notifications" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512924
<sil2100> But I don't see it released through the bug
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I think Zoltan & Zsombor handle the bugs generally, but I'll also keep that on mind when touching bugs
<Mirv> oh, I'm at 26.1GB / 30.0GB in the Qt PPA because of the rebuilds
<rvr> tvoss: Silo 21 approved
<tvoss> rvr, thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, anything I need to do?
<tvoss> mardy, ^
<sil2100> tvoss: no, I think it's on our side now
<sil2100> tvoss: just remember about syncing those changes to xenial later
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> tvoss: (note down all the changes that aren't released to xenial for later or Steve will kill me)
<sil2100> ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, sure, a simple diff is good enough, though
<sil2100> Mirv: can I publish silo 59?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I was just about to say that please do, the 12 rsync looks good https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/91/artifact/packagelist_rsync_ubuntu-landing-012/*view*/
<Mirv> sil2100: the UITK patches are already their staging, so we discussed I'll do a fake sync of the changelog entry to their trunk and they can just ship their next release normally as dual landing
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, makes sense, silo 59 is now doing a diff of the contents (oxide takes ages)
<Mirv> oxide does
<sil2100> Mirv: "tar: oxide-qt-1.10.3/third_party/chromium/src/chrome/test: Cannot mkdir: No space left on device" :<
<sil2100> Oxide might have killed the  train
<sil2100> Yeah, I see multiple dead jenkins executors, eh
<sil2100> robru: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: uh oh :(
<sil2100> Not sure what happened, I see errors all around now
<sil2100> df: ‘/var/cache/pbuilder/build/cow.18519/run/shm’: No such file or directory
<sil2100> df: ‘/var/cache/pbuilder/build/cow.18519/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-052’: No such file or directory
<sil2100> df: ‘/var/cache/pbuilder/build/cow.1500/run/shm’: No such file or directory
<sil2100> df: ‘/var/cache/pbuilder/build/cow.1500/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-046’: No such file or directory
<sil2100> WTF
<Mirv> maybe some symlinks or such
<sil2100> Anyway, let me try publishing, maybe it'll work, I wonder if it's not super broken
<Mirv> sil2100: you could also copy-package to xenial-proposed and then try to clean the 059 so that it'd clean out the oxide diff?
<Mirv> I'm glad I managed to get 012 out then first, properly
<sil2100> Let's see, if it doesn't work then I copy-package
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: I'm just worried that we have currently 16 dead executors
<sil2100> There seems to be enough space for normal usage currently, but hmm...
<Mirv> sil2100: whenever there's a little bit of space available, one can restart them via the UI
<Mirv> a couple executors are enough for jenkins to function
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, silo 59 looks like published... I mean, the rsync looks sane
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, great! it'll probably soon show up at https://lists.canonical.com/archives/xenial-changes/2015-December/thread.html
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, it's all in. there might be something to see regarding autopkgtest results before you're off, but more likely the full situation is seen after the night
<Saviq> robru, hey, could you please have a look at why I can't copy phablet-tools to wily https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools/+packages?field.name_filter=phablet-tools&field.status_filter=published
<Saviq> robru, also, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/in-train-pot-update/+merge/279100 - seems to be doing what's needed, now who do we need to convince it's not completely dumb and stupid?
<Elleo> trainguards: Heya, anyone have any idea why build dependencies are suddenly failing for ubuntu-keyboard builds on xenial? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/228101612/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2%2B16.04.20151201-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Mirv> Elleo: possibly because Qt 5.5.1 is just landing and it'll take a bit of time before LP is happy about everything being in proposed pocket properly. if you mean within last 1h.
<Elleo> Mirv: ah, okay; thanks
 * Mirv out to team dinner
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
<sil2100> Have fun!
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, any idea what's the failure here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/lastBuild/console ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hmm, could you retry to check if it's not a single case?
<pstolowski> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> We had some free-space issues, maybe this caused those?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> let's hope :)
<tvoss> sil2100, you around?
<dobey> slangasek: hey, now proposed migration is complaining about the old binaries after i changed ubuntu-push-autopilot to only build on the three main archs. is that something we can manually work around, or do i need to make more changes in packaging?
<slangasek> dobey: that requires an archive admin to delete the old ("NBS", in parlance) binaries; I'll do that now
<dobey> slangasek: ok, thanks
<robru> Saviq: you're trying to binary copy phablet tools from xenial to wily within the same ppa? That can never work because the version number is already used, by itself. You need to download the package, change the version number, and re upload
<robru> wat
<camako> robru, argh... can I get help with this silo..  It got stuck in a bad state  ---------> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/669
<robru> camako: you mean 'bad merges'?
<camako> robru, no I got past that
<camako> ended up canceling it due to something else
<camako> it was before point of no return
<robru> camako: strange, the logs aren't loading for me
<dobey> slangasek: thanks. looks like ubuntu-push made it through now. but now pay-service says on excuses that it has an unsatisfiable depends on ubuntu-push-client on those 3 archs, but that binary package does exist there. is this just a timing issue with archive sync, or something else we need to deal with?
<robru> camako: if you have a log open can you pastebin it for me?
<camako> robru, you can't see this : https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/308/console
<camako> ok I will
<camako> robru, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13604515/
<robru> camako: huh ok that one I can see but when I click through from bileto it just says "no such file /path/to/this/log/file"
<robru> camako: one sec, I can fix that, but unfortunately without the previous log I'll never know how that broke
<kdub> what am I doing wrong when trying to assign a silo?: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6595/console
<camako> robru, you're right.. This one I can't see either : https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/306/console
<camako> that's the one I cancelled
<robru> kdub: "Name or service not known" hopefullly that's transient
<kdub> thanks robru
<robru> kdub: camako: I'm asking #webops about this because apparently everything is exploding now
<camako> Oo
<camako> thanks robru
 * dobey wonders if this jenkisn job is stuck or what
<dobey> it's been building this source package for 30 minutes already :-/
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: train has completely imploded, robru is working on it
<slangasek> dobey: ubuntu-push-client> checking
<mterry> robru, sil2100: how are we doing on silos?  Is there a spare for me to put some testing code?
<mterry> Oh, I see the title  :)
<robru> dobey: mterry: camako: kdub: now'd be a great time to go for a long walk
<mterry> heh
<dobey> oh
<camako> :-)
<mterry> robru, I'm used to seeing that phrase followed by "off a short pier"
<dobey> i *just* clicked build again too. maybe you want to kill that one? :)
<robru> mterry: no no, we like you. but the train has completely shat itself, don't hold your breath on this oe
<dobey> mterry: i think he's saying the train did that already
<mterry> robru, I knew what you were saying, just the phrasing made me double check   ;)
<slangasek> dobey: I don't see anything related to ubuntu-push blocking pay-service on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#pay-service; I do see an autopkgtest failure on armhf
<dobey> slangasek: oh, so must have been a timing issue then. i'm not sure what that armhf fialure is. seems to be for an older version of unity-scope-click for some reason, and the test setup failed to install all the dependencies. can you retrigger that to run again against the newer version or something?
<slangasek> dobey: looking
<dobey> hmm, or is excuses lying about the version there
<slangasek> dobey: excuses isn't lying; but the right answer would be for a fresh test to be triggered with -proposed pay-services when new unity-scope-click landed in xenial, and I'm not sure if that happened automatically or not
<slangasek> dobey: so I don't know why excuses reports the version that it does; I do see that unity-scope-click 0.1.1+16.04.20151124-0ubuntu1 did get tested for the new pay-service (https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/armhf/u/unity-scope-click/20151201_072158@/log.gz) and did fail
<slangasek> so yes, that result *should* be reported on excuses
<slangasek> but perhaps it doesn't report the newer version number, just the first version number where the regression was seen
<slangasek> and the unity-scope-click autopkgtest is failing a *lot*
<slangasek> when triggered by multiple dependencies
<slangasek> so probably a flaky test
<dobey> lots of things seem to be failing to install there, including bluez :-/
<dobey> and for some reason, unity-scope-click passed twice on sunday
<dobey> i wonder what broke it, and why it didn't break on amd64/i386
<dobey> dpkg: error processing package bluez (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dobey> hmm, so bluez :-/
<dobey> Job for bluetooth.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status bluetooth.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<Saviq> robru, tried a source copy, actually... what do you mean that "version is used by itself"? is it because changelog says "xenial" still in that case?
<dobey> ah, and the bluez armhf test is flagged as [always failed] :(
<dobey> that's not good
<slangasek> but bluez didn't change in xenial since Nov 9, so shouldn't account for this flakiness
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> slangasek: hmm, this error seems to have been happening before then too: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/armhf/u/unity-scope-click/20151026_110844@/log.gz
<dobey> probably some flakiness with systemd inside a chroot?
<dobey> or inside an lxc even
<dobey> i've seen similar flakiness with upgrading some packages inside my own local development lxc containers
<robru> Saviq: I mean that PPAs enforce a 1:1 relationship between version numbers and package contents. So when you try to copy a package from one PPA to the same PPA, it doesn't work because the version number is already taken by the package you're trying to copy. You need to change the version number.
<Saviq> robru, even across series?
<Saviq> robru, ok, tweaked the version to say 15.10, that got accepted, tx
<Mirv> robru: regarding the topic, I did publish 012.... and when sil2100 published the helper silo 059, jenkins ran out of space
<robru> Saviq: yw
<robru> Mirv: yeah this is unrelated, basically I did a pbuilder --clean and it decided to delete ALL of the files.
<Mirv> robru: ah, ok
<Mirv> very clean!
<robru> Mirv: i can't even
<robru> dobey: mterry: camako: kdub: are any of you still around? can you please try again what you were doing before?
<camako> robru, sure
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: train has been restored from backup; ping robru if you have any issues
<robru> camako: backup is a day old so you'll likely need to rebuild anything that you built today
<camako> robru, ah ok.. was wondering..
<robru> camako: I'm working to make this a bit more robust...
<robru> so errors like that ^^ are going to mean 'this didn't get restored from the backup' I think
<camako> robru, I issued a 'build' for mir but I don't see it on the 'build history' https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/build
<robru> camako: yeah that's just jenkins being garbage, click the most recent one and then click 'next' and it should appear. also you can click 'status' from bileto and it'll link to the right log
<camako> robru, o I think it went back in time to the back up time... latest build is supposed to be #308 but it's chewing on #299.
<camako> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/299/console
<robru> camako: well any non-backed-up job logs would be lost...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-02
<camako> robru, sure... But it "remembers" today's build history.. But assigns the next job a number from yesterday I think : https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/build
<robru> camako: yeah I can't explain that
<robru> camako: but your job is running, i think that's the best we can hope for
<camako> robru, yeah it seems to be working
<camako> thanks
<robru> camako: you're welcome! and sorry for the hassle!
<robru> camako: ^^ so your status being all "...1125 not in PPA", I'm assuming that's due to stale backups being restored, don't worry about that, I'm working on a fix for that, just leave it for now
<camako> robru, yea I was ignoring those
<veebers> trainguards Hi all, it's been a while since I've used the train. After creating a request what's my next step? Do I assign it or is that used for something else?
<renatu> traingruards, hey I am getting this error: 2015-12-01 21:24:58,594 WARNING Silo name list not found, run setup_citrain.py
<renatu> traingruars, on silo 45, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-045-1-build/114/console
<veebers> renatu: Hi, you may know :-) After requesting a silo, do I hit the Assign button or something else?
<renatu> veebers, yes, and it was building before
<veebers> renatu: sorry, I meant for my own silo. It's been a while since I've used it and things have changed
<renatu> veebers, yes you need to hit the assign button
<renatu> veebers, the silo should change to 'Ready to build"
<veebers> renatu: ah I see, awesome thanks for the help :-)
<robru> renatu: the train imploded earlier today, how old is that log? Should work if you try again
<renatu> robru, I am trying and nothing happens
<robru> renatu: what do you mean "nothing happens"? Doesn't look like you ran the job
<renatu> robru, I click on build button and the screen refresh without any new job
<robru> renatu: one sec
<robru> renatu: it's something https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-045-1-build/114/console
<robru> Brb, eating
<dobey> robru: uhm, how are there two tickets assigned to silo 21?
<dobey> i just tried to build https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/724 but it is building location-service instead
<dobey> which i see is already built in the ppa
<robru> dobey: the train experienced a catastrophic failure today and we restored from a backup.
<robru> dobey: was one of them landed already?
<robru> dobey: what ticket numbers?
<dobey> i don't know about location-service
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/724 i created earlier today
<dobey> just before the implosion
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/678 seems to be the one for location-service, and the MPs do say "Merged" on it
<robru> dobey: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-1-build/176/console you're building in 23 ho
<robru> now
<dobey> ok
<robru> dobey: sorry for the hassle.
<renatu> robru, the build started but got a very strange error
<renatu> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/722
<robru> renatu: yeah that's because the backup is probably missing address-book-app. If you want to fix that quickly you can rebuild it, or wait some hours as I'm working on a permanent fix.
<renatu> robru, ok I will rebuild it, thanks
<robru> renatu: ok, sorry
<robru> oh fun
<robru> here we go!
<Mirv> yay for working backups
<robru> Mirv: yay even more for pushing branches to lp so that backups aren't even necessary ;-)
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I read your e-mail, it sounds good
<robru> Mirv: I'm just going through and double checking that the silo states make sense and are consistent with reality. so far it seems good
<Mirv> robru: nice. thanks for your hard work.
<Mirv> it seems the Qt migration autopkgtests will take a while... this is 18h after the publishing: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome. also sorry for breaking everything constantnly
<robru> Mirv: yes I've heard that autopkgtest infra is strained
<Mirv> robru: well when you break everything in every possible way, you eventually get a really tested and bulletproof system :) and the problems haven't like caused huge, longstanding problems.
<robru> Mirv: heh, thanks. once it stabilizes I think I need to take a month off ;-)
<Mirv> robru: yes, please eventually have a good, long break and we will also then ban you from IRC this time :)
<robru> lol
<robru> Mirv: ugh, silo 12 status reporting is broken, which means auto merge is also broken. looking into it.
<Mirv> robru: thanks. a working merge / marking as Landed would be nice.
<robru> Mirv: this error is very strange though as it seems to be an error in requests library itself.
<robru> Mirv: it seems to only happen with qtdoc-opensource-src. do you know anything unusal about that one?
<Mirv> robru: it's a package that had Ubuntu changes but now is a sync from Debian, that's the only thing special I can think of
<robru> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+sourcepub/5736443/+listing-archive-extra hummmm no signer!!! dun dun dun!
<Mirv> robru: right, if you do a copy-package from Debian to PPA or archive it doesn't have a signer indeed
<robru> Mirv: also no changes file?
<Mirv> (or so the LP says in the PPA)
<Mirv> robru: I guess it's because it's never uploaded to Ubuntu, it's a LP-made sync directly from Debian
<robru> Mirv: what's happening is that the train is trying to download the changes file from the ppa and from ubuntu and confirm that the contents of the changes file from both matches (ie, that the version in proposed is really our version from the ppa and not some other package with the same version number)
<Mirv> robru: there would have been many other ones, but the others were already auto-synced from Debian to -proposed and I made a "build1" of them
<robru> Mirv: ok, pushed a fix, we'll see how it goes in about 12 minutes.
<Mirv> robru: ok!
<robru> Mirv: so the train thinks your "pre-merge commit" is a new commit
<robru> Mirv: if possible I recommend deleting your commit, and then pushing https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/qtubuntu-camera/qtubuntu-camera-ubuntu-xenial-landing-012 to lp:qtubuntu-camera instead. then the train will recognize it's own commit and report correctly that a rebuild is not needed
<robru> Mirv: as it stands, this 'new commit' warning will prevent the auto merge.
<Mirv> robru: ok, trying out
<Mirv> I tried to help Kaleo in working on his silo
<Mirv> robru: done
<robru> Mirv: ok, let's see if it works ;-)
<Mirv> no idea why I thought a manual merge would be a good idea. it was 1 min before leaving for team dinner..
<robru> hehe
<Mirv> robru: it worked!
<robru> Mirv: blam
<Mirv> robru: that's nice actually, that train supports this pre-pushing while being able to track the migration still
<robru> Mirv: it didn't used to. before it would track tip commit id's and complain if there was any change. I fixed it to use 'bzr missing' and parse the output, so now it's much smarter about if commits are missing or not
<Mirv> that's smart indeed
<robru> Mirv: did silo 12 used to contain oxide and now it doesn't?
<Mirv> robru: correct. I moved the main packages to 059 for sil2100 to publish them.
<robru> ok
<Mirv> well, more exactly non-train main packages that needed to have a manual upload instead of no-change MP.
<Mirv> moved at the very last minute, worked well and thankfully sil2100 got his core dev rights.
<robru> Mirv: no worries, just found an old copy of the source tree from the last time oxide was diffed, just cleared it out
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/24/console how's that for a train full of silos? ;-)
<Mirv> robru: sweet! :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: train experienced a catastrophic failure but has been restored to normal operation. any problems, just rebuild your silo
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 14 approved
<morphis> Mirv, sil2100: one of you have time for some uploads?
<sil2100> morphis: I'm here o/
<morphis> awesome
<mardy> Mirv: hi! For some reason whenever I build it, it tells me that it needs to be rebuilt: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/695
<Mirv> mardy: funny. the only thing I see is that there's some disparency between your MP branch and the target - like trunk is at 11, the MP says unmerged commits start from 13. so maybe try doing a new MP based on trunk where you apply the diff in a single commit or something (just a guess based on seeing there's some history with the branch)
<dobey> slangasek: hi again. can you poke qtpurchasing-opensource-src through the NEW queue in xenial?
<dobey> whee netsplits
<dobey> it'll unfortunately end up blocked in proposed though, i think, because of qt5.5
<slangasek> dobey: if I were reviewing this package in a silo, I would reject it for
<slangasek> dobey: if I were reviewing this package in a silo, I would reject it for multiple packaging issues; but since it's in the NEW queue, I guess it's going through...
<slangasek> (and Mirv isn't around for me to poke)
<dobey> slangasek: hmm, ok. yes, please bug mirv about that, as i'm sure the same issues need to be fixed in the vivid overlay version too
<slangasek> dobey: ok, he wasn't in this channel but his irc client is connected so I've braindumped to him and accepted the package
<dobey> slangasek: ok, thanks
<dobey> seems freenode is having lots of issues today
<mterry> robru, sil2100: is there a spare silo I could take for a bit for testing some code changes?
<robru> mterry: yeah there's like 15 free. You don't need to ask, generally ;-)
<mterry> robru, yeah but there was that email a bit back where you said you folks were full up
<mterry> didn't know if we were still hard up
<robru> mterry: what? That must have been over a week ago...
<mterry> robru, yeah...  :)
<mterry> Point is, I'll make  a silo
<robru> mterry: it says how many are in use on requests.c.u.c, just subtract from 60 total
<mterry> So just 6 free
<robru> mterry: OK, you can make a request and assign it yourself, just let me know if there's any trouble
<mterry> robru, that total would be interesting data to surface.  like 54 / 60 Assigne
<robru> mterry: requests page unfortunately doesn't know how many total there are, unless I hard coded it. Eventually we'll move to a system of unlimited ppas, so it won't even matter
<robru> There were 15 free when I went to bed last night, people got greedy in my sleep ;-)
<renatu> robru, xenial is having problems with qtdeclarative5-* packages. Do you know what is happening?
<renatu> robru, full build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/228221248/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.address-book-app_0.2%2B16.04.20151202.4-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> renatu: no, what? is there an error log?
<mterry> robru, I ruined everything: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/737
<robru> mterry: your merge is superceded: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-app-launch/warn-on-xapp/+merge/278497
<mterry> robru, ugh right
<mterry> robru, oh
<mterry> robru, did you see the "fail train" page?
<robru> Mirv: you still around? can you help renatu with this qt explosion? ^^
<robru> mterry: I *made* the fail train page... what are you seeing now?
<mterry> robru, well I was seeing that on that page (737) when I said I ruined everything.  But now I don't see it.  So I dunno
<robru> mterry: dunno, could be a transient network error or something. did it say an error code before it disappeared?
<mterry> robru, no
<robru> then i dunno
<mterry> robru, again: http://imgur.com/VuwWyBQ
<mterry> Oh, at least queuebot tells me error
<ChrisTownsend> Hi, the ppc64el build on Xenial failed earlier today for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/726 and according to the build log, it looks like python3.5 seg faulted during setup.  Any one know of this issue?
<ChrisTownsend> Buildlog: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/228197665/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-ppc64el.libertine_0.99.6%2B16.04.20151202-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> mterry: uh well if you see {{'s like that it means javascript isn't running to fill out the template. are you running noscript or something?
<mterry> robru, not intentionally  :)
<mterry> robru, huh.  If I refresh the page, it doesn't go away. But if I press enter in the location bar, it does
<robru> mterry: try it in firefox. I think it's a problem on your end, it's fine for me
<robru> renatu: so long story short, there's a problem with qt and it'll take some time to fix. are you able to work on something else for a day or two?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: first I've heard of it
<renatu> robru, can we land it?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hmm, I'll just do a rebuild and see what happens then.
<renatu> robru, we will be able to land it, when  it get approved, or we will need to wait for the fix?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: I'd report a python3.5 segfault directly to barry ;-)
<robru> renatu: well you can't land a package that won't build, no.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, I'll see if it happens again, and if so, poke him.
<renatu> robru, ok
<renatu> bfiller, ^^
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<robru> yw
<bfiller> renatu: what silo are you talking about
<renatu> bfiller, all address-book silos
<barry> ChrisTownsend, robru: it's more likely of course that some extension is misbehaving
<bfiller> robru: we'll need to get that sorted rather quickly as it will potentially block a lot of silos
<bfiller> which I'm sure you already know
<dobey> trainguards: for xenial FTBFS fixes on dual landed packages, is it required to go through the full QA process to land a trivial fix?
<ChrisTownsend> Hrrm, now all build are failing due to a different reason...
<dobey> i'll presume not for now
<dobey> heh
<robru_hates_irc> mterry: just a note, your qtmir-gles build will fail because you are trying to build qtmir 0.4.7 but qtmir-gles is still 0.4.6. If you're going to bump the upstream version number you have to do it in both branches
<mterry> robru_hates_irc, ugh -- I was just trying to avoid the error about not having qtmir-gles
<mterry> robru_hates_irc, I didn't want to bother making a real qtmir-gles branch
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: next time please don't do a full source rebuild for a single-arch failure.  we can retry single architectures
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: random segfaults on ppc64el are likely a known (but fortunately quite rare) bit of guest memory corruption
<robru_hates_irc> mterry: no big deal, just s/0.4.6/0.4.7/ on the first line of the changelog in qtmir-gles
<robru_hates_irc> mterry: most of the -gles pain has been automated away
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Ok, how do I just do a single arch rebuild?  I don't see any obvious option for that.
<robru_hates_irc> ChrisTownsend: you have to ask me and I can do it
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: anyone with direct upload access to the silo can do it, so anyone in ~ci-train-ppa-service
<ChrisTownsend> robru_hates_irc: Hmm, well, now I know
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Ok, thanks
<robru_hates_irc> ChrisTownsend: there's an open bug about adding a train feature so people can retry ppa builds but it hasn't been a priority unfortunately.
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: robru_hates_irc: Since I did do the full source rebuild, any ideas why all xenial builds are failing?
<dobey> err, xenial archive wonky at the moment?
<robru_hates_irc> ChrisTownsend: what silo #? i lost my scrollback
<ChrisTownsend> robru_hates_irc: 044
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+packages has all build failures on xenial due to unable to install build deps
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, maybe wonky archive.
<dobey> i don't know when will be an appropiate time to have someone poke the retries though
<cjwatson> haha yeah that was some amusement with archive admin
<cjwatson> a certain person deleted qtbase-opensource-src from xenial-proposed
<cjwatson> slangasek was just in #launchpad-ops asking for undeletion instructions, which I provided
<robru_hates_irc> cjwatson: is anybody working on a fix for that? timo just signed off...
<dobey> ah
<robru_hates_irc> nice
<cjwatson> so it should be back after the next publisher cycle
<dobey> fun
<robru_hates_irc> cjwatson: how long are publisher cycles?
<cjwatson> as long as they take
<cjwatson> but typically 15 minutes ish
<robru_hates_irc> ah ok
<slangasek> yes; fixed on the archive side, and I'm addressing the removal with the responsible AA so that we don't end up in a revert war.
<robru_hates_irc> slangasek: I liked Mirv's plan to fix the contested issue in the next upload
<robru_hates_irc> rather than breaking the entire world
<ChrisTownsend> robru_hates_irc: Well, I'll need a xenial only rebuild for all archs for the silo when this is fixed:)
<robru_hates_irc> ChrisTownsend: will do
<ChrisTownsend> robru_hates_irc: Thank you!
<robru_hates_irc> yw
<dobey> i guess a bunch of things will need that :)
<cjwatson> ok, I retried that seconds too early, trying again
<robru_hates_irc> cjwatson: oh are you doing the retries? thanks
<cjwatson> well, some
<cjwatson> robru_hates_irc: I've done 10 and 44, but I haven't been keeping an eye on what else might need it
<cjwatson> robru_hates_irc: also haven't touched the train (can't remember if that's needed nowadays), just silos
<robru_hates_irc> cjwatson: nah these days it'll notice things on it's own
<cjwatson> thought so, good
<robru_hates_irc> renatu: ok, the issue with qt should be resolved, I've retried your builds
<renatu> robru_hates_irc, thanks
<renatu> robru_hates_irc, was quick than a day :D
<robru_hates_irc> renatu: yeah thanks to slangasek fixing it quickly, I was afraid it would take longer (qt is usually quite slow to move)
<robru> there we go
<dobey> hmm
<ogra_> this channel has turned into a logfile
<dobey> i guess i can't do that :-/
<dobey> robru: so having upload rights isn't enough to be able to publsih something?
<robru> dobey: nope, it published. There's just a race condition between the status updater and the publisher, so it reverted to "successfully built" status temporarily before noticing the publish was successful
<dobey> robru: ah, ok
<robru> ogra_: yeah i increased the granularity of the status reporting (now reporting per-arch statuses) and the bot went crazy pinging constantly. I'm not sure how to get it under control again
<dobey> robru: fix the code to wait until all statuses are either failed or success, until reporting in channel?
<dobey> (not sure how hard that would be, of course)
<robru> dobey: well the problem with that I'd that i want the first failure reported as early as possible so people can respond to it
<robru> I'd have to come up with a regex that ignores statuses that only have some combination of building/built but reports all failures
<dobey> well, i mostly ignore the bot anyway
<dobey> i should probably just actually /ignore it, so it doesn't even show up for me
<robru> dobey: right, it'd be worth paying attention to if it didn't spam constantly ;-)
<dobey> well i just pay attention to the PPA page and the requests page
<robru> dobey: right but the advantage of the bot is that it's a push notification instead of having to reload the page constantly
<robru> Also i personally love the bot because i need to keep an eye on all failures, and investigate ones that are train problems
<dobey> robru: implement actual push notifications support, and write a simple app for the phone? :)
<robru> dobey: ugh, push notifications ;-) I'd rather use cross platform tech like sending you emails
<dobey> robru: there's a W3C proposal for push notifications :)
<robru> Ooooh
<dobey> of course, i'm sure it's not implemented anywhere useful
<robru> I'll add support for w3c push and let the phone adapt to me ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-03
<morphis> Mirv, robru: anyone time for an upload?
<Mirv> morphis: sure
<Trevinho> robru: for some reason https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/735 says that I've to rebuild unity... While I already did that... Not sure why.
<rvr> Elleo: ping
<Elleo> rvr: pong?
<rvr> Elleo: Hi
<rvr> Elleo: There is a failing autopilot test in silo 2 (keyboard)
<rvr> Elleo: https://trello.com/c/O6WgMzXS/2534-712-ubuntu-landing-002-ubuntu-keyboard-michael-sheldon
<Elleo> rvr: ah, hadn't spotted that, wasn't failing when I ran the tests locally :/
<Elleo> might be flaky will see if I can reproduce it
<rvr> Elleo: Ok
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ping
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  somebody has landed something with OTA8 that forced ssh to accept only 1024 long keys... that practically broke all SDK IDE where the developers had paired devices with the QtCreator. I would love to see that change reverter :) kind of...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: pong
<sil2100> bzoltan_: oh! hm, do you know which package upload caused that?
<sil2100> Was that a security update, or an overlay landing?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: i assume it was the openssh-server
<Elleo> rvr: haven't been able to reproduce this locally at all, after rerunning that test a couple of dozen times on a krillin :/
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I'm asking since I didn't see any offending change in the latest openssh for vivid, but let me dig deeper
<Elleo> rvr: can't seem to connect to s-jenkins to kick of a retry there though, not sure why general VPN stuff is working; guessing something got messed up when I upgraded to wily the other day
<bzoltan_> sil2100: afaik there is no ssh server in the Overlay PPA
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sil2100: right it doesn't say anything at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/openssh/+changelog
<rvr> Elleo: Ok
<rvr> Elleo: Maybe some race condition
<sil2100> It might have been the previous one, but I don't see much related things in the changelog there too
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: silly me, it was on the rc-poposed image
<Elleo> rvr: maybe, the krillins are a bit slower than the makos which might be why it hasn't triggered in jenkins before
<Elleo> rvr: but haven't been able to hit it on my krillin yet
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  it happened with kaleo's device what he flashed with rc-proposed
<sil2100> bzoltan_: could you guys try to bisect with which rc-proposed image it started being like that? We could then check which upload is guilty
<sil2100> Since openssh was updated last 1.5 month ago
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  the 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1.3 does 1024 key length
<sil2100> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/214762531/openssh_1%3A6.7p1-5ubuntu1.2_1%3A6.7p1-5ubuntu1.3.diff.gz <- this is the diff, I doubt that this change causes issues
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: ssh -vvv output would be helpful I'm sure
<cjwatson> because I'm the openssh maintainer and I can't parse your complaint about it
<cjwatson> certainly no vivid update has intentionally changed any key length policy
<cjwatson> but you may be misconstruing the problem in some way, so debug output
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  one of us has flashed his device what was paired with his desktop and got this -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13643148/
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: sil2100: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh_6.7p1-5ubuntu1.3/changelog
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: what version of openssh-client is on the desktop system in question?
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: 1:7.1p1-1
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: this is a client-side problem, not a server-side problem
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: and relates to an upgrade in xenial, not in vivid
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: good to hear :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: just change ./share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/openssh_publickey to use -b 1024 rather than -b 768
<cjwatson> I'm not going to back this out, 768 bits is ridiculously short
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  that is fine, but what to do with the existing keys.. there are 10k+ users out there with SDK IDE installed. Maybe we push a release to force a key recreation.
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: uh, this error comes from ssh-keygen, while generating keys
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: before you invent problems maybe check that they are actually problems :)
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: so the existing keys will continue to work?
<cjwatson> though let's see, just checking
<cjwatson> https://anongit.mindrot.org/openssh.git/commit/?id=933935ce was the commit in question
<cjwatson> I cannot guarantee that ssh will in general continue to accept insecurely short host keys
<cjwatson> it would be negligent to do so
<cjwatson> http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.0 makes it clear that they will refuse such keys in future
<cjwatson> zbenjamin: I *think* it's still accepted for the time being, though you can fairly easily check by just sshing to a device with such a host key.  however, I'd advise pushing some kind of update to force generating less weak host keys in any case
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: ok thanks , we will figure something out
<cjwatson> since you're generating the key on the client, I highly doubt that there's a substantial performance justification for going with extremely weak keys
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  thanks for the help and updates... one possible lame but edcational question. When you talk about "extremely weak keys", what do you actually mean?
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: 768-bit RSA keys are completely insecure and broken
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: even 1024-bit is shaky; maybe in this specific case it doesn't matter too much but it's ssh's responsibility to consider more general security
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: What does that mean in practice? What calculating power needed to break a 768bits key in T time?
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: I am not challenging :) just wish to understand.
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: I don't recall the current figures, it's not something I keep track of
<cjwatson> but 768-bit RSA was first factored in 2010 or so, and this sort of thing tends to be exponential
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: I mean that I would differeciate between "a layman can break it with a laptop in hours" and "institutional organizations can brak it in weeks with M$ costing hw"
<cjwatson> I believe it's probably still closer to the latter
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> in 2003 RSA Labs were recommending a minimum RSA key size of 1024 bits for applications that needed to be secure until 2010, and larger key sizes beyond that
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: NIST SP 800-131A recommendation from 2011 said for RSA 1024-bit keys: "acceptable through 2010, deprecated from 2011 through 2013, disallowed after 2013" - so if anything ssh has been quite generous here
<cjwatson> given that it still accepts 1024-bit
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: sounds fair. I have read somewhere that the encription time is like 10x higher with duble length key. Do you think it could be an issue?
<cjwatson> current recommendations are http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/SpecialPublications/NIST.SP.800-131Ar1.pdf
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: I find it pretty hard to believe that even phone hardware would have a problem with 1024-bit keys, but profile before guesswork
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: note that RSA is used for authentication, but faster ciphers are used for bulk transport once the session has been established
<bzoltan_> cjwatson:  that sounds logical
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: (my crypto friends reckon a back-of-the-envelope estimate of about a thousand pounds to break 768-bit RSA at the moment)
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: shit :) that is not much
<cjwatson> that's the friend who has a shed full of computers where he does recreational number theory
<cjwatson> so I'd be inclined to trust his estimates on this, if not entirely on sensible things to spend one's money on :-)
<bzoltan_> :D
<sil2100> robru, jibel, davmor2, rvr, ToyKeeper, Mirv: sorry for the google calendar spam, google had some issues when I tried re-organizing the landing meetings
<rvr> sil2100: No problem
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll give you spam in a minute, throw at speed and left in the tin ;)
<davmor2> thrown even
<popey> pmcgowan, heya, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1518764 is currently targetted to OTA-9, any chance we can get it in for OTA-8.5? Music app (due to qtmir bug) can cause really bad battery drain.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518764 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Music app high power consumption when paused" [High,Triaged]
<pmcgowan> popey, ok with me, does it have the new playlist stuff since it looks like that has to land
<popey> pmcgowan, this is separate from the playlist stuff.
<pmcgowan> popey, I know but the underlying support is landing in 8.5
<pmcgowan> so we could get that early maybe, but not required
<popey> pmcgowan, just asked ahayzen and he's discussing with jhodapp AIUI
<popey> still an outstanding issue.
<pmcgowan> ok
<popey> seems two blockers right now, which the guys are discussing
<popey> so we may or may not have bg playlists ready by ota-8.5, but can at least try.
<jhodapp> popey, pmcgowan yeah I made ahayzen aware that as soon as the hotfix lands they could release the new music-app with bgplaylist support any time they're ready after that
<pmcgowan> popey, there is no fix for that issue yet it seems
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, ok
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i think there are at least two issues that need fixing first though?
<popey> pmcgowan, the qtmir one? mzanetti mentioned earlier he's tasking someone on it.
<jhodapp> ahayzen, in the backend part or you mean in music-app?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, the removeItems() thing (breaking multiselect delete)... and the trackClicked issue when selecting the same index i still need to investigate if it is us or you
<ahayzen> jhodapp, backend
<ahayzen> jhodapp, bug 1518152
<ubot5> bug 1518152 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "removeItem is slow and causes issues due to async, therefore requesting removeItems(list)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518152
<pmcgowan> popey, need a fix quick to make the ota
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yeah I knew you were looking into the trackClicked stuff and let me know if you end up thinking it's a backend issue as soon as you can
<ahayzen> jhodapp, will do :-)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, and yes we'll add the small patch to qtmultimedia for removeItems()...let me know when you're ready with the other parts and a code review and I'll add the patch to a silo
<ahayzen> jhodapp, coolio :-)
<davidbarth> jibel: hey; new tested silos on their way to you guys; with accepted merge proposals, for a change ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: ooookayy after a really long day I have upstream fixes for two KDE (kwin, marble) Qt 5.5 autopkgtests regressions. after those are done everything should migrate, so please currently don't accept any new landings to be published that conflict with the Qt landing's packages since it should/could be all done within a couple of hours or so.
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: Qt 5.5 landings silos are currently 012, 059, 008 and 035. sorry :D
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/ ACK
<sil2100> Wow, that's a lot of silos
<sil2100> ;)
<awe> tvoss, have you had a chance to discuss the hotfix with sil2100?
<tvoss> awe, yup, left comment on silo, silo is good as is
<awe> ok, also discussed with davmor2 this morning.  When QA tests the silo, they should do so with rc-proposed.  Then when the hot-fix is staged, the two extra packages from the overlay PPA will also need to be copied
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, any chance you could tell us what plugins are installed on s-jenkins so we can bootstrap our Jenkaas request?
<awe> also, should we defer landing silo-013 till silo-26 lands and the hotfix staged?
<awe> tvoss, ^^
<tvoss> awe, hence the reminder to sil on the silo :)
<tvoss> awe, +1 on holding back 13
<tvoss> awe, that's the reason it still says qa required
<tvoss> awe, much like 47
<awe> thanks tvoss
<tvoss> awe, with that, we should be good to hand to qa
<awe> +1
<tvoss> awe, I'm grabbing dinner
<tvoss> back later
<awe> k
<awe> tvoss, I updated silo-013 to 'Ready for QA'
<psivaa> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647332/ is the list, but please note that all of the plugins may not be needed for all the requirements.
<Saviq> psivaa, of course, thanks
<psivaa> Saviq: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/Jenkaas/UserDocs contains information about the need of IS involvement and best practices regarding that
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah, just going through that, but there's no list of "interesting" plugins there unfortunately
<Saviq> psivaa, btw, care to join #jenkaas on irc.c.c?
<dobey> hmm
 * dobey wonders how long until qt 5.5 makes it into xenial archive
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 48 is in xenial proposed.. can you tell if its' stuck? and if so can we force merge
<tvoss> awe, but we are holding it back, right?
<tvoss> awe, @silo 13
<awe> tvoss, silo-13?  yes, we're holding it back
<awe> I updated silo-26
<awe> ( hope that wasn't incorrect )
<awe> as it was still 'QA Required', and I thought we'd all ack'd it
<salem_> trainguards: I am getting  "No space left on device" on silo 52, is this a known issue?
<mzanetti> trainguards: seems we're out of space: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/10/console
<mzanetti> heh
<robru> It is now
<robru> One sec guys
<robru> huh that's weird, it says 1.3GB available
<mzanetti> hmm... had 2 runs in a row with this error
<robru> mzanetti: ok I just freed up a little bit more, try again
<boiko> robru: same thing (no space left) on silo 52, should I try rebuilding?
<robru> boiko: hang on a sec let's see if mzanetti's works first. could be that there's enough disk space for one but not both
<boiko> robru: yep, ok
<salem_> robru, sorry, I just triggered a rebuild, want me to cancel?
<robru> salem_: nah let's see what happens
<salem_> robru, ok
<robru> 1G free still...
<robru> 1.4G
<mzanetti> mine did go further than before... but will still be a while until it's done (unity8)
<mterry> mzanetti, stop hogging all the space, some of us have silos to build!  ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, just saw that mine failed for same reason.  let me know when yours is done
<mzanetti> mterry, I'm building dednick's one... it's not even for me :D
<robru> hmm 700M
<mterry> heh
<mzanetti> success!
<mzanetti> at least they're uploaded to the ppa now
<robru> oh god 500M u guise
<robru> oh 1.8G now, nice
<mzanetti> that makes 1.3G per unity8 build I guess
<robru> turns out 10GB disk isn't big enough to fit pbuilders for all supported ubuntu releases, whodathunkit?
<boiko> robru: what is this diff missing state?
<boiko> robru: nevermind, the state changed to preparing packages :)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: There is a new version of fakechroot in Xenial that we need in Overlay.  What is the best way to get it in there?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Or maybe Vivid SRU?  Not sure about that though.
<tvoss> awe, ah, because you said: you set silo 13 to ready for qa:)
<awe> tvoss, sorry for the confusion; I thought I typed 26, but it's long gone in the scrollback
<awe> ;/
<tvoss> awe, admittedly, 13 * 2 = 26
<awe> haha
<ssweeny> that's just science
<awe> no scott
<awe> it's math
<awe> ;D
<awe> tvoss, sorry to be the bearer of bad news, however I just noticed that the versions of the Qt base packages were never changed to strip the "~testX" version suffixes
<awe> in silo-26
<awe> ;(-
<tvoss> ffs
<awe> Mirv mentioned needed to change this at some point once we blessed the changes to Qt
<tvoss> Mirv, you around?
<awe> but it apparently didn't get done
 * tvoss crosses fingers
 * awe sighs
<awe> so close...
<robru> ChrisTownsend: do you need it only on phones or do you need it on vivid desktops too?
<Saviq> tvoss, unlikely for Mirv to be here (he's in Helsinki on a SDK sprint), but any of the trainguards should be able to help if it's just a matter of fixing the version number
<awe> Saviq, pretty sure qtbase is not under CI, and has to be manually dput to a silo
<tvoss> right, what awe said. It's a little more involved as I understand it
<Saviq> awe, sure, but it's there already
<Saviq> awe, so just a download, modify version, upload, any trainguard can do :)
<robru> awe: tvoss: Saviq: i have dput powers, just tell me exactly what you need (what package/ppa)
<awe> ok; that's some voodoo I've never done
<awe> cool
<awe> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026
<tvoss> robru, what saviq said ^
<awe> the "~testX" versions suffixes need to be removed from
<awe>  qtbase-opensource-src
<robru> OK gimme a minute
<awe> and qtbase-opensource-src-gles
<awe> np
<awe> and robru, I think earlier problem I saw was related to my network dropping out
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Really, only for phones, but for me, I have the overlay enabled on a Vivid desktop system for development.
<awe> ChrisTownsend, brave man
<robru> ChrisTownsend: then overlay is fine
<ChrisTownsend> awe: lol, that's how I roll;-)
<awe> just don't report any ofono bugs please
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you can do sync silo to copy the xenial version to vivid. i can help you with that in a minute, just doing this qt thing first
<ChrisTownsend> awe: No need to make calls on my laptop, so I think I'm good.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Cool, thanks
<robru> awe: tvoss: Saviq: so just to confirm, you guys want the version number to be "5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid1"
<robru> (just drop the 'test' part and not change anything else)
<Saviq> robru, yup
<tvoss> hah, gotta love the random ICEs that gcc5 is producing
<ogra_> tvoss, its a feature ... "added developer entertainment"
<tvoss> yeah, like don't get used to stuff just working, care for us
<tvoss> it's a bit like a tamagotchi, occasionally, you have to call the ninja twice
<ogra_> heh
<robru> awe: tvoss: Saviq: ok uploaded, will take some time to build
<awe> yes, it will
<awe> ;D
<awe> thanks much robru!
<robru> awe: you're welcome
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok, you ever done a sync silo before?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Nope
<tvoss> thanks a lot robru
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok I'll set it up. there's some magic
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome!
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: actually I just realized a sync won't work automatically, I'll have to manually prepare the package, one sec.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/745 ok here's the request, I just uploaded the package to ppa 6. the bot should ping when the build completes, then you can test on your device that it does what you need.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thank you very much!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ^ ok that's ready for testing
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yep, testing it now.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: also here's the diff between what's in the silo and what's in vivid currently: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/fakechroot_vivid_content.diff/*view*/ maybe give that a look over and make sure it's what you expect
<ChrisTownsend> robru: It's a pretty large diff, so I'm guessing it's what I expect, but I can tell you the diff definitely has the fix I'm looking for:)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Also, I have confirmed the package does fix the issue in practice as well.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: great, so just mark the request 'ready for qa' and they can confirm it doesn't make the phones explode, then we can get a core dev to release it
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, will do.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: oh, also, please fill out the test plan with steps that qa people can take to confirm that this change doesn't break anything (indicate affected phone bits, etc)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Well, that package is not included by default in any normal phone image, only in the PD image.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: pd?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: ubuntu-pd, ie, pocket desktop
<robru> ChrisTownsend: oh well if it's not in phone images then i guess it doesn't need qa
<robru> ChrisTownsend: pd is just experimental right? like it hasn't shipped to any customers yet?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yes, it's still only experimental.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok, I don't think we need qa then. you confirmed the fix is working for you?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yes, confirmed it's all good and doesn't break any other functionality that I need.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok I'll copy it to the overlay, one sec
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Also, silo 044 is ready to be published and I don't have permission to do so, I'm guessing because of package changes.  I need a motu to ack, right?
<ChrisTownsend> I say motu because it's in universe.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: assuming all packages are in universe, you need a motu, yeah
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, just making sure, thanks again
<robru> ChrisTownsend:  don't know any motus in this tz, usually kenvandine or mterry are my go-to core devs for publishing
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Well, I imagine a core dev can ack as well:)
<robru> yes
 * kenvandine waves
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: :)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: You care to ack silo 044 for me?
 * robru --> lucnh
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Thanks!
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, np
<Saviq> bregma, hey, I've a weird status in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/29 - unity8/xenial says it needs rebuild because of new commits... but why wouldn't it say that for unity8/vivid, too?
<Saviq> bregma, and I've no idea why I pung you about it ;P
<Saviq> robru, ↑↑
<Saviq> or well, I have an idea, been thinking about you :P
<bregma> :)
<Saviq> robru, this looks real weird https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-0-status/163/console
<robru> Saviq: when that happens you can run the job with 'debug' enabled to see the raw 'bzr missing' data that it used to come to that conclusion
<robru> Saviq: actually I've been noticing some buggy bzr missing results, could be a transient failure
 * Saviq does
<robru> Saviq: the part about not saying new commits for vivid isn't weird, it's because vivid isn't built from cmmits, vivid is built by munging the xenial build, so when it checks for new commits it only knows about xenial's commits
<Saviq> robru, ack
<robru> Saviq: oh you ran build with debug, I mean to run status with debug.
<Saviq> robru, right, will stop
<robru> Saviq: wait
<robru> Saviq: it has the same info ;-)
<Saviq> yeah I know
<robru> at least for bzr missing
<Saviq> robru, it just goes "You have 19 extra revisions:" and then "ERROR New commits:"
<robru> Saviq: looking
<Saviq> looks wrong IMO
<robru> Saviq: hmmmm
<robru> Saviq: it's because of timo's direct trunk commit
<robru> Saviq: train isn't expecting that and it's not in any of your branches so the train thinks it's a commit you've deleted from your branches.
<robru> Saviq: second time today I've seen this issue. the "fix" is to merge trunk into all your branches. let me think on it for a second, maybe I can make the train smarter...
<Saviq> robru, LP commits translations periodically, so that's not really a solution
<Saviq> which I imagine would result in the same situation? and if not - why?
<robru> Saviq: no no it ignores lp translations commits. this issue is specifically because *timo* made a trunk commit
<Saviq> robru, ok understood
<robru> Saviq: so, wait. did you actually rebuild since timo's trunk commit?
<Saviq> robru, yeah
<Saviq> robru, rebuild's 1.5h ago, trunk commit was like 2 days ago
<robru> slangasek: ^^ yeah I don't understand this, he says he rebuilt since the trunk commit
<Saviq> there's even a translations commit from yesterday on top of it
<dobey> huh
<dobey> for unity8?
<slangasek> robru: when someone does a rebuild, what do you do on the bzr side wrt the silo branch in lp that's being landed?
<robru> slangasek: first build and rebuilds are the same: we branch trunk, merge the input branches into it, build it, upload to ppa, then push branch to lp. the previous branch is simply discarded (we push with --overwrite)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> then my guess was wrong ;)
<dobey> the bzr --missing output is a bit weird
<dobey> i can't tell what's going on there
<robru> dobey: you mean like, in general, or you're finding something strange in this case?
<robru> dobey: what's happening is that the silo has a dozen MPs, and we merge them all into one branch. so when it says "you have 20 extra revisions" it's talking about other branches we merged in. it's ignoring that correctly, but it's getting caught up on a trunk commit that isn't merged into any of the branches htough
<dobey> robru: maybe i'm reading it wrong, but somehow it looks like it's complaining about commits in the temporary branch missing from trunk
<dobey> it shouldn't care if there are commits to trunk that aren't in those branches though
<dobey> as long as the branches can be merged into trunk, all is fine
<robru> dobey: yeah you're reading it wrong, it's only comparing the train's merged branch against the trunk branch and input branches, looking for new commits that haven't been built.
<dobey> but why does it care?
<dobey> granted, there is *way* too much going on in that log
<robru> dobey: it cares because it's trying to inform you if you need to rebuild your silo or not. In this case it's got a false positive caused by a non-train trunk commit
<dobey> i don't think that's the cause
<dobey> at least it shouldn't be. i've done non-train trunk commits and never hit this issue before
<dobey> ie, never saw this during all the gcc5 insanity
<robru> dobey: this code changed recently from "just record tip commit id" to "parse bzr missing output" and so far it's been great as long as you don't do non-train commits to trunk ;-)
<dobey> well even if train does the commits, shouldn't it also fail if train commiets something, and i try to make a silo from another branch that was branched from trunk prior to that commit?
<dobey> are you doiong "bzr missing" before committing to the temp train branch?
<robru> Saviq: are you in a hurry to land this silo? steve and I have a plan but it may take me some time to implement properly.
<dobey> well, qt 5.5 still going nowhere i guess, which blocks my other silo from getting through to release pocket, and blocks me from getting my new silo rebuilt
<Saviq> robru, not before tomorrow, no
<dobey> so i'm off
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-04
<robru> Saviq: slangasek: ok I have a fix in staging, just have to clean up the unit tests then I can roll it out
<veebers> robru: you still around perchance? Query re: tree. Have tested ready to approve/release/something. Which button should I push :-)
<robru> veebers: tree?
<veebers> hah that was odd, train
<veebers> robru: sorry miss typed that, the train :-)
<robru> veebers: ok, so you want to release autopilot? just click 'publish', then 'build' on the jenkins job that opens. if any action is needed the jenkins log will guide you
<veebers> robru: awesome, thanks for clarifing
<veebers> clarifying*
<veebers> friday is hard
<robru> veebers: thursday here mate ;-)
<veebers> robru: Hah, it's hard living in the future ;-)
<robru> veebers: there is a certain hilarity to "ugh, friday is hard" "it's thursday tho"
<veebers> heh true ^_^. I think there is a Homer Simpson quote along those lines. "Not like stupid _fake_ Saturday that almost got me fired."
<robru> veebers: oh man you're right! homer's even better though, it was more like "ahhh, I love saturdays" "homer, it's wednesday" "doh!"
<veebers> robru: ^_^ hey, i suspect the error" ERROR Publish failed: Silo has bad status.:" is due to the QA Apprval needed? How can I change that to approved?
<robru> veebers: oh you didn't get qa approval? bad! bad veebers!
 * robru swats with newspaper
<veebers> robru: lol I am QA and I have it approved ;-)
<sil2100> Did I hear some QA sign-off infringement here?!
<robru> veebers: wait, what silo?
<veebers> robru: 034
<robru> veebers: no it's complaining because your silo status is 'needs rebuild'
<sil2100> veebers: didn't you hear self-approving is bad?! It's like liking/+1'ing your own posts on FB/G+
<veebers> sil2100: hah :-) The MP wasn't self approved, but I did do the testing
<robru> veebers: looks like you did a direct trunk commit? you should probably rebuild to incorporate that into the silo
<veebers> robru: oh, why does it need rebuilt?
<sil2100> ;)
<veebers> robru: trunk is our development, we release into 1.5 branches etc.
<veebers> robru: nothing has changed since I originally built the silo
<sil2100> o/
<robru> veebers: let me dig in a bit
<veebers> robru: cheers
<robru> veebers: i can't even
<veebers> o_0 ?
<robru> veebers: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-034-0-status/177/console so here's the debug log where it shows the raw 'bzr missing' output that makes it think there's new commits
<robru> veebers: there's a bunch of commits from CI bot <ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com> that have it very confused
<robru> veebers: I think this is the same problem Saviq was experiencing earlier, I have an experimental fix ready but I'm just writing unit tests for it. can you wait a couple hours to publish or are you in a big hurry
<robru> ?
<veebers> robru: I can wait :-)
<robru> veebers: ok thanks, hopefully I can get this finished before my appointment at the gym...
<robru> (1.5 hours)
<veebers> robru: sweet. You need to make an appointment for the gym?
<robru> veebers: well the appointment is with my personal trainer ;-)
<veebers> ah I see, sweet
<robru> veebers: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-034-0-status/183/console well, that exploded. I'll investigate when I get back, ~2hrs
<robru> Saviq: fix is looking good on your silo
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks :-)
<veebers> robru: FYI I'm EOW, If you need any feedback re: autopilot landing, jibel or nuclearbob should be able to help :-) Hve a good one o/
<Mirv> mornings
<Mirv> en route to sprint
<tvoss> Mirv, O/
<tvoss> Mirv, o/ even :) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/629
<tvoss> Mirv, qtbase failed to build on ppc64el
<Mirv> tvoss: ok, rebuilding, seems like temporary ICE, ppc64el builders have had those lately
<tvoss> Mirv, yeah, my #ICE/day went up recently, too, to something like 5
<Saviq> Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13665814/
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like oxide grew 17MB?
<Saviq> liboxideqtcore0
<Saviq> Installed-Size: 76604
<Saviq> Installed-Size: 60408
<Saviq> any chance it's built with debug?
<Saviq> Mirv, all the .pak files grew two orders of magnitude http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13666052/
<Saviq> oSoMoN, any idea about that ↑? that's oxide compiled against Qt 5.4 vs. Qt 5.5
<Saviq> liboxideqtcore0a grew 16MB :/
<oSoMoN> Saviq, let me check
<jibel> popey, I added a comment on the reminders app card
<jibel> popey, no results of automated tests essentially
<popey> that's new, we've never had to do that before.
<jibel> popey, because I was not reviewing your clicks before :)
<jibel> it's the first time I look at reminders
<popey> Ok, why are we getting inconsistent QA requests ?
<popey> I don't think i should have to provide different things depending on who reviews it :(
<jibel> if there are automated tests it is good to run them and have the results. and there are qml and ap tests
<jibel> popey, true, we also have to review our own rules. But we request results of AP tests for non core app, there is no reason core apps would be an exception
<popey> Right. Just news to me.
<jibel> sorry
<Mirv> Saviq: sorry, lunching. great catch, interesting!
<Mirv> Saviq: it's a no-change rebuild as such
<Mirv> Saviq: probably filing a bug is a good idea to study it
<Mirv> Saviq: if that was 16MB and proposed new packages otherwise were 4MB and I think there were one or two smaller new deps, that's starting to be the total number you saw. but Oxide practically explains all of it, plus probably Qt really did grow a bit itself too.
<oSoMoN> Saviq, Mirv: where can I find packages for oxide compiled against Qt 5.5 ? I’d like to compare the contents of the pak files that grew so much in size
<Mirv> oSoMoN: launchpad
<Mirv> oSoMoN: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/1.10.3-0ubuntu0.15.10.2
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, actually parts of Qt reduced in size (like qtgui), I'm not looking at anything else, this one is the culprit
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yikes, it's like a whole book ended up in plain text in there
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it looks like the larger pak files contain chromium browser strings, no idea how they ended up there (they don’t seem to be there in the amd64 package)
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, any idea what happened here? ^^
<oSoMoN> only the armhf build is affected, i386 and amd64 have lightweight pak files as expected
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, not sure. But this looks suspicious:
<chrisccoulson> ninja: warning: multiple rules generate gen/repack/am.pak. builds involving this target will not be correct; continuing anyway
<boiko> Mirv: hi, is the new Qt landing just blocked on autopkgtest? we have a silo fixing telephony-service (the mediarole thing), can we mark it as ready for QA or do we need to wait for Qt to land in xenial first?
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, yes, although this happens also on the amd64 build, and the pak files are correct there
<Mirv> boiko: it's not really blocked anymore since yesterday evening's two fixes, but the autopkgtest infra is very overloaded due to glibc upload
<boiko> Mirv: ah ok
<Mirv> boiko: the silos are building against -proposed, so yes it's ok to mark it as ready for QA
<boiko> Mirv: great! thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can you retry the armhf build for oxide-qt in silo 59, see if the issue goes away by any chance?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh, no, it's a) succeeded (can't be retried), b) published, so shouldn't be touched
<Mirv> oSoMoN: we can of course compile it somewhere again
<Mirv> let me use 032 where I'm currently dumping all kinds of testing stuff since we're low on silos
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok
<Mirv> oSoMoN: building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+sourcepub/5747666/+listing-archive-extra
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, something's pulling in stuff under chrome/, but I'm not entirely sure what
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13667048/
<chrisccoulson> that definitely shouldn't be there
<tvoss> robru, you around?
<rvr> Mirv: renatu: Silo 31 approved.
<tvoss> Mirv, you around?
<Mirv> tvoss: not really anymore
<tvoss> Mirv, ack
 * tvoss wonders if a train guard is around
<Mirv> tvoss: just hilight train guards and ask for the action always :)
<tvoss> trainguards, can I haz silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/748 ?
<Mirv> tvoss: right, yes soon, I'll handle a few more little things quickly
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Could you please do a merge & clean for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/726 ?  I guess I don't have permission to do that...
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: sure, but it hasn't migrated to release pocket so please keep an eye that it migrates as part of the Qt landing later succesfully. we're low on silos so I'm happy to clean it now.
<Mirv> autopkgtests seem fine for it
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Oh, is that the reason I don't have permission to do the merge, because it hasn't migrated out of proposed?
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: yes, and if it was migrated it would have already automatically merged
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Oh, ok, thanks for the info!
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: And thanks for going ahead and doing the merge.
<Mirv> sil2100: please handle the 026 publication as it has a main package
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<Mirv> tvoss: you've a silo
 * Mirv EOS (end-of-sprint)
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks :)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks, and chance of an assign for my silo request? (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/749)
<bfiller> robru: what is issue with silo 20? status says diff missing
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^^
<dobey> Mirv: oh, should i go ahead and merge/clean my silo that's blocked in release pocket becasue qt5.5 too?
<bfiller> sil2100: also can you force merge silo 48 please, been stuck in proposed for over 1 day now and we need to release
<salem_> trainguards: can any of you trigger a rebuild of telephony-service on silo 24 for i386 only?
<boiko> trainguards: any idea what is the diff missing status on silo 20?
<dobey> bfiller: is that some sort of standard practice to do?
<bfiller> dobey: is what a standard practice?
<dobey> bfiller: merging things when stuff is stuck in proposed?
<bfiller> dobey: you can ask sil2100 about that, not standard but we need to be ublocked so either we figure out the root cause quickly or it needs to get merged regardless
<bfiller> it's blocking further changes against trunk as these changes need to be merged first
<dobey> bfiller: the root cause is almost certainl qt5.5
<bfiller> dobey: ok, how do we fix that?
<dobey> bfiller: last i knew mirv and pitti were working on getting it fixed, but i guess mirv at least was at a sprint, and i don't know what the current status is other than "still blocked in proposed"
<sil2100> bfiller: looking
<sil2100> salem_: on it
<salem_> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Sorry guys, had some problems with my cat, but I'm back now
<dobey> sil2100: hi. is force merging in these situations acceptable/standard?
<sil2100> salem_: done, but I see the package failed on all archs on xenial anyway
<salem_> sil2100, yes, silo 20 fixes that
<sil2100> dobey: well... I need to see, since if a package is blocked not because of its own reasons (so, failing because something else is failing autopkgtests), then it's acceptable
<salem_> sil2100, qt on proposed breaks the build.
<dobey> sil2100: ok, i have an ubuntuone-credentials silo blocked because qt5.5 is causing various kde libs/apps autopkgtests to fail, but the u1-credentials tests pass. and not having it landed is blocking me getting another critical bug fix built in a silo (first silo is to fix a compile issue with new qt5.5)
<dobey> silo 10 is the one blocked in proposed still
<sil2100> dobey: hmmm, yeah, qt 5.5 might indeed cause trouble for now
<sil2100> I'll take a look into that as well
<sil2100> Mirv: once you're around (and back from the sprint) - could you take a look into the autopkgtest regressions caused by qt 5.5?
<boiko> sil2100: any idea on what is the diff missing status on silo 20?
<dobey> boiko: that looks like the last job was aborted at the "diff missing" message is inaccurate due to some race condition.
<Mirv> dobey: bfiller sil2100 landing Qt and resolving autopkgtest failures is what I did at the sprint. all is ready, just test infra lagging with queue.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, let's wait in that case
<sil2100> If it doesn't migrate, I force merge some of the ones that are blocked for obvious reasons
<boiko> dobey: yeah, I accidentally triggered a rebuild of that silo, and when I realized it was the wrong silo, I cancelled it
<sil2100> boiko: looks like dobey figured it out ;)
<boiko> sil2100: but what should I do? just publish it?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> boiko: do a watch only rebuild maybe, to get status back in sync
<sil2100> boiko: there's a DIFF_ONLY flag
<sil2100> You can use that now
<dobey> or that :)
<sil2100> WATCH_ONLY has been deprecated (or really renamed ;p)
<boiko> sil2100: nice!
<abeato> trainguards, hey, getting an error when assigning due to low number of silos, is it possible to grab one?
<sil2100> abeato: let me take a look
<abeato> sil2100, thanks
<abeato> sil2100, :)
<dobey> oh awesome
<dobey> now there's a new gcc in proposed too!
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey guys. not wanting to nag, but could really do with a silo assigned for me (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/749)
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Ok, let me see if I can assign our very last silo to you
<sil2100> ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: that would be very much appreciated
<pete-woods> quite the backlog we seem to have today
<pete-woods> maybe silos should expire after 5 days of no activity or something ;)
<jibel> sil2100, once silo 26 is in the archive can you rebuild an image?
<sil2100> jibel: sure, will finish the packaging review in a moment
<sil2100> ehhh
<sil2100> jibel: so, I'm not sure if I can publish silo 26
<sil2100> pete-woods: hah ;) So, not sure if I can assign a silo for you, after the rtm meeting we have a priority landing happening
<sil2100> pete-woods: but there might be one more free
<sil2100> Since I think we have 61 silos, not 60
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, well thanks for considering it at least :)
<sil2100> Grrrr
<sil2100> jibel: I need to rebuild a package there
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> This is complicated, eh
<davmor2> awe__, abeato, morphis: silos 9 and 46 are approved
<abeato> davmor2, great :)
<awe__> thanks davmor2!
<awe__> thanks davmor2; saw that you approved silo-26, but it hasn't landed yet...
<davmor2> awe__: one for others than me I have no control over it once I hit qa granted
<awe__> right
 * awe__ crosses his fingers
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Yeah, 26 is in progress, need to rebuild a package there
<sil2100> Will require a quick re-test
<awe__> ok; let me know if you need any help sil2100
<davmor2> sil2100: what there is no quick retests for 26 it touches the whole universe ;)
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: switched silo 26 to 'Ready for QA' so that robru or anyone else doesn't publish it by mistake
<sil2100> mediascanner2 rebuilding
<jibel> davmor2, it's mediascanner only
<sil2100> A no-change rebuild
<davmor2> shuggin fashin shuggin fashin dick dastardly
<dobey> i wonder how long it's going to take for migration to catch up
<jibel> sil2100, how long for a rebuilt of 26?
<jibel> d*
<jibel> kenvandine, 2 AP tests failed for system settings in 44, the same 2 tests that failed in previous landing in silo 14, could you have a look?
<kenvandine> jibel, those were the same 2 tests that have been failing for a while
<kenvandine> the fix just landed in trunk, but since the last CI run for that
<sil2100> jibel: almost done, I guess you guys can start now
<sil2100> jibel: the arm64 build is still ongoing
<sil2100> It takes a while
<sil2100> jibel: but the armhf packages are already built
<sil2100> robru: hey! Just so you know, I'll take care of silo 26 once it's done
<sil2100> robru: oh, and ubuntu/landing-014 - this is a 'special' hack silo, don't worry about it - it won't be published, everything will be handled manually by me
<kenvandine> jibel, the stub-update-server branch fixed those tests, which was just merged this morning
<kenvandine> correction, yesterday :)
<jibel> kenvandine, ah good, the tests ran 2 days ago, no next run should be fine.
<jibel> so*
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> the other branch in that silo passed, it ran since the fix merged :)
 * kenvandine is thankful to have more reliable tests now
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<jibel> 26 is good to land
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, re-trying
<jibel> we seem to love busy Friday nights :/
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> hm, still wasn't super happy with 26, but well... good enough for the emergency case we have here
<sil2100> jibel: once this is published I will go AFK for a bit, but will be back after an hour
<jibel> sil2100, np. We just need a build then, nothing else?
<sil2100> Yeah, all copy-package calls we'll do next week
<pmcgowan> did we get renatos fix?
<jibel> no
<jibel> pmcgowan, the silo is still not marked ready for testing
<jibel> pmcgowan, if it's ready today we can land it first thing on Monday
<pmcgowan> yeah sure
<pmcgowan> bfiller, is that close?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: testing it now
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> would be nice if there was a better live view of migration "excuses"
<dobey> sil2100: seems qt is still not processed yet. i wonder how much longer it will be?
<dobey> :-/
<davmor2> dobey: more than a minute less than a decade as a ball park figure ;)
<dobey> davmor2: i wouldn't be surprised if it takes a decade :)
<dobey> so tempted to just force merge
<dobey> trainguards: seems qt5.5 is *still* blocked in proposed migration, and thus blocking my silo 10 landing as well, which in turn is blocking another silo with a critical fix. is it acceptable to force merge silo 10 so i can make further progress here?
<sil2100> dobey: hey, let me look
<sil2100> I'll probably force merge it
<sil2100> dobey: hmm, it looks like test in progress
<dobey> sil2100: on the excuses page?
<sil2100> Yeah
<dobey> sil2100: yeah, the autopkgtests keep getting re-run again and again for lots of things, because there's new qt5.5, glibc, and gcc-5 in proposed, and it's been going pretty insane the past few days
<sil2100> Anyway, force merging, it depends on Qt and it seems it'll still stay there for a while
<dobey> sil2100: ok, great, thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-05
<bzoltan_> hello trainguards, would you please assign a silo for the UITK landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/754 ?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sir yes sir
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thank you sir :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I do not get it... why the silo tries to build first the -gles package?  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/6/console
<Mirv> bzoltan_: not sure if robru has changed something regarding the gles logic
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  it feels like.. I liked better when i could build the main without the gles
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  for the main it says "Created tag 1.3.1740+16.04.20151205.1-0ubuntu1."
<Mirv> bzoltan_: it's not first though I think, there's normal UITK first isn't there? but it fails
<Mirv> bzoltan_: .1 for main package, .2 for gles
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  should the gles +1 the main?
<bzoltan_> I use now 1.3.1740+16.04.20151205.1-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> bzoltan_: no, I mean it says in the log some reason  tarball for package ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, version 1.3.1740+16.04.20151205.2.
<bzoltan_> Mirv: and that is BS -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA9_landing_2015-12-05-gles/+merge/279676
<Mirv> bzoltan_: maybe it bumps it and you should have it without ".1" or sth... simple guessing, no idea
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I will keep trying few times...
<Mirv> debian/rules:23: recipe for target 'get-packaged-orig-source' failed
<Mirv> find ~/silos/ubuntu/landing-031 -name ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.1740+16.04.20151205.2.orig.tar.gz -exec \
<Mirv> bzoltan_: the thing is, isn't the new logic completely in debian/rules http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA9_landing_2015-12-05-gles/view/head:/debian/rules
<Mirv> so I'm not sure why it would do that, unless train bumps the version number indeed before the rules is run. in that case, the lowering (removing ".1") could help
<ogra_> suod sync
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> (sorry EFOCUS)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  let me hack that rules file :)
<bzoltan_> hello ogra_, long time no sea :D
<ogra_> hey hey
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  how is life on snappy side?
<Mirv> ogra_: I thought sync wouldn't need sudo for anything
<Mirv> but that's just assumption based on that it has seemed to work
<ogra_> it used to at some point ... old habits die hard :)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, it is snappy indeed :)
<ogra_> (and very busy)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  happy busy or pressure busy ... but why do I ask when I know
<ogra_> heh, both :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: fsck, it still takes it from the changelog
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  it seems so
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  where does it get the 1.3.1740+16.04.20151205.2 from?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: you can add more hacks always
<Mirv> bzoltan_: probably train bumps the changelog
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  give me hint
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I remove the .1
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sed -i "1 s/20151205.2/20151205.1/" debian/changelog
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  wow... editing the changelog from thje rules??? Duuuuude, that is a a new level
<Mirv> bzoltan_: out of ideas... :(
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  strange problem
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well one idea was that you change the MP:s changelog entry version to be without the ".1" in case the train is +1:ing it. then the normal date code would become .1.
<Mirv> but it might be also something completely elese
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, that is the next try
<Mirv> bzoltan_: congrats on starting a build just in time before train apparently went down or something.. getting service unavailable
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I was feeling lucky :) and your last idea was the fix.. no postfix is needed in the gles version
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 QA Signoff: Approved
<Elleo> jibel: could we add https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 to the QA queue despite the autopkg issues on xenial, they're just caused by the incompatible oxide release in xenial-security that hasn't gone into xenial-overlay yet; it's a pretty important fix
<jibel> Elleo, somoeone must fix oxide
<jibel> oSoMoN, ^
<jibel> Elleo, we cannot test anything because of this
<Saviq> jibel, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 is "fixing oxide" and is you-ready
<oSoMoN> jibel, Elleo: vigo is currently testing oxide 1.18.5
<Saviq> and that ↑
<jibel> okay then :)
<jibel> vigo, when can you approve 2148?
<vigo> jibel, sure I'm on it
<Elleo> oSoMoN: ah, great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2253 Abandoning ticket
<robru> hot diggity, 1319 finally landed. that ticket has been in flight since april
<jibel> and broke mms support apparently
<davmor2> I blame robru
<robru> sweet
<davmor2> robru: you're welcome
<robru> davmor2: clearly it was boiko who rushed that ticket through in a mere 8 months.
<davmor2> robru: yeah but only under pressure from you obviously ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1649 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: would you mind publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 on my behalf?
<robru> oSoMoN: you need core dev, not train guard (I'm unforunately the only tg who isn't also a core dev...)
<oSoMoN> robru, ah right, sorry for the confusion
<robru> and sil is sick today... mirv doesn't seem to be around, blargh
<robru> oSoMoN: not sure if you have a go-to core dev...
<oSoMoN> robru, I have a bunch of names handy, I’ll try them
<robru> ok great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Proposed pocket (zesty/libappindicator). Release pocket (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/sni-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Currently building (xenial/keeper). Failed to build (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/main_list_view
<oSoMoN> ogra_, would you mind publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 (oxide 1.18.5 to vivid+overlay, xenial+overlay and zesty) on my behalf?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Release pocket (xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Release pocket (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (zesty/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Successfully built
<vigo> kenvandine, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> vigo, pong
<vigo> kenvandine, hI! everything is ok with 2178
<vigo> I found a bug but it is reprodducible without the silo so np
<vigo> I'll land it now :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> vigo, please file the bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<vigo> kenvandine, filed
<kenvandine> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 QA Signoff: Approved
<oSoMoN> trainguards: do you happen to know why https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 hasn’t been published for zesty yet?
<robru> oSoMoN: I happen to know many things.
<oSoMoN> robru, please enlighten me :)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: first find robru a swrubbery
<robru> oSoMoN: heh, looking
<robru> oSoMoN: hummmmmm http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log indicates it was copied but I don't see it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+publishinghistory
<robru> oSoMoN: I guess we should ask ogra_ to copy it manually
<oSoMoN> davmor2, ni!
<davmor2> oSoMoN: don't get stealing robru's line
<robru> davmor2: we are NO LONGER the knights who say NI!! (ni! ni!) We are now the knights who say... ICKY ICKY ICKY P'TANG ZU BON ZARGEN ZIFF!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Publishing packages
<davmor2> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it looks like oxide-qt wasn’t published for zesty (only for vivid+overlay and xenial+overlay), can you copy the packages to zesty?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: how can I get automated signoff to re-run on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 (ideally for xenial only) ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/protocols-through-dbus
<robru> oSoMoN: depends what you mean by "automated signoff". You want the failed autopkgtests rerun?
<oSoMoN> robru, yes
<robru> oSoMoN: in that case you need a core dev to click the retry button
<robru> Britney will scan continuously to discover new results automatically
<oSoMoN> robru, so once they pass the "automated signoff" status on the ticket will be updated, right?
<robru> oSoMoN: yes, bileto runs britney on a loop and it reports the autopkgtests results in addition to a bunch of other stuff
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
 * oSoMoN goes to cut the down the mightiest tree in the forest with a herring
<oSoMoN> s/cut the/cut/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
<Saviq> robru, bug #1647396 - what do you think? we were tricked by the package statuses in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 - couldn't spot what's the issue initially
<ubot5> bug 1647396 in Bileto "Build error status is missing architectures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647396
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/protocols-through-dbus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
<robru> Saviq: replied
<Saviq> trainguards, we have a problem - unity-api built fine two weeks ago, something in the mean time made it so qmltestrunner segfaults on arm64 across all three targets - looking at the log https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150#audit_log it first started to fail on Nov 30th (previous built Nov 28th was fine) - any idea what happened around that time? I confirmed lp:unity-api exposes the same issue in a porter box - trace being http://pastebin.ubuntu.co
<Saviq> m/23583805/
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone rerun the failed autopkg tests on this silo https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 ? When we tried it the time and date in bileto updated, but the test results are still from friday
<robru> Elleo: sorry, not me. you need a core dev
<robru> Elleo: "when we tried it"? what did you try?
<Elleo> robru: we had kenvandine retrigger them, but they don't actually get rerun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Elleo> robru: ah, it sounds like maybe they are actually running at the moment and the updated time on bileto was unrelated
<Elleo> robru: I guess bileto polls periodically or something for the results and updates its time after each poll?
<robru> Elleo: yes, bileto polls regularly. the frequency is determined by the load, usually 20-90 minutes.
<robru> Elleo: when did ken retry? just now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<Elleo> robru: yeah, about 20 minutes ago
<robru> Elleo: yeah give that an hour. there's issues with cascading polling going on there, bileto polls britney and britney polls autopkgtests.
<Elleo> robru: oSoMoN pointed me to the stats that show it running here: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-unity-scope-click
<Elleo> robru: ah, right
<robru> yeah that's more accurate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: sorry not really familiar with that. I guess you need to bisect the issue and revert whatever caused it
<Saviq> robru, yeah, how do I bisect the archive?
<Saviq> the code didn't change
 * Saviq should probably diff the build logs
<ogra_> oSoMoN, robru, what do you need me to do ?
<robru> Saviq: very carefully ;-)
<robru> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2148/+packages manually copy zesty to zesty-proposed because bileto didn't for some unknown reason
<robru> Saviq: yeah diffing the build logs would probably be a reasonable start. unless the issue is in the test runner itself, as opposed to a build dep.
<Saviq> robru, it actually built now after a rebuild...
<seb128> Saviq, you can also try looking at the -changes mailing list to see what got uploaded
<Saviq> still fault on a porter box... this is funky
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
<Saviq> oh well...
<oSoMoN> ogra_, you published https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 earlier today (thanks!) but apparently only the vivid and xenial packages, not the zesty ones, could you please do those too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
<ogra_> oSoMoN, robru http://paste.ubuntu.com/23583908/ like this ?
<robru> ogra_: yes please!
 * ogra_ hasnt done that in ages :)
<Saviq> robru, replied back, I think I didn't make myself clear
 * ogra_ hist Y
<ogra_> **hits
<ogra_> done ...
<oSoMoN> ogra_, that looks correct
<robru> ogra_: yeah dunno why bileto barfed on that, all the logs I can see indicate it worked but then the package is nowhere to be found...
<oSoMoN> thanks master ogra!
<ogra_> Rejected:
<ogra_> oxide-qt 1.18.5-0ubuntu1 in zesty (oxide-qt_1.18.5.orig.tar.xz already exists in destination archive with different contents.)
<ogra_> well ...
<oSoMoN> huh
<robru> ah well that would explain it then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<robru> ogra_: b bb b b b b b b but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+publishinghistory
<robru> oh the orig.tar
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> oSoMoN: ok bud fun times, you get to version bump and rebuild ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, given that oxide 1.19 is so close to being released, and given that no one’s blocked by oxide-qt in zesty, I think I’ll just skip this one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 xenial/ubuntu-app-launch: debdiff failed: see log for details
<robru> oSoMoN: grrrrr... zesty is already behind on oxide. How long until 1.19 is out?
<dobey> err, how is the orig tarball different there?!
<dobey> and why did that not cause an error in the silo?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: PPAs can have different orig.tars with different contents.
<robru> dobey: "different contents" might just mean compressed at different times with the same contents.
<dobey> robru: not in my experience. tends to result in the same different contents error
<oSoMoN> robru, let me check with chrisccoulson, there are packages ready in https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds/+archive/ubuntu/oxide-next-for-stable-phone-overlay/+packages , it looks like we can prepare a silo already
<robru> oSoMoN: alright if it's that close then I'll just finalize
<oSoMoN> robru, please do, if you don’t mind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru sprinting in spain
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Dependency wait (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/libertine, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/gmenuharness,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Diff missing (zesty/double-conversion, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/gyoto). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libertine, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 zesty/libertine: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/libertine/xmir-launcher
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 Preparing packages
<dobey> mterry, tedg: any idea why https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 isn't published? looks like it was approved last wednesday, but still sitting there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
<mterry> dobey, tedg: dunno.  Published
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> robru, I’m not seeing webbrowser-app in the running/queued jobs at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running (it was running like 30min ago so I assume it’s done), but the status of https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 hasn’t been updated either
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libertine, zes
<dobey> oSoMoN: may take a long while for bileto to be updated, as it only updates the status after the next bileto status run after the next britney run
<dobey> oSoMoN: so if britney is taking a particularly long time, it could be 2+ hrs before you see any status update on bileto
<oSoMoN> oh ok
<oSoMoN> machines making me wait, I don’t like that very much
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-transfer)
<dobey> oSoMoN: it's the machine revolution
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Bad merges (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Proposed pocket (zesty/policykit-unity8). Release pocket (xenial/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Diff missing (zesty/double-conversion, zesty/gyoto, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Proposed pocket (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Release pocket (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libertine). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2266 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Diff missing (zesty/double-conversion, zesty/gyoto). Proposed pocket (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2266 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub). Uploading build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 hasn’t been updated, despite the autopkgtests having re-run for xenial more than 12 hours ago, should I wait longer or is there something fishy there?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ^
<robru> oSoMoN: it's approved?
<oSoMoN> robru, but there are no automated test results for xenial
<robru> oSoMoN: that would be because ogra_ changed it to zesty only
<oSoMoN> huh, wtf? it used to be xenial+zesty
<oSoMoN> ogra_, is there a specific reason why you changed https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 to target zesty only?
<robru> oSoMoN: if you change it back, you'll need to clear lander signoff and then reset lander signoff in order to send it back to britney.
<oSoMoN> sigh
<oSoMoN> will do that
<oSoMoN> ok, changed back and tests are queued, I’m going back to my day off
<oSoMoN> have a nice day everyone
<Elleo> trainguards: any idea why this is stuck as "running" on the autopkg tests, despite them all having passed yesterday? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260
<robru> Elleo: looking
<robru> Elleo: well britney seems to think that there's one test still running in vivid
<robru> Elleo: but indeed it's not on the autopkgtest running page
<Elleo> robru: the excuses for vivid shows those as all having finished on friday
<robru> Elleo: you should probably ping somebody in #ubuntu-release asking if they can track that down and restart it
<Elleo> robru: any idea who to ping?
<robru> Elleo: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2260-excuses/2016-12-06_08:10:01/2260_vivid_excuses.html unity-scope-click/armhf says it's still running, what are you looking at?
<robru> Elleo: ehhh well pitti is the guy but not for much longer.
<robru> not clear to me who replaces him for this
<Elleo> robru: oh, you're right, I hadn't spotted that armhf one
<ogra_> robru, hmm, i only expanded the menu to take a look at the pre-set combos, i dont think i selected anything, weird
<robru> ogra_: hmmm well the log says you switched it... must have clicked by mistake
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, was not intentional
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2267 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2267 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build
<jgdx> hey it's that arm64 qt ftbfs failure again: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2259/+packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/tune-right-edge-push
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/add_override_warning
<popey> sil2100: is ota-14 due this week?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
<jibel> popey, yes, tomorrow
<sil2100> popey: as jibel said :)
<popey> sweet
<popey> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2268 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jgdx> trainguards: so the arm64 qt failure is back
<sil2100> Ouch
<robru> jgdx: i don't recall this issue. Want me to retry the build or...?
<sil2100> wgrant, cjwatson: ^ did the custom builder kernel for arm64 got reverted by any chance?
<sil2100> robru: it's an issue with the main xenial arm64 kernel, wgrant had a customly-hacked one for the builders so that this issue doesn't happen
<sil2100> If, of course, it's the same issue
<robru> Oh THAT issue
<wgrant> sil2100: Oh, another kernel update, indeed.
<wgrant> Will build a new one in a bit.
<sil2100> wgrant: big thanks!
<sil2100> jgdx: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2268 Abandoning ticket
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks
<jgdx> robru, it's a classic. qt segfaults hard on arm64
<jgdx> right, you recognized it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Pending binary packages (xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2257 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2267 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please restart the failed arm64 builds here https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150
<Saviq> we need to find out what started causing the test segfaults there, it started happening across all of our projects a few days ago
<jibel> mardy, the fix for bug 1481202 is in silo 2227 unless your comment is about another patch
<ubot5> bug 1481202 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "gmail notification sound not changeable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481202
<robru> Saviq: done
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq: yw
<mardy> jibel: ah thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Successfully built
<mterry> pete-woods: you want a publish on silo 2224?
<pete-woods> mterry: that'd be great
<pete-woods> there's a few packaging acks in there
<pete-woods> but there shouldn't be anything surprising
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Publishing packages
<dobey> ooh ethernets
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Proposed pocket (zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Release pocket (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Successfully built
<Saviq> wgrant, hey, any ETA on the Qt arm64 kernel thing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Release pocket (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 zesty/unity8: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity8_8.15+17.04.20161129-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2203 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Currently building (vivid/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt)
<alecu> pete-woods: mterry: The indicator-network silo seems to be landing, but the QA team's trello board has it as "failed": https://trello.com/c/DRTr8a82/3855-2224-2224-gmenuharness-libqtdbusmock-ubuntu-themes-indicator-network-pete-woods
<alecu> can you guys please check that? jibel tells me that Xenial overlay landings are going thru QA now
<mterry> alecu, jibel, pete-woods: crap.  I published this morning.  I didn't realize xenial+zesty are QA-required now.  (Why did bileto let me publish?)
<alecu> let's check with sil2100 as well
<jibel> robru, sil2100 ^ can you check that landings to xenial are set to qa required by bileto?
<seb128> trainguards or people that know bileto, can you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/retry-autopkgtest-regressions-bileto-v2/+merge/312537 and confirm it's right? (looks fine to me but I've no idea if those are stable/the rights ones to use)
<dobey> mterry: err, it let you publish?
<mterry> yeah
<dobey> so there is no more "required" for the QA signoff in bileto any more i think (i can't open the menu to see), but bileto was fixed to default to all landings "requiring" QA
<dobey> that it lets you publish with the "QA Signoff" value being "" seems like a bug
<dobey> maybe some weirdness in robru trying to get it so we can get rid of the trello
<dobey> i'd say talk to robru though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
<dobey> anyway, i need to go get lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Preparing packages
<sil2100> seb128: robru is on a scavengerhunt right now, I guess he'll take a look at it tomorrow
<seb128> sil2100, k
<seb128> sil2100, you are coredev now right? can you ack the change if/once you talked to robru about it?
<Laney> it needs to be merged by an archive admin
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> slangasek then :p
<seb128> or I guess I could do it, just no clue about bileto and if/why they deprecated the v1 api and if the url is the one we should use
<seb128> but I guess I could just merge it on the principle that it works and we can fix it if they change things again...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-framework). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-framework)
<mterry> cjwatson: I'm seeing that when I build a snap from a silo, I'm not seeing the snap in the store automatically like I'd expect with our recipe.  Do you know where the logs are that would help me debug that?  I can't find them in silo or recipe (2129 or recipe https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+snap/unity8-session-silo)
<dobey> mterry: who owns the namespace that package lives in?
<mterry> ... ted ...
<dobey> Store upload failed: timeout exceeded.
<mterry> I guess I was under the impression that LP took care of the permissions magically.  Like it's a team ted's part of, so it's OK or something
<dobey> hmm
<mterry> dobey: where do you see that?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+snap/unity8-session-silo/+build/12635
<dobey> i hit retry
<mterry> dobey: ah!  I was looking at build log, didn't think of that specific page
<dobey> yeah, i don't know how the permissions work there exactly, but it seems like a good place to start looking
<cjwatson> timeout will have nothing to do with permissions
<cjwatson> but I'm off work today and tomorrow
<dobey> sure. i didn't notice the timeout until after i asked about the permissions though :)
<mterry> cjwatson: oh OK go away and forget me then  :)  enjoy
<cjwatson> it's certainly not magic, LP has to request specific permission from the user to upload on their behalf to the store
<cjwatson> whoever set it up should've been bounced through SSO for that
<dobey> looks like saviq set it up, and i'm pretty sure he's not ted
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> and ted is away today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-framework, xenial/messaging-framework)
<mterry> dobey: store upload timed out again :(
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> too bad there isn't an OOPS to look at
<dobey> or at least, it isn't reported via the launchpad page
<cjwatson> it's almost certainly an error from SCA bubbling through
<dobey> very feasible
<cjwatson> looking quickly at the logs it's literally that it took >300s to upload to upload.apps.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> so the job timed out
<cjwatson> may not actually be SCA then
<cjwatson> it's a pretty big package, so it *could* just be that it takes that long, although it seems rubbish if so
<dobey> yeah, that seems like a long time even for a a whole ISO to go from lp to sca
<cjwatson> might want to ask #u1-internal if somebody can check the CUD logs
<cjwatson> the LP side looks like:
<cjwatson> [2016-12-06 19:19:51,073: INFO/Worker-3] Starting new HTTPS connection (1): upload.apps.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> [2016-12-06 19:24:49,265: WARNING/MainProcess] Soft time limit (300.0s) exceeded for lp.services.job.celeryjob.CeleryRunJobIgnoreResult[SnapStoreUploadJob_34011252_4f15615a-3667-49ca-8641-830274abb55b]
<cjwatson> [2016-12-06 19:24:49,265: ERROR/Worker-3] Failure in _doOops: SoftTimeLimitExceeded()
<cjwatson> (with a few uninteresting things from the same worker in between, basically just transaction management waffling)
<cjwatson> the traceback is otherwise uninformative
<dobey> mterry: ^^ yeah, you should probably go ping OLS about it :)
<mterry> cjwatson thanks, will poke there
<cjwatson> do give them that information since they may not remember how to get at the LP logs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
<Saviq> cjwatson, dobey, ted did do the dance to let LP upload the snap from the ~unity-team recipe
<dobey> no idea, you'll have to ask ted tomorrow i guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build
<wgrant> Saviq: Building the kernel takes 4 hours and then deploying it requires me to be awake. Deploying now.
<Saviq> wgrant, :) thanks - wasn't trying to push, just wanted to know the ETA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
<wgrant> Saviq: Yep, sorry, should have given a clearer ETA last night but it was already late.
<Saviq> mw
<Saviq> nw, even
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Currently building (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
<robru> dobey: mterry: qa behavior was tweaked but publishing was never officially gated on qa approval, it's always been advisory
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<xnox> robru, i've created a merge proposal. hopefully I used the right presentation syntax =/ did not test at all =)
<robru> xnox: where?
<xnox> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/bileto/+git/bileto/+merge/312631 ?
<robru> xnox: thanks will review shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2271 Preparing packages
<xnox> robru, is it possible to have a multi-land target which is devel+sru combos? e.g. devel, yakkety-sru, xenial-sru
<xnox> or is it possible already, i just don't know how, and should stop tweaking ppa sources and copying packages out of that ppa by hand
<robru> xnox: no, currently the multi-series are hardcoded to be devel + overlay ppa. There's a bug somewhere saying to be able to customize that.
<xnox> robru, i shall check that out
<robru> xnox: my goal is to make that allow arbitrary combinations, just haven't gotten to it.
<xnox> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
<jamesh> xnox: are you able to publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 for me?  The package is new to the archive, so I'm not sure what extra steps that needs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
<xnox> jamesh, no, as i'm not an archive admin.
<xnox> jamesh, at least that is my undersntanding.
<xnox> robru, does jamesh above need an AA ack?
<xnox> jamesh, a few AAs are sprinting this week however. E.g. steve, adam, pitti, are all here.
<robru> xnox: jamesh: yeah get aa ack.
<robru> slangasek: what's the deal with boot speed gating? I'm lying down. Do you need me? Reschedule?
<xnox> jamesh, these people https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active
<jamesh> xnox: thanks
<jamesh> and just like that one of the archive admins logs off :)
<jamesh> seb128: would you have time to look over a new package I want to upload? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219
<seb128> jamesh, hey, k let me have a look
<jamesh> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> jamesh, is that sepcific to owncloud? the lp project status is for webdav services such owncloud but the package states it's for owncloud
<seb128> jamesh, no real issue, just sort of not matching and weird, I guess owncloud is the main provider you are looking after there though?
<jamesh> seb128: I named the source package webdav because about 95% of the code is just pure webdav, and so could be used for other providers
<jamesh> seb128: also, there is the open question of whether to brand it owncloud or nextcloud, and I don't want to deal with renaming source packages
<seb128> jamesh, k
<seb128> jamesh, looks fine to me, feel free to land it
<jamesh> seb128: I don't think I have permissions to do that myself (I'm not a core dev)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<seb128> jamesh, I can click but do you know what the error at the top of the page means? "Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-webdav)"
<jamesh> seb128: yes.  It can't build on s390x because one of its dependencies hasn't been built on that arch
<seb128> k
<seb128> do you want me to land it?
<jamesh> seb128: yes please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Publishing packages
<jamesh> (I think the root cause is upstart not being built on s390x in Zesty any more)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Publish failed: Bad merges
<seb128> jamesh, done
<jamesh> thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Publish failed: Dependency wait
<jamesh> hmm.  Looks like bileto won't do it automatically
<jamesh> s390x: the gift that keeps on giving
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> If it's a new package, shouldn't it ignore FTBFS?
<jamesh> apparently not
<sil2100> I can't remember what we agreed on
<jamesh> I guess adding new source packages is such a rare occurence that this doesn't get hit very often
<sil2100> It seems it will need to be manually copied to the archive
<slangasek> robru: we will need to sync on this together with pitti; the meeting that was scheduled was a broad audience thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<mardy> dbarth: hi! Can you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/webkit-files-1565772/+merge/312572
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<dbarth> mardy: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Successfully built
<mardy> dbarth: thanks
<mardy> sil2100_: hi! Can you try again please? ^
<sil2100_> mardy: oh, what happened?
<mardy> sil2100: the MP was not approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<sil2100> mardy: ok, on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (xenial/unity-api). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2271 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2271 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2271 Successfully built
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, silo 2259 is still failing to build on arm64? was the kernel rebuilt?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<robru> wgrant: ^ ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Abandoning ticket
<wgrant> jgdx: Do you have a build log?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 QA Signoff: Approved
<jgdx> wgrant, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2259/status/359/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> jibel, davmor2: hey guys. an indicator-network silo (that includes ethernet support) got landed yesterday to x+z
<pete-woods> without QA testing being done on it
<pete-woods> this wasn't done on purpose
<pete-woods> I think mterry (who clicked the button) thought it didn't need QA (as it wasn't vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<pete-woods> and I assumed mterry had already checked for QA approval
<pete-woods> just wondered what you wanted done about it?
<pete-woods> in terms of revert, or some follow-up QA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<jibel> pete-woods, what is done is done, lets not waste time with revert or QAing stuff that already landed
<pete-woods> jibel: okay, well obviously that's the easiest option for me :)
<pete-woods> if it makes you feel any better, I did a lot of manual testing of it beforehand
<pete-woods> as I don't like my silos to fail QA testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Currently building (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<davmor2> pete-woods: is this the silo you were on about in the meeting last week if so then it will quickly become apparent that there are issues to fix if it is broken so I wouldn't worry too much :)
<pete-woods> davmor2: yeah, it's that one :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/content-hub, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: no silo validation today?
<jibel> oSoMoN, anything urgent?
<oSoMoN> jibel, no, just wondering
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-download-manager). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Failed to build (zesty/cmake-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/cmake-extras)
<pete-woods> trainguards: any ideas what went wrong in this silo? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2274/+packages)
<pete-woods> there's no build log for zesty
<tedg> pete-woods: Clicked retry
<tedg> pete-woods: I got a dns issue on another silo just now
<tedg> pete-woods: Might have been a server hickup
<pete-woods> tedg: thanks. I'm hoping it's that!
<dobey> there was suggestion of some cloudy issue earlier, from wgrant; maybe it's spread
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Pending binary packages (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2276 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Failed to build (xenial/libusermetrics, zesty/libusermetrics). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras, zesty/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2276 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Failed to build (xenial/libusermetrics). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras, zesty/cmake-extras, zesty/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Successfully built
<wgrant> dobey, tedg, pete-woods: That cloud wasn't quite stable when we brought it back, as it turned out. But it settled down just after you were discussing it here -- let me know if you see any further oddities.
<tedg> High upper level wind speeds? ;-)
<tedg> wgrant: I haven't seen other issues
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Thanks.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service)
<michi_> robru: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?search=2275
<michi_> I'm getting a crash there.
<robru> michi_: crash? I just see "no results"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
<robru> michi_: I guess you meant to click 'show ticket' but clicked 'search' by mistake. otherwise I'm not sure what you're referring to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2045 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2045 Merging branches
<jamesh> sil2100: if you've got some time, could you manually land https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 ?  I got an archive admin to sign off, but Bileto won't publish it due to the zesty/s390x build being depwait (which is due to one of the dependencies being in depwait too)
<sil2100> jamesh: sure, in a meeting now but will do in-between
<jamesh> sil2100: awesome.  Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Release pocket (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
<sil2100> jamesh: should be done now :)
<jamesh> sil2100: thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Failed to build (xenial/libusermetrics). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras, zesty/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 NEW queue (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Release pocket (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Preparing packages
<robru> sil2100: yeah zesty+xenial is requiring QA
<sil2100> robru: excellent, thanks for confirming :)
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome. I just dropped vivid
<sil2100> robru: hm, completely? I guess it would be useful to have it at least for a grace period just-in-case
<robru> sil2100: but there's no more OTAs right?
<sil2100> None are planned for the moment, but it's an open thing
<sil2100> Still in the middle of scheduling
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Pending binary packages (xenial/libusermetrics). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras, zesty/cmake-extras, zesty/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2279 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Pending binary packages (zesty/account-polld). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs building (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Currently building (zesty/gallery-app). Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs building (xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs building (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Needs building (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (xenial/snapd). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Dependency wait (xenial/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-framework, xenial/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 /: Failed to parse changelog in /tmp/bileto/bzr-cache/lp:qtubuntu-print
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
<dobey> are we down to one person testing silos or something?
<ChrisTownsend> Good question
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2280 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
<bfiller> robru, we have a package that needs triple landing in vivid, xenial and zesty. Looks like the option has been removed from bileto. Do I need 2 separate landings now to do this?
<bfiller> robru, this ticket specifically https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241
<dobey> bfiller: why does that _need_ to go to vivid?
<dobey> bfiller: yeah i think you'll need to split off a vivid branch to do any landings to vivid overlay that are needed, and then do zesty+xenial as trunk
<robru> dobey: it's ok I'm bringing back vivid since I disabled it prematurely
<dobey> noooooooooooooo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 Successfully built
<dobey> robru: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w5JYp8HgfU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Successfully built
<michi> t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 QA Signoff: Approved
<pete-woods> trainguards: anyone with package approval rights got time to publish this one? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 thanks!
<robru> sil2100: around? ^
<sil2100> pete-woods: o/
<sil2100> Yeah
<pete-woods> :D
<sil2100> pete-woods: just out of curiosity - why is the gettext build-dep going away?
<pete-woods> in-case you're wondering about the libusermetrics packaging changes, basically coverage reports just weren't working before, hence the new deps on gcovr and lcov
<pete-woods> and it's using the new intltool macro for translations, instead of xgettext
<pete-woods> we want "everyone" (actually it's just this package) to stop using those macros
<pete-woods> so we can delete them
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<pete-woods> next step will be to add some more tests to cmake-extras
<pete-woods> given how critical a part of our build it is
<pete-woods> (we saw how the gmock breakage caused a bunch of work for people)
<pete-woods> and in terms of valgrind, we weren't using it
<pete-woods> so it seemed a pointless dependency
<pete-woods> and doxygen is always built anyway
<pete-woods> so just a but of a spring clean there
<pete-woods> sil2100 ^ hope that clears it all up :)
<sil2100> Yeah, all makes sense now ;)
<sil2100> Would be nice if you could document all those changes in the changelog next time
<sil2100> Like, it's nice when someone looks back in history and knows 'ah, this is why it's gone now'
<sil2100> Anyway, publishing
<sil2100> Just one quick check
<sil2100> pete-woods: hm
<pete-woods> Yeah, that's totally fair
<pete-woods> The message is rubbish
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, I think there's one issue here
<pete-woods> Okay, all ears
<sil2100> pete-woods: not sure if it's still a problem, but I see a component mismatch - libusermetrics is in main while lcov is in universe
<sil2100> At least in the past it was an issue
<sil2100> I suppose these rulse did not change
<pete-woods> I thought that was okay these days
<pete-woods> As long is it was build time only
<seb128> it's ok to have build-depends in universe if they don't create a runtime depends
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Yeah, I knew there was this reorg that changed stuff
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for clearing it up!
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> I guess all the new deps don't cause new runtime deps so it's all good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 xenial/mcloud: Failed to add changelog message
<michi> :(
<robru> michi: "series: xenial". looks like pete-woods is taking care of it, zesty+xenial build should work
<pete-woods> yeah, I was just trying to make the build early, as the zesty publush for the required version of cmake-extras has only just happened
<pete-woods> so thought I'd try x only
<pete-woods> clearly a bad idea
<michi> Ah.
<robru> yeah you can't go backwards with the version numbers in your debian/changelog
<michi> Probably a good thing too. Otherwise, I wouldn’t have to responsible for the consequences of my own actions ;)
<pete-woods> michi: any chance you could look through the MRs for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275
<michi> Sure.
<pete-woods> and do any remaining reviews?
<pete-woods> I think there are a couple more you could reasonably claim
<pete-woods> I need to start bugging people about the ones outside our team
<michi> OK. I did James’s and mine already. Yesterday. If I’m not going to step on anyone’s toes by top-approving changes to projects that I have nothing to do with, no problem. But I don’t want to upset anyone.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras, zesty/libusermetrics). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras, xenial/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Ready to build
<pete-woods> awesome
<pete-woods> I can try building the silo properly now
<michi> pete-woods: One problem is that the Jenkins slaves can’t see the new cmake-extras yet.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> michi: they should be able to as of about 30 seconds ago
<michi> OK, I’ll run a manual upgrade on the slaves then.
<pete-woods> " https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2274 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras, zesty/libusermetrics)."
<michi> Give me a few minutes.
<pete-woods> I'm running the silo build now, anyway
<pete-woods> so we should also have that confirmation
<michi> pete-woods: slaves are upgrading the chroots now.
<michi> No, didn’t instally any new cmake-extras.
<michi> Probably too early.
<pete-woods> michi: does jenkins not build from proposed?
<pete-woods> (on zesty)
<michi> No, not at the moment.
<pete-woods> I think that's what the silos do
<michi> It’s on the todo list.
<pete-woods> fair enough
<michi> But our Arm slaves weren’t working until a few hours ago.
<pete-woods> you'll be waiting a while, then
<michi> So I didn’t want to upset the apple cart and further.
<michi> Right.
<michi> :(
<pete-woods> as -proposed is taking a long time at the moment
<michi> Well, we won’t get this through Jenkins until after the cmake-extras updates make it into the release pocket.
<michi> Or rather, the archives.
<michi> I can top-approve regardless if the changes look good.
<michi> It’ll pass in a silo, but not in jenkins.
<michi> pete-woods: I can’t top-approve the mcloud changes.
<michi> pete-woods: You’ll have to ping Gary.
<michi> I’ve done all the others, I believe.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (zesty/hud, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/keeper, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/hud, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (zesty/hud, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/keeper, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbustest, zesty/mcloud, zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/pay-service, zesty/persistent-cache-cpp, zesty/policykit-unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/storage-fra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (zesty/hud, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/keeper, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbustest, zesty/mcloud, zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/pay-service, zesty/persistent-cache-cpp, zesty/policykit-unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/storage-framework, zesty/thumbnailer,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Failed to build (xenial/hud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/storage-framework, zesty/mcloud, zesty/pay-service, zesty/storage-framework, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/hud). Pending binary packages (zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/persistent-cache-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/telephony-service: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 xenial/indicator-network: debdiff failed: see log for details
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could someone delete mcloud and storage-framework from this silo PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2275/+packages)
<pete-woods> thanks!
<pete-woods> they are FTBFS on trunk atm, and I haven't got time to fix them
<robru> pete-woods: well it doesn't bother me if the failed builds sit there until you fix them later...
<pete-woods> they aren't my packages
<robru> or you mean you're removing the MPs entirely?
<pete-woods> yeah
<robru> ah k, sorry, one sec
<pete-woods> just giving in on them
<pete-woods> will chase upstream to fix them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Ready to build (zesty/bluez). Successfully built (vivid/bluez, xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Ready to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Ready to build (zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Ready to build (zesty/aethercast). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, xenial/aethercast)
<robru> nobody build anything for the next 15 minutes, I broke the PPA dependencies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Ready to build (zesty/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Ready to build (zesty/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Ready to build (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<oSoMoN> vigo, everything ok so far with https://trello.com/c/MG9d2S7R/3856-2243-2243-webbrowser-app-osomon ?
<vigo> oSoMoN, hi!
<vigo> I just noticed that this bug still reproduces after installing the silo
<vigo> Bug #1637285
<ubot5> bug 1637285 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "espn and espnfc show mobile versions on desktop" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637285
<vigo> oSoMoN, in this laptop with unity7 opens espnfc.com correctly but the one with the silo installed still connects to http://m.espn
<oSoMoN> vigo, you might need to clear the cookies db and cache for the fix to take effect: rm -rf ~/.cache/webbrowser-app/Cache2 ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/cookies.sqlite*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2286 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
 * vigo trying
<vigo> oSoMoN, perfect now, thanks :D
<vigo> I can land it in few minutes ;)
<oSoMoN> you’re welcome!
<oSoMoN> great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launc
<vigo> oSoMoN, landed :)
<oSoMoN> vigo, thanks!
<vigo> yw
<robru> approved you mean
<oSoMoN> yeah, approved
<oSoMoN> I wish landing was that easy :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, may I abuse your core-dev superpowers to ask you to publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2256 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Diff missing (zesty/double-conversion, zesty/gyoto). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 xenial/telephony-service: Timed out
<robru> oh shit
<robru> boiko: hrrrmmmmmm that looks bad
<robru> boiko: I'm on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
<robru> boiko: ok sorry about that, fix pushed, try again in ~15 minutes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 Publishing packages
<salem_> jibel, just left you a comment on trello: we disabled the tests because nodes are too slow to run the tests. And apparently silo 2238 has the same issue.
<jibel> salem_, okay but you cannot do that, arm64 is a completely supported platform. The tests shouldn't fail because it's the nodes are slow, or if it's a timeout increase it, idk but disabling the tests is just not something right
<jibel> salem_, 2238 landed and I don't see that tests are disabled in the mp
<salem_> jibel, 2283 I mean.. see the messages above
<jibel> ah ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2281 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<robru> what
<robru> nm
<oSoMoN> ogra_, may I request your help publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 ? it’ll require a core-dev to do it as there are packaging changes (already reviewed and approved by Ken)
<ogra_> yuo guys really need to fix the CSS "Copy Packages to Des" in 3cm tall letters :)
<ogra_> *click*
<ogra_> done ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Publishing packages
<robru> ogra_: :-P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/qtmir, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Proposed pocket (zesty/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2287 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
<bfiller> jibel, robru: do the silo arm64 tests run on real hw or vm? we are having lots of issues with arm64 specifically and don't know who to talk to..
<bfiller> salem_, ^^^
<dobey> bfiller: autopkgtests or the package builds?
<bfiller> dobey, package builds
<dobey> bfiller: i think virtualized but host is arm64 hardware
<jibel> bfiller, if it's running in lp during the build it's virtualized I think
<bfiller> dobey, any idea how many instances are running? we're seeing tests timeout only on that arch and not always the same tests, wondering if the virtualization is just too slow or overloaded
<dobey> bfiller: https://launchpad.net/builders
<jibel> bfiller, https://launchpad.net/builders/
<jibel> :)
<bfiller> :)
<dobey> there's a huge queue, so they are probably pretty busy
<dobey> but our silos are getting priority over a lot of that queue i think
<dobey> oh, looks like there is a gcc7 based test rebuild of zesty going on
<bfiller> looks like only ~half the number of builders for arm though compared to amd64 and i386
<jibel> it started a week ago
<jibel> the test rebuild I mean
<dobey> bfiller: yeah, we have a lot more intel hardware
<bfiller> jibel, wonder if that is affecting our tests... we can't reproduce the failures when running locally
<dobey> bfiller: powerpc only has 16 builders :)
<jibel> but yeah most of the builds on arm64 are from ubuntu/test-rebuild-20161202
<jibel> bfiller, it's possible if the host if a bit overloaded
<jibel> is*
<dobey> bfiller: not sure what your tests are like, but sounds like maybe they need higher timeout values, or other fixes perhaps
<jibel> bfiller, do a test rebuild of the archive on your machine and run your tests ;)
<dobey> well there are easier ways to simulate cpu load locally
<jibel> bfiller, the tests shouldn't fail depending on the load
<pete-woods> bfiller: there's a tool called "stress" that can help reproduce the failures
<pete-woods> You run it on your machine and it loads it up heavily
<bfiller> pete-woods, interesting didn't know about that
<pete-woods> Then run the unit test in a loop until they fail
<jibel> bfiller, any trace of a timeout in the logs?
<bfiller> jibel, I know the tests shouldn't fail on the load - we have increased the timeouts but that didn't seem to help
<bfiller> jibel, yes I believe the logs had a lot of timeouts
<bfiller> salem_, isn't that correct? ^^
<dobey> bfiller: increased the timeouts how much? 10 minutes?
<bfiller> dobey, not that high maybe we should
<bfiller> dobey, I think 30 seconds or something
<dobey> bfiller: if it's anything less than 1 minute, then it's not high enough
<jibel> bfiller, try with something much higher
<pete-woods> A minute is probably more sensible
<jibel> bfiller, it's a loaded arm64 platform and maybe there is IO contention too and it may become pretty slow
<bfiller> we can bump it way up to like 10 minutes and see if there is a diff just to know
<pete-woods> Problem with 10 minutes is your failure may only come back after several hours
<pete-woods> Which is hardly great for development
<dobey> yeah, 1 minute is where i'd default to. and if your tests can't pass with that timeout in our build farm, you probably have other issues with your tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2287 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<salem_> bfiller, I will try to increase the timeout then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-transfer). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-transfer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2265 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/oxide-qt). Diff missing (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt, zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2279 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: what does "unsatisfiable" mean in the context of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app ? is there any action required from my part?
<dobey> oSoMoN: it means webbrowser-app has a binary dependency on a package which apparently is not installable any more in zesty
<dobey> oSoMoN: so it looks like that package depends on something which makes it uninstallable currently; probably you don't need to do anything but wait
<oSoMoN> dobey, ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> I’ll update my zesty chroot and check out why it’s not installable
<dobey> oSoMoN: if it's still messed up on monday, maybe need to bug a coredev and see what's up there
<oSoMoN> ack
<dobey> oSoMoN: well there is a huge glibc/gcc/mesa transition going on in proposed
<dobey> so probably many reasons it might not be installable whenever britney last ran
<oSoMoN> got it
<oSoMoN> many moving pieces
<dobey> yeah, lots of trains smashing into each other :)
<oSoMoN> it appears to be installable in an up-to-date zesty chroot, so hopefully the next britney run will go through
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2263 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2289 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt, xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt, zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 zesty/libqtdbusmock: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libqtdbusmock/cmake-extras-compatibility. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2270 Release pocket
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Currently building (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Failed to build (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Dependency wait (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7). Pending binary packages (bionic/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Dependency wait (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7). Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes). REJECTED queue (xenial/unity-control-center). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Pending binary packages (xenial/modemmanager-qt). Successfully built (xenial/libmbim, xenial/libqmi, xenial/modemmanager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Diff missing (xenial/modemmanager-qt). Successfully built (xenial/libmbim, xenial/libqmi, xenial/modemmanager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Pending binary packages (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity). REJECTED queue (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3069 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3071 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3071 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3071 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3071 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3072 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3072 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3072 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3072 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3072 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Pending binary packages (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Diff missing (bionic/curl). Pending binary packages (bionic/apache2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Diff missing (bionic/apache2). Ready to build (bionic/curl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3070 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/apache2). Ready to build (bionic/curl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Dependency wait (bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.utils). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3075 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3075 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Dependency wait (bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.utils). Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3075 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.i18n). Failed to build (bionic/python-oslo.log). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/open-iscsi). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/exim4, bionic/sysstat). Release pocket (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.versionedobjects, bionic/py
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Dependency wait (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.versionedobjects). Failed to build (bionic/python-oslo.log). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-oslo.config, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3075 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Dependency wait (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.versionedobjects). Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3075 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Failed to build (bionic/python-oslo.log). Successfully built (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Dependency wait (bionic/python-castellan). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-futurist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Pending binary packages (bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client). Ready to build (bionic/python-futurist). Uploading build (bionic/python-castellan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Pending binary packages (bionic/python-keystoneauth1). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/python-keystoneauth1). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-keystoneauth1). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Diff missing (bionic/python-ldappool, bionic/python-mistral-lib). Failed to build (bionic/python-mox3). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-keystoneauth1). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Failed to build (bionic/python-mox3). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-keystoneauth1). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-saharaclient). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-ldappool, bionic/python-mistral-lib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-saharaclient). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-ldappool, bionic/python-mistral-lib). Uploading build (bionic/python-mox3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3076 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-mox3, bionic/python-saharaclient). Ready to build (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-ldappool, bionic/python-mistral-lib)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Proposed pocket (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.versionedobjects, bionic/py
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3074 Proposed pocket (bionic/python-oslo.cache, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.messaging, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization, bionic/python-oslo.service, bionic/python-oslo.utils, bionic/python-oslo.versionedobjects). Release 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed t
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsvg-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtcreator). Diff missing (bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtcreator). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphical
